# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  HelBin ongelmia

## Hujis

Ma 22.5 Helsingin Sanomat kirjoittaa HelBin vaikeuksista:

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135219984998

----------


## anticop

Ja kuskit, erityisesti nuoret kuljettajat(eli 20v alalla olleet)vaihtaa taloa,
kun muissa yhtiöissä on parempi sopimus.
Oliskohan HelBin johdon nyt syytä kattoa peiliin ja miettiä,
että tulisko se toinen sopimus sittenkin halvemmaksi,
kun porukka kerran vaihtaa taloa pelkän sopimuksen takia.

P.S. Tarkoituksena ei ole aloittaa mitään sopimussotaa

----------


## terhinen

No joo, huonot sopimukset tarkoittavat meill&#228; kyll&#228; l&#228;hinn&#228; sit&#228;, ett&#228; olemassa olevia ty&#246;nantaja ei noudata - eli siis sopimuksia rikotaan jatkuvasti ja ty&#246;olot ovat todella ankeat. Kai sellaiseen kuka tahansa v&#228;syy. Kun tuntuu, ett&#228; kukaan ei v&#228;lit&#228; eik&#228; halua kuunnella, l&#228;hdet&#228;&#228;n etsim&#228;&#228;n sit&#228; parempaa ty&#246;nantajaa, jolla on jonkinlainen aavistus siit&#228;, miten ty&#246;ntekij&#246;it&#228; kohdellaan ja mit&#228; varten sopimukset on tehty. Ja ett&#228; niit&#228; kuuluu my&#246;s noudattaa. En menisi AKT:n sopimuksien puolesta liputtamaan, JHL:n (ja HelBin oma kuljettajasopimus) olisi parempi, jos niit&#228; vaan noudatettaisiin

----------


## a__m

Mitä siellä HELBin varikolla sitten oikein tapahtuu, jos työolot niin ankeat ovat?

----------


## anticop

> No joo, huonot sopimukset tarkoittavat meillä kyllä lähinnä sitä, että olemassa olevia työnantaja ei noudata - eli siis sopimuksia rikotaan jatkuvasti ja työolot ovat todella ankeat.


Eikö sitten JHL voi tehdä asialle mitään,
kun sopimusta kerran rikotaan?

----------


## Hujis

> Eikö sitten JHL voi tehdä asialle mitään,
> kun sopimusta kerran rikotaan?


JHL on yleisesti aika vahva liitto, kummaliselta tuntuisi jos ei luottamusmiehet saa asioita eteenpäin...

----------


## kuukanko

Ja tänään kirjoiteltiin taas:
http://www.hs.fi/teksti/tuoreet/artikkeli/1135220532628

----------


## Niksu

Syytäkin kirjoitteluun on, tänään jäi taas reilu läjä vuoroja ajamatta. Seutulinjalla 102 puuttuu tänään toinen auto 2125 Kampin lähdöstä alkaen illan loppuun asti. Ajamatta jäävät siis lähdöt 2125, 2225, 2315, 0010 ja 0100 Kampista ja siitä välistä Otaniemestä. Vahvasti ei mene, jos ei neljässä tunnissa saada korvaavaa miestä tai autoa paikalle. 2055 vuoro Otaniemestä saapui kyllä linjalta Kamppiin, mutta ei enää lähtenyt takaisin.

Sinänsä positiivista, että Kampin terminaalin laiturinäyttö osasi kertoa puuttuvista vuoroista, tiesi sitten käyttää linjaa 103.

----------


## tkp

> Seutulinjalla 102 puuttuu tänään toinen auto 2125 Kampin lähdöstä alkaen illan loppuun asti. Ajamatta jäävät siis lähdöt 2125, 2225, 2315, 0010 ja 0100 Kampista ja siitä välistä Otaniemestä. Vahvasti ei mene, jos ei neljässä tunnissa saada korvaavaa miestä tai autoa paikalle.


Luulisi jo tilaajan puuttuvan tuohon...Sen että kierros jää ajamatta ymmärtää nyt vielä, mutta ilmeisesti Helb:llä ei ole edes halua parantaa palveluaan...

----------


## kuukanko

> Luulisi jo tilaajan puuttuvan tuohon...


Selvästikään pääkaupunkiseudun tilaajilla ei ole mielenkiintoa puuttua ongelmaan. Turussahan Auto-Andersson suljettiin kahdeksi vuodeksi ulos tarjouskilpailuista, koska se ajoi linjaa 19 väärällä kalustolla. HelBin rike jättää huomattava määrä lähtöjä ajamatta on paljon pahempi, mutta pääkaupunkiseudun tilaajat eivät puutu siihen mitenkään (ainakaan julkisesti).

----------


## Hujis

Tuo on kyll&#228; h&#228;vyt&#246;nt&#228;. Kyll&#228; jostain olisi saatava kuria tuohon HelBin hommaan, ei se auta jos lehdiss&#228; tyyliin "toivotaan ett&#228; tilanne korjaantuisi pian." Nyt vaan paljon palautetta YTV:n suuntaan, josko jotain alkaisi tapahtua.

----------


## 339-DF

Onkos bussipuolellakin se tilanne, ett&#228; jokaisesta ajamatta j&#228;&#228;neest&#228; vuorosta liikenn&#246;itsij&#228; joutuu maksamaan sakkoa? Jos on, niin onpa kiva. Me helsinkil&#228;iset veronmaksajat maksamme siis sakkomaksuja YTV:lle siksi, ett&#228; Espoon bussilinjoja ei ajeta.

Ja kaiken lis&#228;ksi viel&#228; vaikuttaa v&#228;h&#228;n silt&#228;kin, ett&#228; nuo muutamat ajamatta j&#228;&#228;neet vuorot eiv&#228;t ole Hebulin ongelmista suurimpia  :Sad:

----------


## kuukanko

Tilaaja ei maksa liikenn&#246;intikorvausta ajamatta j&#228;&#228;neist&#228; vuoroista ja yleens&#228; niist&#228; saa lis&#228;ksi sakkoa. Sakkoa ei joudu maksamaan, jos ajamatta j&#228;&#228;minen on johtunut ylivoimaisesta esteest&#228;, johon liikenn&#246;itsij&#228; ei ole voinut vaikuttaa. Kuljettajapula lasketaan t&#228;ll&#228;iseksi esteeksi.

Kuljettajapulan takia ajamatta j&#228;&#228;neiden l&#228;ht&#246;jen vaikutus liikenn&#246;itsij&#228;n talouteen riippuu sitten ihan sopimuksesta. Jos sopimuksesta tulisi normaalisti voittoa, tulee ajamattomista l&#228;hd&#246;ist&#228; tappiota koska osa kuluista toteutuu joka tapauksessa vaikka l&#228;ht&#246;j&#228; ei ajeta. Jos sopimus taas on tappiollinen, voi olla ett&#228; tappiota tulee v&#228;hemm&#228;n, kun esim. kuljettajan palkkaa ja polttoainetta ei tarvitse maksaa (ja normaalisti ajettaessa liikenn&#246;itsij&#228;n saama korvaus ei kattaisi ko. menoeri&#228 :Wink: .

Joka tapauksessa kuljettapulan ollessa paha liikenn&#246;itsij&#228;n talous joutuu kuralle, koska ylit&#246;it&#228; teetet&#228;&#228;n sitten huomattavan paljon ja siksi liikenn&#246;intikustannukset nousevat.

----------


## tkp

> Sakkoa ei joudu maksamaan, jos ajamatta jääminen on johtunut ylivoimaisesta esteestä, johon liikennöitsijä ei ole voinut vaikuttaa. Kuljettajapula lasketaan tälläiseksi esteeksi.


Onko itse aiheutettu kuljettajapula ylivoimainen este? :> Kun tuntuu HELB olevan ainut liikennöitsijä jolla pula on niin paha että vuoroja jää jatkuvasti ajamatta..

----------


## 339-DF

> Sakkoa ei joudu maksamaan, jos ajamatta jääminen on johtunut ylivoimaisesta esteestä, johon liikennöitsijä ei ole voinut vaikuttaa. Kuljettajapula lasketaan tälläiseksi esteeksi.


Heh. Ei kuljettaja- tai vaunupula ole mikään ylivoimainen este. Palkataan lisää kuljettajia ja ostetaan lisää kalustoa. Aika tehotota hommaa, jos YTV sallii tuon ylivoimaiseksi esteeksi. Kuka noita sopimuksia tulkitsee, so. mikä instanssi on päättänyt, että kuljettajapula on ylivoimainen este?





> Jos sopimus taas on tappiollinen, voi olla että tappiota tulee vähemmän, kun esim. kuljettajan palkkaa ja polttoainetta ei tarvitse maksaa (ja normaalisti ajettaessa liikennöitsijän saama korvaus ei kattaisi ko. menoeriä).


Tämäkin on totaalisen hullua. Halpalentoyhtiömeininkiä. "Jaha, meillä on vain 12 matkustajaa tänään lennolla ja paluussakin vain 15. Perutaas koko lento, ihan sama millä ne matkustajat pääsee perille mutta näin me ei tehdä tappiota."

----------


## kuukanko

> Kuka noita sopimuksia tulkitsee, so. mikä instanssi on päättänyt, että kuljettajapula on ylivoimainen este?


YTV ja HKL:hän niitä tulkitsevat. Taustalla oleva logiikka taitaa mennä jotenkin niin, että liikennöitsijöillä ei ole mahdollisuutta vaikuttaa työmarkkinoilla olevien kuljettajien lukumäärään. Kuljettajapulalla on taipumus näkyä pahiten isoissa yrityksissä, mutta sitä ei haluta sysätä näiden yritysten ongelmaksi, koska kuljettajapulan pohjimmaiset syyt eivät ole liikennöitsijöiden käsissä.

Uusia kuljettajia ei noin vaan palkata, koska kaikki kynnelle kykenevät (ja moni sellainen, joka ei kykenisikään) on jo töissä. Opetusministeriö ja Uudenmaan TE-keskus syytävät koko ajan valtavia summia uusien kuljettajien koulutukseen, mutta kurssitkin pyörivät vajaina koska päteviä hakijoita ei riitä tarpeeksi. Ainoa keino on tuoda kuljettajia ulkomailta, mutta sitä rajoittaa kuljettajien kielitaitovaatimus.




> Tämäkin on totaalisen hullua.


Bussiliikenteessä ei kuitenkaan jätetä tahallaan ajamatta sen vuoksi, että saataisiin vähennettyä tappioita. Tahallinen ajamatta jättäminen johtaa hyvin äkkiä vastaaviin toimiin kuin mitä Turussa on käytetty Auto-Anderssonia vastaan.

----------


## JT

Tänään tuli taas hyvä käytännön esimerkki HELB:n tilanteesta. Helsingistä tullessa linjan 248 kuljettaja ajoi Pitäjänmäen varikon pysäkille kuljettajanvaihdon vuoksi. Sitten ihmeteltiin, että missä uusi kuski luuraa. Vähän ajan kuluttua tulee uusi kuski mutta ilmeisesti väärä, joka lähtee pois. Vanha kuski joutuu soittamaan luultavasti ajomestarille hämmingistä johtuen ja lähtee loppujen lopuksi itse ajamaan vuoroa kohti Jupperia. Tähän kului aikaakin 10 minuuttia ja varmasti ajosarjat ovat nyt ihan sekaisin.

----------


## Hujis

Tuota samaa on tapahtunut 550:sella hyvinkin useasti.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Tuossa kun joku nimimerkki puhui että nuoret kuljettajat vaihtaa taloa, olen sen huomannut tuolla ainakin Espoon puolella, kun nuo espoon linjat 20 ja 26 on aika ns. vakilinjoja mitä käytän, niin siellä on kyllä melkeen ne samat naamat joka päivä.. Toisaalta se on ehkä ihan kivakin, oppii tuntemaan kuskit matkustajia jne.. Tulee sellanen ns. Nuuksio meininki..  :Very Happy:  Samanlailla kun oli Åbergin linjan aikaan siellä, että kuljettajat ties missä pois jäävä henkilö asuu. Jota kautta se usein sitten pysähtyi siihen kotioven eteen joka oli ehkä 50 metriä ennen varsinaista pysäkkiä..

----------


## simson

Kuljettajapulaan on vaikuttanut osaltaan varmastikin nykyinen kilpailutus ja sen seurauksena heikommat työsuhteet ja alan työsuhteista julkisuudessa oleva negatiivinen imago.

Kuljettajapula ei ole kuitenkaan uusi ilmiö. Muistaakseni myös 80-luvun lopussa lehdissä oli juttua, että HKL:n vuoroja jää kuljettajapulan vuoksi ajamatta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kuljettajapula ei ole kuitenkaan uusi ilmiö. Muistaakseni myös 80-luvun lopussa lehdissä oli juttua, että HKL:n vuoroja jää kuljettajapulan vuoksi ajamatta.


Kuljettajapula on vaivannut usein nousukausina. 80-luvun lopun kasinovuosina kuljettajapula taisi olla erityisen paha, mutta lama korjasi sen. 90-luvun lopulla tuli taas kuljettajapula, mutta se korjaantui 2000-luvun alkupuolen taantumassa. Nyt kuljettajapula näyttää taas nostavan päätään, noususuhdanteen lisäksi asiaan vaikuttaa varmasti suurten ikäluokkien jääminen eläkkeelle.

----------


## tkp

> Kuljettajapulaan on vaikuttanut osaltaan varmastikin nykyinen kilpailutus ja sen seurauksena heikommat työsuhteet ja alan työsuhteista julkisuudessa oleva negatiivinen imago.


Voisi kuvitella että varsinkin nuorempien kuljettajien kohdalla työpaikan vaihtamiseen vaikuttaa myös nykyään kaluston (huono)kunto. Olin -90 luvun alussa Varhan korjaamolla työharjoittelussa, ja siellä vaihdettiin jopa matkustamon rikkinäisiä kattokaiuttimia uusiin (nykyään kuulostaa joo aika erikoiselta), ja muutenkin auto tosiaan oli korjaamolla niin kauan että kaikki oleelliset viat mitä siitä oli lueteltu, korjattiin. Nykyään tuntuu riittävän että auton saa aamulla käyntiin ja ajettua portista ulos. Sillä toimiiko siinä ns. mikään, ei ole pahemmin merkitystä.

----------


## karihoo

Toivon kovasti, ett&#228; seuraavalla TES-kierroksella saataisiin fiksumpi sopimus aikaiseksi nykyisen vaikeasti sovellettavan "sillisalaatin" tilalle.

----------


## Resiina

Kuulin että Helb yritti saada kuljettajia lainaksi Lähilinjoilta ja joiltakin muilta yrityksiltä

----------


## Sami Aaltonen

> Kuulin että Helb yritti saada kuljettajia lainaksi Lähilinjoilta ja joiltakin muilta yrityksiltä


Pitää paikkansa.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Kuulin että Helb yritti saada kuljettajia lainaksi Lähilinjoilta ja joiltakin muilta yrityksiltä


Kyllä, ja saikin, mutta ihan lainaamiseksi homma ei tainnut jäädä. Ainakin Concordia vuokrasi kuljettajia ajamaan Helbin busseja elokuun kahden ensimmäisen viikon ajaksi. Tämän hetken tilanteesta en tiedä, että onko Helbillä vuokrakuljettajia ajossa.

----------


## anticop

Ei käsiittäkseni nyt ainakaan ole vuokrakuljettajia, olen jopa kuullut,
että nyt on liikaa kuljettajia, mutta ei sekän taida ihan pitää paikkansa.
Tänään ainakin koskelassa tarjottiin kovasti taas yltöitä.

----------


## Hujis

HelB on jälleen Hesarin palstoilla: Bussiyhtiöiden yhdistämisista saatavia suuria säästöjä ei olekkaan kuulunut, vaan yhtiö oli edelleen 2,7 miljoonaa ekua pakkasella. HS kirjoittaa myös, että jos HelB olisi joutunut ottamaan korollista lainaa kaupungin korottoman pääomalainan sijaan, mukaanlaskettuna myös satunnaiserät, olisi tappio jopa miljoona euroa suurempi. Että näin.

----------


## SD202

Täytyypä muistaa, että HelBin raha-asioista taidetaan uutisoida herkemmin kuin esim. kahden Pääkaupunkiseudulla liikennöivän ulkomaisen bussifirman raha-asioista. Ehkä HelB mielletään edelleenkin kunnalliseksi organisaatioksi, josta on matala kynnys kirjoittaa...?

----------


## Mardebus

Niin, sitä kailotettiin suureen ääneen että säästöjä tulee yhdistämisestä. Kalusto maksaa, samoin korjaus, polttoaineet, vakuutukset, henkilökunnan palkka yms. yms. yms.  Mistäköhän niitä 'dramaattisia' säästöjä oikein odotettiin tulevan??

----------


## Jussi

> Niin, sitä kailotettiin suureen ääneen että säästöjä tulee yhdistämisestä. Kalusto maksaa, samoin korjaus, polttoaineet, vakuutukset, henkilökunnan palkka yms. yms. yms.  Mistäköhän niitä 'dramaattisia' säästöjä oikein odotettiin tulevan??


Ei kai yleensä tällaisella alalla fuusioissa kuvitella säästöjen tulevan siitä, että suorittavan tason väkeä (eli kuljettajia) tai kalustoa voitaisiin vähentää. Sen sijaan hallintokuluissa varmasti olisi mahdollista säästää esim. varikkoja yhdistämällä. Myös ylimmästä johdosta säästöjä syntynee, kun on vain yksi hallitus, yksi toimitusjohtaja jne... Valitettavasti vain usein tämä unohtuu käytännön toteutuksessa - saneerataan sieltä missä kaikki jo kunnossa ja tehottomat osat yrityksestä jäävät entiselleen.

----------


## LateZ

Uusi ongelma taitaa olla vaunupula. Eilen 5.11, sunnuntaina tulin linjalla 741 Hesasta kotiin Vantaalle. Auto oli STA:n teli-ikarus, jossa lämmitystä ei ollut kipakahkosta pakkasesta huolimatte. Stop-napitkaan eivät toimineen. Tämä siis pyhäiltana, jolloin kalustontarve on kokolailla pienimmillään. Tänään 5.11. tulin puolestani linjalla 742. Autona STA:n Fifty; niin loistava keksintö kaupunkibussiksi, että mielestäni se saisi olla aina näillä linjoilla. Kuitenkin autosta oli rahastuslaite, linjakilvet ja merkinantosysteemi poistettu. Kuljettaja ei osannut hyvin reittiä, mutta ymmärrän kyllä sen, että poikkeustilanteessa on pääasia se, että linjalla on auto ja kuski. Muu on toisarvoista.

Pääongelmat ovat siis:

Ennen HKL:n korjaamotoiminta tuntui olevan huippuluokkaa. Autot tosin olivat vähän karuja ja siisteydessäkin oli toivomisen varaa, mutta jotenkin tuntuu siltä, että niitä huollettiin täysillä aina poistoon saakka. Muut firmat korjasivat pikkujuttuja (vaikka takalinjakiven kirjainnauha) aika laiskasti, mutta HKL:llä oli aina kunnossa tuollaiset. 

Ei pelkästään HelB:in ongelma, mutta tuntuu tyhmältä pitää pihalla autoja, jotka on jo riisuttu. Esim. Concordialla oli busseja, joissa oli lippukone, mutta muutama istuin puuttui. Jotenkin keinotekoinen kalustopula syntyy myös siinä, kun niitä vanhoja Wiimoja myydään väkisin pois. Ei isossa firmassa paljon tuntuisi kymmenen sellaisen pitäminen varalla. Jos HelB:lläkin jää vuoroja ajamatta siksi, että autoja ei ole, olisi jotain kannattanut ehkä tehdä toisin.

Saa nähdä, paheneeko tilanne, kun autoja on nyt alettu vuokrata rahoittajilta. Jos vuokraa 10 scalan liikenteeseen 11 scalaa, voipi jäädä jonkun verran ajamatta.

----------


## Ajomestari

Outoa helbin tilanteessa on myös se, että helb on hävinnyt kilpailussa ja tuntuisi 
että olisi nyt autoja mitä laittaa linjalle, esim 550:ltä, 512:ltä ja 522 lakkautettiin , näiltä olisi pitänyt saada jo hyvää kalustoa tai uudenpaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jotenkin keinotekoinen kalustopula syntyy myös siinä, kun niitä vanhoja Wiimoja myydään väkisin pois. Ei isossa firmassa paljon tuntuisi kymmenen sellaisen pitäminen varalla.


Tämä ei kuitenkaan auta, jos ongelmana on että korjaamo ei ehdi korjata autoja niin nopeasti kuin niitä hajoaa. Jos vaikka joka päivä hajoaa keskimäärin 11 bussia ja korjaamolla ehditään korjata 10, niin kymmenen ylimääräistä vara-autoa lykkäisi autopulaa vain 10 päivän ajan. Loppujen lopuksi päädytään aina siihen, että autot loppuvat kesken, ja tilanne on pakko korjata viemällä rikkinäisiä busseja esim. ulkopuolisille korjaamoille.

----------


## SD202

Kuvastanee hyvin tämän hetkistä tilannetta, että HelBin ajamalla linjalla h22 on ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella liikenteessä normaalisti kaksi vm.2001 Ikarus-Scania sekä yksi vm.2003 Ikarus-Scania. Eilen 08.11 liikenteessä oli yksi vm.2001 Ikarus-Scania sekä kaksi vm.1995 Carrus City L-Volvo B10B LE:tä (autot 9537 sekä 9538). Siis kaksi autoa kolmesta liikenteessä olevasta oli vara-autoja...

----------


## LateZ

Samalla vuorolla, millä aiemminkin liikenne tökki, oli nyt uudenlaisia ongelmia. Laitoin siitä seuraavanlaista palautetta ytv:lle. Kirjoitin toki aika jyrkästi. Esim. kuljettajan vika ei ole se, ettei linjakilpi toimi. Sen sijaan todellinen palveluammattilainen pystyy tilanteen kyllä halutessaan korjaamaan. Esimerkkinä juuri viimeviikkoinen linjakilvettömyys, jonka takia kukaan ei varmasti jäänyt kyydistä.

Viime viikolla kahdesti ei HelBin autossa pysähtyy-napit toimineet. Yhdellä kertaa matkustajat vain menivät keskiovelle seisomaan, kuljettaja vilkaisi peiliin ja nosti jalan kaasulta hyvissä ajoin ennen pysäkkiä. Kaikille oli selvää, että autosta pääsee pois. Toisella kerralla taas kuljettaja ajoi huomattavan kovaa ja jarrutti vasta juuri ennen pysäkkiä, jolloin mummot joutuivat kimpsuineen raahautumaan heiluvassa autossa etuovelle varmistautuakseen ulospääsystä. 

Seuraavassa palaute, saa nähdä, tuleeko koskaan vastausta:

Linjan 742 autossa luki etulinjakilvessä valaistuna 74 ja vain sivulinjakilvessä 742. Sivulinjakilpi ei ollut valaistu ja numerot näkyivätkin hämärässä hyvin heikosti. Kuljettaja ajoi kuitenkin tavallisesti vain vähän hidastaen pysäkeillä ja pysähdyttyään ohittaen edelläolevan auton ja suurimman väkimäärän pysäkeillä. En oikein ymmärrä, kuinka ihmisten pitäisi tajuta nousta 74-linjan autoon halutessaan esim. Sotunkiin. Tuollaisessa tapauksessa pitäisi pysähtyä automaattisesti joka pysäkillä ja juuri sen suurimman väkimäärän kohdalle ja huutaa ovesta linjan numero ja jos on vanhuksia ym. pysäkillä jopa nousta penkiltä huutamaan ovesta numeroa. Niille matkustajille, jotka pysäkillä toteavat ohiajavan auton linjan 74 autoksi, ei tule mieleenkään nousta siihen. Tuskin kaikki tietävät, että 74 ja 742 -linjoilla on vain muutama yhteinen pysäkki ja voisivat sen perusteella arvata, että kyseessä täytyy olla jonkin Hakunilan seutulinjan. Pysäkeille jääneille jää varmaan kuva, että vuoro on jäänyt ajamatta. Niinpä tuollaisesta liikenteenhoidosta pitäisi myös YTV:n antaa jotain sanktiota liikenneöitsijälle. Viime viikolla vuoroa ajettiin autolla, jossa ei ollut linjakilvet lainkaan käytössä. Sen sijaan ikkunalle oli laitettu lappu, jossa oli linjan numero. Tuolloin kuljettaja ajoi hyvin varovasti pysäkeille ja sai varmasti ammattitaitoisella toiminnallaan huolehdittua siitä, ettei ihmisiä jäänyt pysäkeille.

Muutenkin Helsingin sisäänmenoteiden pysäkeillä autot ohittavat aika huoletta toisiaan ja matkustaja saakin olla todella tarkkana. Nyt tämänpäiväinen, kun edes ikkunalla ei ollut linjan numeroa, alkaa vaatia matkustajalta aika suurta ymmärrystä ja päättelykykyä. Suuret suunnitelmat ovat kyllä kaikenlaisista taksajärjestelmän uudistuksista ja pysäkkien aikataulunäytöistä, mutta ei niistä paljon iloa ole, jos autot jatkossakin kulkevat miten sattuu ja millaisina sattuu. Ymmärrän toki, että aina kaikenlaisia ongelmia ilmantuu, mutta viime aikoina on alkanut epäkohtia liikenteenhoidossa olla ylettömän paljon.

Kuitenkin päätarkoituksena pitäisi olla ihmisten palveleminen eikä auton siirtely ympäri pk-seutua ja siinä ohessa viedä kulkijoita.

----------


## kuukanko

Eilisen kaupunkilehti Vartin sivulla 5 HelBin toimitusjohtaja Tero Anttila kertoo korjaamotoiminnan ongelmista.

Näköislehti

----------


## Eppu

> Ruhassa sentään vielä homma toimii, ainakin omalla kohdallani, eikä vikailmoituksilla pyyhitä Koskelan tapaan takapuolta vessassa.


Jos asiat ovat Koskelassa tosiaan näin huonosti, lienee vain ajan kysymys kun sattuu jokin vakava onnettomuus jossa ihmishenget voivat olla vaarassa. Vaan mitkä olisivat ne keinot, joilla tällaisiin tilanteisiin voitaisiin reagoida ennen kuin jotain vakavaa todella sattuu...?

Käytän muuten itsekin paljon linjojen h68 ja 71/71V busseja (jotka siis ovat Koskelan autoja kaikki), eikä linjalta oikeastaan koskaan löydy siistiä yksilöä. Varsinkin 71:n Lahti 402-Scaniat ovat hirveässä kunnossa ollakseen reilun kuuden vuoden ikäisiä. Ja tässäkin on vain yksi esimerkki.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Viime syksynä ajoin siis kymmenkunta päivää Koskelasta ja kaikissa ajamissani autoissa oli erilaisia puutteita. Varsinkin rikkinäiset sisävalot olivat tavallinen vaiva, mitäs niitä korjaamaan, eivät ajoon vaikuta. Ei siis ihme, että Koskelan auto hinurin nokassa tai tielle lauenneena on tavallinen näky. Onhan HelBin ainoa oma hinausautokin sijoitettuna Koskelaan! Jotta ei täysin haukkumiseksi mene, todettakoon, että Varhassa autot ovat huomattavasti paremmassa kunnossa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Käytän muuten itsekin paljon linjojen h68 ja 71/71V busseja (jotka siis ovat Koskelan autoja kaikki), eikä linjalta oikeastaan koskaan löydy siistiä yksilöä.


68:lla ja 71:llä on toki ruuhkavuoroja Varhasta ja 71V ajetaan sieltä kokonaan.

Koskelan alamäki on surullista katsottavaa. Vielä HKL-Bussiliikenteen loppuaikoina Koskelan autot olivat kaikkein parhaimmassa kunnossa ja vara-autoja voitiin lainata Ruhaan, kun sieltä loppui autot kesken. Nyt Ruhasta seisomaan laitetut 92-laatikot on pitänyt viedä Koskelaan paikkaamaan autopulaa...

----------


## Kimmo

Autoja palaa niin eipä ainakaan ole niin paljoa korjattavaa..! Paitsi jos ei pala lunastukseen.. Tuntuu että HKL-Bussiliikenteen ja Suomen Turistiauton yhdistyttyä olisi hyvää päivää näkynyt uudessa yhtiössä nimeltä Helsingin Bussiliikenne.. Henkilöstöä lähti kävelemään yhdessä vaiheessa paljon ja nyt tälläisiä ongelmia. TERVE!

Mitä on tapahtunut? 

Ennen vanhaan (kauan sitten) ainakin Sta:lla näin karkeasti sanottuna päätöksen teki tankkari (joka oli ammattilainen työssään), onko auto ajokuntoinen seuraavana päivänä ja voiko sillä ajaa.. Nykyään monessa firmassa taitaa tehdä päätöksen ajomestarit. Ennen myös kalusto oli toki teknisesti erilaista, mutta myös tankkarit ammattitaitoisempaa oman talon väkeä. Kun ulkoistusbuumi iski ja moni firma ulkoisti tankkarit ja siivouksen taisi kelkka kääntyä vastamäkeen. Taannoin näin ruhassa kun tankkarit ajoivat piharallia varikolla autoilla ja revitettiin liukkaalla renkaat ulvoen, että saataisiin auto hajalle. Jos tankkarit perehdytettäisiin kunnolla ja olisivat oman talon väkeä, he voisivat korjata pieniä vikoja ja tehdä päätöksen lähdetäänkö autolla vai ei. Kuten ennen joskus aikoinaan.. Siis jarrut loppu tai laahaa päällä: Ei haittaa kyllä se vielä eteenpäin kulkee!

----------


## kemkim

> Jos asiat ovat Koskelassa tosiaan näin huonosti, lienee vain ajan kysymys kun sattuu jokin vakava onnettomuus jossa ihmishenget voivat olla vaarassa.


Linjalla 54, jolla oli vanha STA:n Ikarus, tuli aika pelottava tilanne eräänä aamuna Itäkeskuksesta lähdettäessä jossain Myllypuron kohdalla. Kun kuljettaja tapansa mukaan hinkkasi eturengasta pysäkin reunakivetykseen pysähtyessään pysäkille, rengas räjähtikin yllättäen. Ajatella, jos rengas oli paukahtanut ajossa. Huh huh tuota meininkiä. Yleistä?

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Linjalla 54, jolla oli vanha STA:n Ikarus, tuli aika pelottava tilanne eräänä aamuna Itäkeskuksesta lähdettäessä jossain Myllypuron kohdalla. Kun kuljettaja tapansa mukaan hinkkasi eturengasta pysäkin reunakivetykseen pysähtyessään pysäkille, rengas räjähtikin yllättäen. Ajatella, jos rengas oli paukahtanut ajossa. Huh huh tuota meininkiä. Yleistä?


En yleisyydestä tiedä, mutta renkaan sivussahan ei ole juurikaan kulutuspintaa, joten ei tarvitse paljoakaan hinkata kiveystä jotta poksahtaa.

----------


## Kimmo

Ajellaan liikennettä miten sattuu ja millä sattuu + sitten vielä rikotaan lakia! Hyvää päivää!

----------


## kuukanko

Hesari uutisoi tänään HelBin heikentyneestä tuloksesta, asiasta on myös verkkoliitteessä: http://www.hs.fi/teksti/tuoreet/artikkeli/1135227487487

Concordia on jo päässyt voitolliseksi eikä se ole kaukana Veoliallakaan, mutta HelBillä suunta on toinen ja omistaja on vielä valmis pumppaamaan lisää rahaa HelBille. Jos omistaja olisi yksityinen, ei tälläisessä tilanteessa varmastikaan puhuttaisi lisärahan pumppaamisesta, vaan rajuista tehostamistoimenpiteistä, joilla saadaan yhtiö voitolliseksi sillä hintatasolla, millä kilpailijatkin pystyvät tekemään voittoa.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Uutisissa kerrottiin, että erityisesti Helsingin Bussiliikenteellä on kova kuljettajapula, jonka takia esimerkiksi eilen jäi ajamatta peräti 20 seutuvuoroa. Epäsuorakysymyslause kuuluu, miksi HelB yritti voittaa liikennettä, kun se tiesi mahdollisesta kuljettajapulasta.

----------


## aki

Ei se helb sitä liikennettä nyt niin paljon lisää saanut, voitti espoossa e22 ja e23 mutta hävisi e20 ja e26. voitti linjat 360-364 ja 539 mutta hävisi linjat 248, 324, 501T, 518 ja 740-742, eli melkeinpä taisi hävitä enemmän kuin voittaa. Olisiko syyt enemmänkin rekrytoinnissa ja siinä millä ehdoilla ihmisiä palkataan, tälläkin hetkellä helb palkkaa kuskeja 6-12kk vuorotteluvapaan sijaisuuksiin joka ei varmasti kaikkia houkuttele, entäpä kun kontulan liityntälinjat siirtyvät kohta concordialle niin helbin kuskit tuskin siirtyvät mukana sillä cbf hakee sivuillaan uusia kuljettajia vuodenvaihteessa alkavaan liikenteeseen. Olisi henkilöstösuunnittelun kannalta varmasti helpompaa kun HKL ja YTV kilpailuttaisivat liikenteensä samanaikaisesti eli aina syysliikenteen alkaessa.

----------


## Miska

HelB:llä oli ongelmia saada vuorojaan ajettua myös vuosi sitten. Silloin yhtenä merkittävänä syynä oli tiettävästi lomasuunnittelun mokaaminen (alkukesästä porukkaa oli varalla vaikka kuinka, mutta loppukesästä oli liikaa porukkaa lomalla). Ettei vain olisi taas kyse samasta asiasta...

----------


## simson

Luulisi, että lomien ajoitusmoka on sen verran hallittavissa, ettei sitä vuodesta toiseen tapahtuisi. Näin ollen kuvittelisi ongelman olevan jossakin muualla.




> Ei se helb sitä liikennettä nyt niin paljon lisää saanut, voitti espoossa e22 ja e23 mutta hävisi e20 ja e26. voitti linjat 360-364 ja 539 mutta hävisi linjat 248, 324, 501T, 518 ja 740-742, eli melkeinpä taisi hävitä enemmän kuin voittaa.





> entäpä kun kontulan liityntälinjat siirtyvät kohta concordialle niin helbin kuskit tuskin siirtyvät mukana sillä cbf hakee sivuillaan uusia kuljettajia vuodenvaihteessa alkavaan liikenteeseen. Olisi henkilöstösuunnittelun kannalta varmasti helpompaa kun HKL ja YTV kilpailuttaisivat liikenteensä samanaikaisesti eli aina syysliikenteen alkaessa.


Voitettuja ja hävittyjä linjoja tarkastellessa näyttäisi siltä, että painopiste siirtyisi enemmän länteen päin. Näin ollen Concordian varikko tuntuisi houkuttelevalta, jos sattuisi Itä-Helsingissä asumaan. Kun Helb hakee myös kuljettajia, ei varmaan kuitenkaan irtisanota kokonaan talosta.

Käsittääkseni toive kilpailuttamisen tahdistamisesta on enemmänkin liikennöitsijöiltä lähtöisin. YTV:n kilpailutettu liikenne alkaa syysliikenteen alusta ja HKL:n vuodenvaihteesa. Hyöty tulee kai sitä kautta, että liikennettä on mahdollista yrittää voittaa puolen vuoden välein. Kalustoa voi kohtuudella seisottaa puoli vuotta, jos on varmaa, että liikennettä on puolen vuoden päästä. Samoin loma- yms. järjestelyjä voi yrittää painottaa puolen vuoden jaksolle, vaikka se ei henkilöstön kannalta ole niin mukavaa. Jos liikennettä kilpailutettaisiin vuoden välein, johtaisi se arvioni mukaan isompiin irtisanomisiin ja työnantajan vaihtoihin.

----------


## Ajomestari

Vaikka HELB onkin hävinnyt linjoja, on moniin linjoihin tullut paljon lisälähtöjä ruuhkiin joka selittää että liikenne ei ole vähentynyt juuri viime vuodesta vaikka linjoja on vähentynyt. Myös myöhäisillä kesälomilla on vaikutusta kuljettajapulaan. 
Ehkä tilanne paranee vuoden vaihteessa kun HELB:in linjoja siirtyy concordialle :Biggrin:

----------


## Aleksi.K

Ytv/HelB oli eilisistä ajamattomista vuoroista tehnyt oikein tiedotteen, toivottavasti myös samanlainen tulee muina päivinä, jos niitä jää ajamatta. Tässä Ytv-Liikenteessä ei oikein yhteistyö toimi. Mielestäni bussifirmojen pitäisi tehdä yhteistyötä, vaikkapa tälläisessä tilanteessa kun kuljettajapulaa on. Jos oikea yhtiö ei pysty ajamaan, ja se tiedetään ajoissa, joku toinen yhtiö voisi silloin korvata. En tiedä, että miten se käytännössä toimisi, mutta yhteistyö ei liikenteen hoidossa olisi pahaksi. Tämä nostaisi aina myös koko järjestelmän imagoa ihmisten silmissä, ja samalla yhtiöiden imagoa myös. Se tiedote löytyy tuosta muuten: http://www.ytv.fi/FIN/liikenne/ajank...2007_08_24.htm

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Miten voi olla mahdollista, että jää noin paljon ajamatta?? Käsittämätöntä! Jos yritys ei kykene hoitamaan linjojaan, annettakoon ne sellaisille, jotka kykenevät. Turun seudulla vuorot tulee ajettua, vaikka kieltämättä eräät talot hoitavat palkka-yms.asiat hieman omalla tavallaan...ja silti lakonkin aikana kaverit ajavat - tyhmyyttään! Asiansa hoitava yritys harvemmin kärsii työvoimapulasta - vanha totuus.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Miten voi olla mahdollista, että jää noin paljon ajamatta?? Käsittämätöntä! 
> 
> Asiansa hoitava yritys harvemmin kärsii työvoimapulasta - vanha totuus.


Mukana on niitä uusia uusia linjoja, mitä HelB juuri voitti itselleen. Suorastaan noloa, ettei niitä edes pystytä hoitamaan. Ja kyllä sopii olettaa, että liikennöitsijät huolehtivat asiansa niin hyvin, ettei tulisi tuollaisia, vaan kaikki ajettaisiin niin kuin pitäisi. 

Eikös HelBiltä ole juuri ainakin Concordian suuntaan kuljettajia lähtenyt? Kyllä se vähän kertoo kovaa totuuttaan, jos työntekijät lähtevät kilpaileviin firmoihin.

----------


## TEP70

> HelB:llä oli ongelmia saada vuorojaan ajettua myös vuosi sitten. Silloin yhtenä merkittävänä syynä oli tiettävästi lomasuunnittelun mokaaminen (alkukesästä porukkaa oli varalla vaikka kuinka, mutta loppukesästä oli liikaa porukkaa lomalla). Ettei vain olisi taas kyse samasta asiasta...


Tämä elokuinen ongelma toistuu jokaikinen vuosi yhtä varmasti kuin joulu ja juhannus. Ei mitään uutta auringon alla.

----------


## Ajomestari

En tiedä olisikos kaluston ja kuljettajien määrä pienempi jos poistettaisiin työvuorojärjestelmästä ns ruuhkavuorot. Tuntuu kummalliselta ajaa tiettyä ruuhkavuoroa niin että otetaan aamulla auto varikolta, ajetaan 3-4 tuntia ja iltapäivällä samoin. Päivällä seisoo sitten varikolla jopa parempaa kalustoa kuin mitä on ns kokopäivävuoroilla. :Icon Frown:

----------


## omp

YTV:n sivuilla lukee HelBin ajamien vuorojen hoituvan tänään täysin normaalisti.

Ainakin aamu lähti mukavasti käyntiin, kun linjan 70V vuoro 7.15 Lampputieltä jäi ajamatta ja seuraava keräsi totutusti 2-akselisen täyteen väkeä muutamien jäädessä rannalle.

Tiedä sitten, oliko huonoa tuuria vai jäikö näitä vuoroja oikeasti ajamatta rutkasti enemmän, sillä riskillä että ei jää kiinni näistä.

----------


## Ajomestari

Vaikka HELB:llä on kuljettaja pulaa. On sitä myös muilla yhtiöillä. Tästä seuraa paljon ylitöitä, josta olen myös huollissani. Yrityksissä on semmoisia kuljettajia jotka ovat ajaneet monta viikkoa yhteen kyytiin semmoisia 12-jopa 15 tunnin päiviä. Itselläni on ennätys kuukausi putkeen töitä, pisin työpäivä taisi olla aamu viidestä seuraavan päivän aamu neljään, toki välissä oli muutaman tunnin tauko päivällä :Mad:  . En ole ottanut enään juuri ylitöitä moneen vuoteen. Liikenteen tilaajan eli ytv ja hkl pitäisi myös jotenkin valvoa kuljettajien ajo ja lepoaikoja. Kilpailutuksessa pitäisi todella ottaa huomioon että voitetut linjat myös voidaan hoitaa ajo ja lepoaikojen puitteissa.

----------


## Kani

Jos nyt ryhtyisin kuljettajaksi, ei tulisi mieleenkään hakeutua Helbille. Syy on linjavaalijärjestelmä, joka suorastaan houkuttelee uudet kuljettajat muihin yrityksiin. 

Miksi menisin Helbille kärkkymään vuositolkulla kelvollisia työvuoroja, kun sellaisiin pääsee muissa yrityksissä kiinni heti? Helbillä uudet työntekijät saavat vain murusia, jotka jäävät vanhoilta kuljettajilta yli, eikä hyvin työnsä hoitavaa uutta kuljettajaa voida palkita hyvillä työvuoroilla, kun ne jaetaan tällaisella aikansa eläneellä ikäsyrjintäjärjestelmällä. 

Helbin ongelmat jatkuvat niin kauan kun tätä älytöntä systeemiä ei saada purettua.

----------


## Ajomestari

Tietääkö joku onko turussa tai tampereella liikennelaitoksilla samankaltaiset tyävuorojärjestelmät kuin HELB:llä. Ei minuakaan kiinnostaisi ajaa ns ruuhkaa jossa ajetaan aamulla pari kierrosta jotain linjaa ja päivällä olisi 4-5 tunnin tauko ennen iltapäivällä alkavaa paria kierrosta

----------


## vristo

> Jos nyt ryhtyisin kuljettajaksi, ei tulisi mieleenkään hakeutua Helbille. Syy on linjavaalijärjestelmä, joka suorastaan houkuttelee uudet kuljettajat muihin yrityksiin. 
> 
> Miksi menisin Helbille kärkkymään vuositolkulla kelvollisia työvuoroja, kun sellaisiin pääsee muissa yrityksissä kiinni heti? Helbillä uudet työntekijät saavat vain murusia, jotka jäävät vanhoilta kuljettajilta yli, eikä hyvin työnsä hoitavaa uutta kuljettajaa voida palkita hyvillä työvuoroilla, kun ne jaetaan tällaisella aikansa eläneellä ikäsyrjintäjärjestelmällä. 
> 
> Helbin ongelmat jatkuvat niin kauan kun tätä älytöntä systeemiä ei saada purettua.


Naulan kantaan, Kani!

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Yksityisellä puolella, siis AKT:n sopimuksen mukaan toimivilla yrityksillä on esim. tämä ylipitkä taukojärjestelmä hoidettu paremmin - asia, joka on pitkän päälle molemminpuolinen etu. Myös työajan lyhennysvapaat, eli pekkaset toimivat jouhevammin. Tälläisetkin pikku seikat saattavat vaikuttaa työpaikan valintaan, ja siellä pysymiseen. Ei ne liiton ajamat asiat turhia ole - etenkin, kun kuljetusalaa uhkaa paheneva työvoimapula. Jos taukoa on keskellä päivää tunti tolkulla, jää todellinen vapaa-aika todella pieneksi.

----------


## JudgeT

> Tietääkö joku onko turussa tai tampereella liikennelaitoksilla samankaltaiset tyävuorojärjestelmät kuin HELB:llä. Ei minuakaan kiinnostaisi ajaa ns ruuhkaa jossa ajetaan aamulla pari kierrosta jotain linjaa ja päivällä olisi 4-5 tunnin tauko ennen iltapäivällä alkavaa paria kierrosta


Ainakin Tampereella on [ollut]. Nim. "1 ½ kk 7:00-9:15 + 13:30-19:00"

----------


## Resiina

Vuoden 2006 kesäkuussa kun keravan seutulinjojen kilpailutus ratkesi niin kyseisitä linjoista kilpaili loppupeleissä vain Connex ja Helb. jos Helb olisi voittanut kyseiset linjat niin suurin osa kuskeista jotka nykyään ajavat edelleen keravan linjoja olisivat hakeutuneet muiden työnantajien palvelukseen elikkä ei Hebulille. Itse henkilökohtaisesti olisin todennäköisesti jatkanut Porvoon liikenteen palveluksessa mutta Porvoossa. Kun tuli tieto että Connex voitti keravan linjat niin Lähilinjojen toimistohenkilö tuli kuljettajien taukotilaan onnellisena siitä että se oli connex eikä helb sillä jos se olisi ollut helb niin osa kuskeista olisi lähtenyt jo ennen kesän loppumista ja se olisi tiennyt kuljettaja pulaa kyseisessä yksikössä

----------


## JSL

Kyllähän noita firmanvaihtoja on Turussakin koettu. Kun TLA OY (lue:Koivisto) siirtyi 7 seinähullulle eli LS-liikennelinjat OY:lle, lähti moni kuski siinä vaiheessa joko SL:lle tai Lehtiselle kun ei niellyt uutta työnantajaa. Turku on jotenkin hankala paikka kun Koivisto jätti sen..  :Smile:

----------


## Ajomestari

Aikuiskoulutus keskuksissa ei taideta pahemmin kertoa uusille kurssilaisille pk seudun linja-autoyritysten työajoista eikä työvuorojärjestelmistä. Palkasta ainakin puhutaan minkä suuruinen se tulee olemaan kun on kuljettajana yrityksessä. Akt:stä kävi liiton toimitsija kertomassa kun itse opiskelin aikanaan kuljettajaksi. Itselleni oli aika yllätys työpäivien pituudet kun siirryin ratin taakse vaikka isäni oli toiminut aikanaan kuljetusyrittäjänä.
Jossain taisi olla juttua pohjolan liikenteen kuljettajista jotka tulivat töihin kun pl voitti linjat h17,h50,h58,h58A ja 59 (olikohan tässä ne kaikki linjat). Taisi olla 10% luokkaa minkä verran silloisista kuljettajista on vielä töissä pl:llä.
Aina silloin tällöin kun me 4 eri yrityksen kuljettajat istumme kahvipöytään taukotiloissa niin otamme puheenaiheeksi työssäjaksamisen v:sten matkustajien lisäksi. Ne jotka työskentelevät akt sopimus pohjaisissa yrityksissä puhuvat pitkistä työpäivistä. Työpäivät tuntuvat olevan aamu 07.00- 18.00\19.00 illalla. Toki tuollaisia päiviä ei ole kokoajan johtuen ajo ja lepoajoista. Mielenkiintoista on myös vapaapäivät. Ennen vapaapäivää on yleensä myöhäinen vuoro joka voi loppua esim. 23.00 illalla. sitten on se vapaapäivä ja vapaapäivän jälkeen muuttuu aamuvuoroksi joka voi alkaa vaikka 04.30 aamulla
Meitä joiden työnantaja noudattaa kunnallista sopimusta on palkka paljon huonompi ja pekkaset puuttuvat. JHL.ään JYTY.yn kuuluu enimmäkseen kuntien ja kaupunkien työntekijöitä maatalouslomittajat mukaanlukien, joten meitä noiden edut eivät paljon lohduta.
Parasta olisi jos oli Akt:n palkka ja kunnallisen työaika

----------


## Ajomestari

> Kyllähän noita firmanvaihtoja on Turussakin koettu. Kun TLA OY (lue:Koivisto) siirtyi 7 seinähullulle eli LS-liikennelinjat OY:lle, lähti moni kuski siinä vaiheessa joko SL:lle tai Lehtiselle kun ei niellyt uutta työnantajaa. Turku on jotenkin hankala paikka kun Koivisto jätti sen..


Itse pidän koiviston auto yhtymää hyvänä työnantajana vaikka moni ei pidä sen politiikasta :Biggrin:

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Turku ei ole lainkaan hankala paikka, vaikka Koiviston Auto sieltä vetäytyikin - vaikka tämä ei alkuper.aiheeseen nyt enää liitykään.

----------


## aki

Helbiltä jää tänäänkin ajamatta melkoisesti lähtöjä, mm. linjalta 14 on karsittu iltaruuhkasta lähdöt 14.20, 14.38, 15.50, 16.08, 17.20 ja 17.37 Eirasta. Linjalta 67X ajamatta jää lähdöt 15.56 ja 17.08 rautatientorilta. tässä vain muutama esimerkki, 67X:llä on siis tänään tunnin vuoroväli ja linjalla 14 voi joutua odottamaan n.20 min joten saattaa matkustajien hermot olla melkoisen tiukalla kun 14 on muutenkin yleensä tupaten täynnä. Ihmettelen myös sitä että ainoastaan YTV:n sivuilla kerrotaan näistä ajamattomista lähdöistä mutta HKL:n sivuilla tästä ei ole mitään infoa vaikka kyseessä on HELSINGIN sisäisiä linjoja.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Alkaa ihan ärsyttämään jo tuo HelBin touhu. Kyllä se on niin, että jos liikennettä ottaa hoidettavakseen niin sitten se hoidetaan kunnolla, tai ei ollenkaan. Ei tuollainen vetele oikein, että jätetään ajamati vuoroja. Jos on henkilöstöpulaa, on ehkä syytä kääntyä muiden yhtiöiden puoleen, jos sieltä kuljettajia löytyisi. Kun kerta ei pysty hoitamaan liikennettä edes nyt, niin ehkä tulevaisuudessa HelB voisi jäädä sivuun tarjouskilpailuista. Tai jos ei itse tajua jäädä, niin sulkea sitten ytv:n puolelta. Näkyy Concordia ainakin ihan hyvin hoitavan hommansa, vaikka kuinka kalustopulaa.

----------


## vko

> Jos on henkilöstöpulaa, on ehkä syytä kääntyä muiden yhtiöiden puoleen, jos sieltä kuljettajia löytyisi.


Vaikka esimerkiksi Westendin Linjan puoleen, joka on tänä syksynä myös joutunut jättämään lähtöjä ajamatta kuljettajapulan takia? Näistä ajamattomuuksista ei vain ole näkynyt mitään informaatiota etukäteen. Eipähän tule valituksia niin paljoa.  :Smile: 




> Näkyy Concordia ainakin ihan hyvin hoitavan hommansa, vaikka kuinka kalustopulaa.


Niin, olet varmastikin valvonut jokaisen Concordian lähdön joka päivä, kun näin hyvin asian tiedät? Vai voisiko olla mahdollista, että Concordiallakin olisi jouduttu jättämään joitain yksittäisiä lähtöjä ajamatta, mutta niitä ei ole etukäteen YTV:lle pystytty ilmoittamaan?

Olisi varmaankin fiksumpaa HelBillekin jättää ilmoittamatta mahdollisesti ajamatta jäävistä lähdöistä, eipä tulisi valitusta niin paljoa. Ilmoitetuistakin lähdöistä kun on iso osa todellisuudessa ajettu, kuten on toisaalla foorumillakin huomattu. YTV:n byrokratiaan kun pitää tämä tieto saada ajoissa, jonka jälkeen ehtii vielä paljon tapahtua. Ilmeisesti kyseisessä putiikissa webbisivuja kyetään päivittämään vain pari kertaa päivässä.  :Smile: 


PS. Josko pysyttäisiin tässä haukkumisessakin asialinjalla, ettei tarvitsisi enempää asiattomia yms. viestejä tästäkään ketjusta poistella.

----------


## Lauri Räty

Epäilemättä HelBillä kuin missä tahansa muussakin pääkaupunkiseudun bussifirmassa tehdään kaikki mahdollinen että jokainen työvuoro saadaan miehitettyä. Työmarkkinat ovat sen verran kuumentuneet, että osaava työvoima voi valua hyvämaineisessakin yrityksessä läpi sormien. Ylitöitäkään ei saa rajattomasti teettää, kuljettajien työpäivän enimmäispituus on säännelty ja joskus täytyy kuljettajankin nukkua. On kyse matkustajien turvallisuudesta ja näiden ehtojen vallitessa voi joskus olla vaikeaa löytää kuljettajaa jokaiseen vuoroon. Silloin ei kovakaan työ auta ja minusta matkustajille tiedottaminen on se mitä voidaan lopuksi tehdä, pettymyksien välttämiseksi.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Vaikka esimerkiksi Westendin Linjan puoleen, joka on tänä syksynä myös joutunut jättämään lähtöjä ajamatta kuljettajapulan takia? Näistä ajamattomuuksista ei vain ole näkynyt mitään informaatiota etukäteen.


Onhan se näin, että WL:lläkin tota ongelmaa ollut. Itse olen joutunut sen "uhriksi" myös odottamalla kaatosateessa 20 minuuttia pidempää. Perustetaanko ihan uusi ketju "Ytv-alueen ongelmia"? Kun niitä nyt joka suuntaan tuntuu riittävän.

----------


## ARTAI

Helsingin bussiliikenne oy:n ongelmat ajamattomuudessa ja kuljettajien saamisessa taloon kuin jo olevien kuljettajien pysymisessä talossa poistuisivat kertaheitolla palkkauksen jälkeen jäämisen korjaamisella, joka tarkoittaa palkkojen korottamista tasokorotuksella 13 %, tämän poistaessa jälkeenjääneisyyden ja käynnissä olevien työehtosopimus-korotusten kohdistamisen oikean suuruisina kuljettajiin.

(Saa nähdä joko ylläpito vetää poroja sieraimiin ja poistaa tämän viestin asiattomana).

----------


## tkp

> Alkaa ihan ärsyttämään jo tuo HelBin touhu. Kyllä se on niin, että jos liikennettä ottaa hoidettavakseen niin sitten se hoidetaan kunnolla, tai ei ollenkaan. Näkyy Concordia ainakin ihan hyvin hoitavan hommansa, vaikka kuinka kalustopulaa.



Eiköhän ongelmat ole enemmänkin koko ytv-aluetta koskevia. Concordialla on eräs 315:n iltaruuhkan lähtö myöhästellyt koko syksyn noin 10-15 minuuttia liian tiukan kierrätyksen takia, joten se siitä yhden yrityksen paremmuudesta. Tahtoo vaan olla niin että kuljettajia on liian vähän ytv-alueella, eli työ ei kiinnosta. Syitä siihen että miksi ei kiinnosta voidaan sitten miettiä vaikka eri ketjussa.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Concordialla on eräs 315:n iltaruuhkan lähtö myöhästellyt koko syksyn noin 10-15 minuuttia liian tiukan kierrätyksen takia, joten se siitä yhden yrityksen paremmuudesta.


Kerrottakoon tässä, että tuota kyseistä ajosarjaa on muutettu. Nyt auton pitäisi ehtiä vuorolle ajallaan.

----------


## vristo

> Kerrottakoon tässä, että tuota kyseistä ajosarjaa on muutettu. Nyt auton pitäisi ehtiä vuorolle ajallaan.


Pitää paikkansa; itse ajan ko. ajosarjaa kohtalaisen usein ja siihen viime viikolla tullut muutos paransi aiemman ongelman kokonaan.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Pitää paikkansa; itse ajan ko. ajosarjaa kohtalaisen usein ja siihen viime viikolla tullut muutos paransi aiemman ongelman kokonaan.


Millainen muutos siihen sitten tuli?

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Helsingin bussiliikenne oy:n ongelmat ajamattomuudessa ja kuljettajien saamisessa taloon kuin jo olevien kuljettajien pysymisessä talossa poistuisivat kertaheitolla palkkauksen jälkeen jäämisen korjaamisella, joka tarkoittaa palkkojen korottamista tasokorotuksella 13 %, tämän poistaessa jälkeenjääneisyyden ja käynnissä olevien työehtosopimus-korotusten kohdistamisen oikean suuruisina kuljettajiin.
> 
> (Saa nähdä joko ylläpito vetää poroja sieraimiin ja poistaa tämän viestin asiattomana).


Nythän HelBin johto on tarjonnut lisäystä tuntipalkkaan, mutta samalla eräiden työvuorolisien poistoa. Eli käytännössä monilla palkka käytännössä laskisi. Toivottavasti tämmöinen sonta ei mene läpi. Surullista on, että HelBin johto ei ymmärrä firmansa parasta. Huonoilla työehdoilla varmistetaan työvoiman huono saatavuus ja pysyvyys myös jatkossakin. Onko jatkuva ylitöiden teettäminen ja ajamattomat lähdöt edullisempi vaihtoehto? Niin kauan kuin HelBin palkkaus on retuperällä, esimerkiksi Concordia voi huoletta juhlia kilpailutuskierroksilla, kun työvoiman saatavuus on taattu.

----------


## vristo

> Millainen muutos siihen sitten tuli?


Yhtiön edustajana (CBF) en voi valitettavasti vastata tällaiseen yksityiskohtaa koskevaan  kysymykseen, sillä ajosarjat sekä niiden rakenteet ovat yksi kilpailuvaltti  bussiliikenteen kilpailutuksessa (on toki muitakin siihen vaikuttavia asioita). Sen verran voin kuitenkin todeta, ettei muutos vaikuttanut minkään linjan yleisöaikatauluihin, mutta paransi niiden toteutumista. Hyvä niin ja sitä sarjaa on nyt mukavampi kuljettajankin ajella.

----------


## kuukanko

> Luulisi, että lomien ajoitusmoka on sen verran hallittavissa, ettei sitä vuodesta toiseen tapahtuisi.


Niinhän sitä luulisi, mutta... HelBin toimitusjohtaja on antanut YTV:lle kirjallisen selvityksen kuljettajatilanteesta ja ajamattomista lähdöistä ja siellä kerrotaan:



> Heinäkuun jälkeen liikennetarjonta palautuu talviliikenteen tasolle elokuun puolivälissä, mutta kuljettajat palaavat kesälomilta asteittain elokuun alun ja syyskuun puolenvälin välissä. Tällöin tilanne on monena vuonna ollut vaikea.


Tämä kielii mielestäni pahasta osaamisen puutteesta. Yksityisessä firmassahan kävisi niin, että kun tuollainen virhe tehtäisiin ensimmäisen kerran, niin lomasuunnittelija ja liikennepäällikkö saisi potkut. Jos virhe toistuisi vielä seuraavana vuonna, niin toimitusjohtaja lähtisi vaihtoon. Helsingin kaupunki "vastuullisena työnantajana" sen sijaan ei anna potkuja kenellekään, vaan kertoo vain apulaiskaupunginjohtaja Saurin suulla, että HelBiin pumpataan tarvittaessa lisää rahaa. Ongelmat eivät vaan ratkea lisärahalla, jos rahat käytetään vain sakkojen maksamiseen tilaajille.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Mitähän uutta tuo tiedote meille kertoi. Se on selvää, että kuljettajapulaa on, ja että lomat on laitettu huonosti. Kaikki myös tietävät, että HelBin liikennöinti vähenee, joten siinäkään ei mitään uutta. Nuo tiedotteet eivät sinäänsä auta, vaan konkreettiset teot.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Mitähän uutta tuo tiedote meille kertoi. Se on selvää, että kuljettajapulaa on, ja että lomat on laitettu huonosti. Kaikki myös tietävät, että HelBin liikennöinti vähenee, joten siinäkään ei mitään uutta. Nuo tiedotteet eivät sinäänsä auta, vaan konkreettiset teot.


Kuljettajapula ei hellitä, ennenkuin työskentelyolosuhteet saadaan parannettua niin, jotta henkilökunnan pako kilpailijoiden palvelukseen loppuu. Aiemmin oli päätetty, ettei talvilomia anneta ollenkaan ennen vuodenvaihdetta. Nyt kuitenkin niitä on jouduttu antamaan. Ilmeisesti vuodenvaihteessa lähtee niin paljon porukkaa vapaaehtoisesti muihin firmoihin, että keväästä tulisi muuten katastrofi, jos kaikki talvilomat olisivat vasta silloin...
Valitettavasti yhtiön johdolla taitaa olla kaupungin suojatyöpaikat, joissa saa tunaroida mielin määrin ilman pelkoa potkuista. Sääli vain, että kaupunki ja sen asukkaat joutuvat kärsimään siitä.

----------


## Ajomestari

Huolto ja korjaamohenkilökunnan palkkaus on myös huonompi Helbillä. Huonompi palkkaus ja huonokuntoinen kalusto eivät motivoi uusia eikä vanhoja asentajia.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Huolto ja korjaamohenkilökunnan palkkaus on myös huonompi Helbillä. Huonompi palkkaus ja huonokuntoinen kalusto eivät motivoi uusia eikä vanhoja asentajia.


Mikähän siinä on niin vaikeaa nostaa palkkoja? Vai onkos tuo Helsingin Kaupungin palkoilla, jolloin ne luonnollisesti ovat pienemmät. Mikäli ovat, olisi syytä miettiä yhtiön asioita uusiksi. Ongelmia syntyy vielä lisää, jos HelB osallistuu tarjouskilpailuihin. Sen olisi nyt syytä miettiä monia asioita uusiksi, ennen kuin siirtyy kilpailuihin. Muut yhtiöt saavat paremmin kuljettajia, ja siten silloin paremmin pystyvät hoitamaan linjansa.

----------


## Zambo

> Mikähän siinä on niin vaikeaa nostaa palkkoja?


Helppoahan se on. Lapsetkin sanoo, että äiti hakee seinästä lisää rahaa, jos loppuu kesken.

----------


## Koala

> Mikähän siinä on niin vaikeaa nostaa palkkoja?


Mikähän oli herran elämänkokemus? Onko lauseessa "työnantaja joka nostaa palkkoja vapaaehtoisesti" mitään outoa? Eikö todella?

Rahaa on kiva jakaa jos sitä on mutta mistäs se raha taas tulikaan, puustako? Ei sillä että muita pienemmät palkan olisivat oikein mutta aika heikkoa varmaan tekisi nostaa niitä laakista.

----------


## Hujis

> Helppoahan se on. Lapsetkin sanoo, että äiti hakee seinästä lisää rahaa, jos loppuu kesken.


Niinpä, ja jos seinästäkin loppuu niin eikös tekstarivipillä saa aina lisää?  :Wink:  Voi kun elo olis helppoa, jos sormea heilauttamalla liksa nousis työtä vastaavalle tasolle.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Jos HelBin tilanne on todella niin surkea, ettei ole mahdollista edes pientä kannustusta antaa työntekijöille, niin ei voi vain mitään. Mutta niin kauan näin on, HelB kärsii kuljettajapulasta. Toivottavasti nyt yhtiö saataisiin kuntoon. Voisi EHKÄ auttaa, jos se myytäisiin yksityisille, jotka pumppaisivat firmaan lisää rahaa. Tuskinpa nykymuotona asiat kauheasti parenevat..

----------


## karihoo

> Mikähän oli herran elämänkokemus? Onko lauseessa "työnantaja joka nostaa palkkoja vapaaehtoisesti" mitään outoa? Eikö todella?


Iästä riippumatta välillä on vaikea käsittää, miksi Suomessa on kuntatalous niin ahtaalla. Tulojen ja kustannusten jako valtion ja kuntien/kaupunkien välillä on usein tapetilla, joten tämän aiheen tiimoilta kannattaa seurata mediaa erityisen tarkasti.

----------


## karihoo

> Jos HelBin tilanne on todella niin surkea, ettei ole mahdollista edes pientä kannustusta antaa työntekijöille, niin ei voi vain mitään. Mutta niin kauan näin on, HelB kärsii kuljettajapulasta. Toivottavasti nyt yhtiö saataisiin kuntoon. Voisi EHKÄ auttaa, jos se myytäisiin yksityisille, jotka pumppaisivat firmaan lisää rahaa. Tuskinpa nykymuotona asiat kauheasti parenevat..


Ei mikään yleensä kauheasti parane  :Wink:  (kielioppihuomautus) mutta jonkin verran paranemista voidaan saada aikaan asiallisella keskustelulla. Tällä viikolla oli taas Radio Suomen Ylen Aikaisessa esillä mahdollinen joukkoliikenteen maksuttomuus, jonka suhteen on varsin voimakkaitakin mielipiteitä. Itse en kylläkään moista suunnitelmaa kannata, kunhan vain toin esille keskusteltavaksi.

----------


## Jussi

> Iästä riippumatta välillä on vaikea käsittää, miksi Suomessa on kuntatalous niin ahtaalla. Tulojen ja kustannusten jako valtion ja kuntien/kaupunkien välillä on usein tapetilla, joten tämän aiheen tiimoilta kannattaa seurata mediaa erityisen tarkasti.


Toisaalta ihmetyttää miten yksityisillä bussifirmoilla on varaa maksaa suurempaa palkkaa kuin kunnallisella. Käsittääkseni HelBin työntekijät ovat kunta-alan työehtosopimuksen alaisuudessa kun taas yksityiset (Concordia, Veolia jne.) noudattavat kuljetusalan työehtosopimusta. 

Miten vaikuttaisi HelBin ongelmiin, jos hekin alkaisivat noudattaa kuljetusalan sopimusta. Vaikeutuisiko rekrytointi entisestään vai helpottuisiko, ja mikä olisi vaikutus yhtiön kuluihin?

----------


## MCW

> Mikähän siinä on niin vaikeaa nostaa palkkoja? Vai onkos tuo Helsingin kaupungin palkoilla, jolloin ne luonnollisesti ovat pienemmät.


Työehtosopimuksissa on eroja. Vaikka tuntipalkka on pienempi, ero tasaantuu mm. yö- ja pyhälisissä. Samoin CBF:llä oleva kollega ihmettelee työpäivään kuuluvia kahvitaukoja. Käytännössä mennään tasaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Miten vaikuttaisi HelBin ongelmiin, jos hekin alkaisivat noudattaa kuljetusalan sopimusta.


Käsittääkseni HelBin kuljettajien enemmistö haluaa kuitenkin jatkaa kunnallisella sopimuksella. Vaikka peruspalkka onkin siinä kuljetusalan sopimusta pienempi, niin kuten täällä on muissa viesteissä kerrottu, on siinä sitten kuitenkin muita etuja.

----------


## ARTAI

> Työehtosopimuksissa on eroja. Vaikka tuntipalkka on pienempi, ero tasaantuu mm. yö- ja pyhälisissä. Samoin CBF:llä oleva kollega ihmettelee työpäivään kuuluvia kahvitaukoja. Käytännössä mennään tasaan ja jossain vaiheessa kuvioon voisi astua kaikkea hkl/ytv-liikennettä kattava sopimus johon saadaan kerättyä molempien nykyisten sopimusten hyvät puolet: akt:n tuntipalkka ja pekkaset sekä kvtes:n hyvät yö- ja pyhäprosentit. Luonnollisesti 2.5-3 tunnin ajorupeaman jälkeen olisi 15-20 minuutin tauko.


Niin se on vaikka rautalangasta vääntäisi, niin moni tuijottaa pyhä - ja yötyökorvauksen palkkoja tasaavaan vaikutukseen. Mikä se Helbillä tämä kahvitauko oikein on; aloitat ruokatunnin tai lopetat sen kahvitauolla (10 min) tai sitten päiväsi päättyy kahvitaukoon.

Helbillä kuljettaja tekee vuodessa 9 päivää enemmän työtä kuin yksityisellä puolella oleva kollega vuosilomalla ja täysillä pekkaspäivillä.  Meillä vrk:n työajan pitäisi tasoittuu keskimäärin 7 h 39 min 3-viikkojakso, kun yksityisellä se tasoittuu keskimäärin 8 h 2:ssa viikossa. Yötyölisä Helbillä 40% klo 22.00 - 07.00 lähtötuntipalkasta, kun yksityisellä 30 % loppupalkasta 22.00 - 06.00.
Helbillä pyhälisä lähtöpalkasta 100%  alkaa lauantaina tai pyhien aattona18.00 ja lopuu 24.00 sunnuntaina ta pyhänä, kun yksityisellä lauantai tai pyhän aatto klo 18.00 - 24.00 50% loppupalkasta ja 100% 00.00 - 24.00 pyhä tai sunnuntai. Muut lisät (ilta lauantai) ovatkin samanarvoisia.

Yksityisellä työ alkaa ja loppuu samaan paikkaan, kun Helbillä aloitus ja lopetus ovat usein eri paikoissa. Tätä moni ei tunnu tajuavan työnsidonnaisuutta laskiessaan. Väännän rautalangasta: aloita hallista ja lopeta kaupungilla. Kuinka paljon tulee minuutteja per päivä joista et saa kuin kuluneet patiinit, kun haet oman autosi, pyöräsi, moposi hallilta.

Samaa työtä tekevien palkkaero per/h Helpillä kontra yksityinen 13% nivellisän haltijalla 8%. Tässä onkin paradoksin ainekset, kun työnantaja esitti sopimusta jolla kuljettajan ansiot olisivat tippuneet prosenttiyksikön verran ja yleiseen hyväksyttävänä olevaan kv-tessiin eroa olisi tullut 6%:a.

Kun Helbin kuljettajat antavat työnantajalle hiukan päälle 3 milj euroa kilpailuetua vuodessa (lukuun ei ole laskettu ruuhkapäivistä tulevaa säästöä), niin on merkillistä ettei tämäkään riitä vaan vielä pitäisi saada riistettyä enemmän. Nivellisä vek, yötyölisä 30% ja kaksiosaisen päivän tauon pituus 5 tuntiin ja korvaus siitä 1,44 tehdyiltä tunneilta, niin jopa oli ihmeellistä ettei näin hyvä työnantajan tarjous kelvannut enää kellokkaille, kun he aiemmin ovat pitäneet ihan kunnia asianaan saada ja voida sopia yleissitovaa ja jopa kuntasopimusta huonommista työehdoista

----------


## tkp

> Yksityisellä työ alkaa ja loppuu samaan paikkaan, kun Helbillä aloitus ja lopetus ovat usein eri paikoissa.



Itse asiassa yksityiselläkin työpäivä voi alkaa ja loppua eri paikoissa. Matka-aika tallille korvataan mutta sitä ei lueta työaikaan.

----------


## kemkim

Taitaa olla kova pula kuljettajista vieläkin HelBillä. Ajattelin mennä Seurasaareen, mutta bussilla jäi vuoro ajamatta, joka johti matkustajilla 40 min odotukseen, koska vuoroväli on normaalistikin harva. Ainakin tuli auto kerrankin melkein täyteen. Kun auto oli keskustassa, taisi selvitä syykin kuljettajapulaan. Autosta ulos tullut kuljettaja ei päästänyt matkustajia sisään, vaan totesi "kumma on jos ei kusellakaan ehdi käydä". No ei ihme, jos on kuljettajapula, saa olla aika fakiiri jos ilman vessataukoja jaksaa ajaa. Luulisi, että nämä asiat olisivat hoidossa, kun jo vuosia sitten näistä kuljettajien työolosuhteista oli kohua. Ruokatunteja oli laitettu keskellä metsää oleville päätepysäkeille, joilla ei ollut vessoja ja muuta mukavaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Taitaa olla kova pula kuljettajista vieläkin HelBillä.


Onhan noita ajamattomia vuoroja ilmoitettu HelBin nettisivuillakin. Tilanne tuskin paranee ratkaisevasti ennen vuodenvaihdetta. Sen sijaan merkittävä huononnus saattaa tulla, sillä ainakin toinen HelBin kuljettajajärjestöistä uhkaa aloittaa ensi viikolla ylityökiellon vauhdittaakseen jumiutuneita työehtosopimusneuvotteluja.

----------


## vristo

> Ruokatunteja oli laitettu keskellä metsää oleville päätepysäkeille, joilla ei ollut vessoja ja muuta mukavaa.


Helbillä sekä sen edeltäjällä HKL-Bussiliikenteellä on tauot olleet aina sellaisessa paikassa, jossa on jonkinlainen sosiaalitila vessoineen sekä ruokailumahdollisuuksineen. Nuo "keskellä metsää" olevat tauot ovat olleet lähinnä ns. yksityisen puolen ongelmia. Nekin ovat pikkuhiljaa parantuneet ja ainakin edustamallani CBF:llä vähintään isommat tauot, kuten ruoka-tauot osuvat usein terminaalialueilla, kuten Leppävaaraan, Tapiolaan, Espoon keskuskseen tai Elielinaukiolle. Hyvä niin, sillä jossain Iivisniemessä (e42 päättäri) on vähän tuhauttavaa yrittää etsiä jotain evästä; vessa siellä toki on  :Smile: .

----------


## Resiina

> ainakin toinen HelBin kuljettajajärjestöistä uhkaa aloittaa ensi viikolla ylityökiellon vauhdittaakseen jumiutuneita työehtosopimusneuvotteluja.


Kumpi AKT vai JHL

----------


## vristo

> Kumpi AKT vai JHL


JHL. Tuo tietäisi toteutuessaan kyllä tosiaan melkoista kaaosta ja vuorojen puuttumista.

----------


## kuukanko

> JHL. Tuo tietäisi toteutuessaan kyllä tosiaan melkoista kaaosta ja vuorojen puuttumista.


Myös toinen kuljettajajärjestöistä eli JYLY aloittaa ylityökiellon maanantaina, mikäli neuvotteluissa ei edistytä.

----------


## vristo

> Myös toinen kuljettajajärjestöistä eli JYLY aloittaa ylityökiellon maanantaina, mikäli neuvotteluissa ei edistytä.


Itseasiassa 90-luvun lopulla oli HKL-Bussiliikenteessä samankaltainen työtaistelu ja ainakin Varhassa, jossa itse olin, se lamautti eteenkin ilta- ja yöliikennettä, kun ei saanut porukkaa jäämään ylitöihin.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Onhan noita ajamattomia vuoroja ilmoitettu HelBin nettisivuillakin. Tilanne tuskin paranee ratkaisevasti ennen vuodenvaihdetta. Sen sijaan merkittävä huononnus saattaa tulla, sillä ainakin toinen HelBin kuljettajajärjestöistä uhkaa aloittaa ensi viikolla ylityökiellon vauhdittaakseen jumiutuneita työehtosopimusneuvotteluja.


Pelkäänpä, että kuljettajapula jatkuu ensi vuonnakin. Niin moni tiettävästi on lähdössä Concordialle töihin. Ja jos tulee huono uusi työehtosopimus, vieläkin useampi lähtee pois. Uusien suomea puhumattomien ja kaupunkia tuntemattomien kuljettajien haaliminen itä-Euroopasta ei ole ratkaisu tähän.

----------


## Ajomestari

> JHL. Tuo tietäisi toteutuessaan kyllä tosiaan melkoista kaaosta ja vuorojen puuttumista.


Jos kyseinen ylityökielto alkaa, niin ajamattomia vuoroja jää ajamatta todella paljon kun nykyäänkin ajamattomuus johtuu kuljettajapulasta. Suurin osa ylitöistä tehdään tällä hetkellä ruskeasuon varikolla. Tilannetta kuvaa se että muiden varikoiden kuljettajat käyvät ajamassa ruskeasuolla aamu ja iltaruuhkien vuoroja

----------


## TKK

> Taitaa olla kova pula kuljettajista vieläkin HelBillä. Ajattelin mennä Seurasaareen, mutta bussilla jäi vuoro ajamatta, joka johti matkustajilla 40 min odotukseen, koska vuoroväli on normaalistikin harva. Ainakin tuli auto kerrankin melkein täyteen.


Katselin ajamattomaksi linjalla 24 kirjattuja lähtöjä ajalta 1.7.-25.11.2007. Ajamattomia lähtöjä on yhteen 4 kpl ja kaikkien syy on tekninen vika. Ajamattomia on tullut 29.9. ja 8.10. kaksi lähtöä molempina päivinä. Henkilökunnan puutteen vuoksi ei siis linjaa 24 ole jätetty kertaakaan ajamatta. Matkustajan näkökulmasta katsottuna autot ovat kyllä usein olleet myöhässä linjan 24 reitin ruuhkaisuuden vuoksi. Reitti kulkee Seurasaarentietä lukuunottamatta katuosuuksilla, jotka ruuhkautuvat pahasti usein.

Ratkaisu luotettavuuden parantamiseksi olisi se, että reitille järjestettäisiin enemmän bussikaistoja ja poliisi oikeasti pitäisi bussikaista valvontaa niin tärkeänä tehtävänä, että hoitaisi sen nykyistä paremmin. 

Neljä ajamatonta lähtöä viidessä kuukaudessa ei mielestäni ole niin paljon, että liikennöitsijää pitäisi nostaa ristille. Joukkoliikenteen sujuvuudesta vastaavat sen sijaan nostaisin ristille.

----------


## kuukanko

HelBin TES-neuvotteluissa on saavutettu neuvottelutulos myöhään eilen, joten ylityökieltoa ei nyt ainakaan toistaiseksi tule. Tilanne voi vielä muuttua, jos joku neuvotteluosapuolista hylkää sopimusehdotuksen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos virhe toistuisi vielä seuraavana vuonna, niin toimitusjohtaja lähtisi vaihtoon.


Nyt toimitusjohtaja lähtee vaihtoon (en tosin tiedä, lähteekö hän omasta vai työnantajan aloitteesta). Tero Anttila siirtyy WSP Finlandin varatoimitusjohtajaksi.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Nyt toimitusjohtaja lähtee vaihtoon (en tosin tiedä, lähteekö hän omasta vai työnantajan aloitteesta). Tero Anttila siirtyy WSP Finlandin varatoimitusjohtajaksi.


Jo koko HelBin olemassaoloajan henkilöstöpäälikkö Kinnusta on tituleerattu yleisesti kuljettajien keskuudessa rouva toimitusjohtajaksi. Jokainen tehköön siitä omat päätelmänsä...

----------


## ARTAI

Toimitusjohtaja sai pyynnöstä haluamansa eron. Nyt sitten jännäämme tuleeko jatkettu tilikausi vai tehdäänkö tilit selviksi 31.12.07 päättyvään tilikauteen.

Veikkaan että Helsinki joutuu nostamaan osakepääomaa tai antamaan yritykselle pitkäaikaista pääomalainaa.

Tässä tapauksessa en yhtään ihmettelisi jos yrityksen hallituksenkin jäsenet tahtoisivat luopua paikoistaan.

Aika näyttää mitä tapahtuu, mutta on itsestään selvää etteivät nimenomaan kuljettajien uhraukset pienempien palkkojen (vuositasolla 2500 - 4850 ) muodossa ole auttaneet yritystä pysymään pinnalla taitamattoman johtamisen seurauksena. Siten moni kuljettaja voi tuntea itsensä  hyvin pettyneeksi. 

Nyt on aika saattaa yrityksen kuljettajille maksamat palkat samalle tasolle muitten omilleen maksamien palkkojen kanssa*. Siitä huolimatta että se heikentää yrityksen toimintaedellytyksiä. Palkat ovat kuitenkin sitten kaikilla samat ja tämä laittaa yrityksen johdon toimimaan samalta viivalta kuin muutkin vastaavassa asemassa olevat johtajat. Tuloksen tekemisen ja voittojen hakemisen tuottavuudesta ja kustannusten minimoimisesta henkilökunnan selkänahan repimisen sijaan.

* JHL:n ja Jytyliiton puheenjohtajat ovat toistelleet kuin mantraa, että samasta työstä samaa palkkaa taannoisen Tehyn työehtoneuvottelujen aikaan.
Toivottavasti he ovat samaa mieltä vielä sittenkin, kun tulevat allekirjoittamaan Helsingin bussiliikenne oy:n talokohtaisen tessin. 

Tämä orjakontrahti jatkettuine voimassaoloaikoineen vain itkettää vanhaa ay-veteraania

----------


## ARTAI

Helsingin kaupungin joukkoliikennelautakunnan jäsen Minna Haltia tarinoi oheiseen tyyliin jo 17.1.2005 omalla blogillaan. Linkki Minnan sivulle alla.

Tytöllä on sana hallussaan; erityisesti kehotan kiinnittämään huomion hänen tekstissään kursivoimiini kohtiin.

mikä se kuljettajan otsassa onkaan; löydätkö viestistä sen.




> Uusi lyhenne suorastaan kerjää kääntämään b-tarran ylösalaisin yön pimeinä tunteina, kun yhtiö on juuri julistanut, ettei se nyt sitten saanutkaan liiketoimintaansa kuntoon vaikka yhtiöittämisen piti ratkaista kaikki ongelmat. Helb! Nomen est omen? HBL:ksi yhtiötä ei voi oikein kutsua mediaviittauksen takia, vaikka höblästä vetäminen  on toki tuttua bussivuorojen väliinjäämistä seuraillessa._ HEBbi viittaisi lähinnä siihen, mikä on sojottanut kuskin otsassa yhtiöittämispäätöksestä lähtien._ Minusta Helbus olisi ollut ihan hyvä. On suussa taivutettavampi ja kaksikirjaimisesta akronyymistä kuuteen venytetty, siis jo sana. Samalla lähettäisimme viestin muille kaupungeille ja valtioille: _Helb Us!_ ja kertoisimme suorilta käsin mitä odotettavissa on: _Its Hel Bus!_



http://haltia.blogspot.com/2005/01/helb.html

Mutta itseasiassa ongelmat olivat olemassa jo ennen 2005, eivätkä ne ole mihinkään kadonneet yhtiöittämisen myötä.
Siten voimme perustellusti kääntää Helb sanan help, sillä apua po. yhtiö tulee tarvitsemaan. Kaupungin kirstun vartijoilla on lienee varmasti muitakin suunnitelmia kuinka ongelmat hoidetaan. 

Piilotietona keskuskonttorin (kaupungintalo) käytäväkeskusteluissa on jo pitkään ollut yhtiön laittaminen lihoiksi. Eläkevastuut ja kasvojen menettäminen vain ovat kantona kaskessa.

Sydämestäni toivon, että päätösvaltainen ja arvovaltainen taho kumoaisi nämä huhut julkisesti sekä vahvistaisi (sitoisi kaupungin) omistajuuden säilymisen, sillä Helbin kuljettajat ovat uskossaan väkeviä, jopa niin että sijoittavat yhtiöön vuodessa 2500 - 4850 per nuppi, saamatta kuitenkaan mitään sijoituksensa vastineeksi.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Tulipa tässä mieleeni, millaista meno oli Ruhassa joulunpyhien jälkeisen ensimmäisen arkipäivän aamuna, eli viime torstaina.
Suuri osa kalustosta on ruuhkavuorojen autoja, jotka olivat seisseet joulun ajoittumisesta johtuen viisi päivää. Niissähän on tietenkin niin hyvät akut, ettei monikaan omin avuin käyntiin lähtenyt... Joku auto oli tiettävästi odottanut käynnistysavun ehtimistä paikalle noin puoli tuntia! Ensimmäinen lähtö oli ja meni ja auto lojuu vielä avuttomana varikolla.
Kun lopulta autot saatiin ajoon, työnjohdosta lähetettin viestiä, jossa pyydettiin ilmoittamaan, jos ensimmäinen lähtö jäi ajamatta.
Onko tämä kunnollista liikenteenhoitoa? Kuka ottaa vastuun, kun ketään ei kunnollinen liikenteenhoito kiinnosta?

Miten voisi tämmöisen välttää?
Kun tilanne on käytännössä arvattavissa, työnjohdossa voisi tehdä ulosajolistan tulostuksen yhteydessä erillisen listan pyhien yli seisseistä autoista (lähinnä siis ruuhkavuorojen autot), jossa on autojen lähtöajat varikolta. Nämä autot kävisi huoltoauto miehineen käynnistämässä n.10-20min ennen uloajoa valmiiksi. Kuljettajien aamuinen ns.valmisteluaika on niin lyhyt ettei siinä voi muutamaa minuuttia pidempään käynnistysapua odotella, muuten ensimmäinen lähtö jää myöhään.
Tai sitten autojen akkujen pitäminen kunnossa, huonojen akkujen uusiminen samantien ja akkunesteen määrän säännöllinen tarkastus ja lisäys. Mutta sehän vie kaupungilta rahaa. Halvemmalla pääsee näin, varsinkin kun jää lähtöjä ajamatta. Silloinhan säästyy myös polttoaineita ja tulee vähemmän päästöjä! Ekologista! Tosin pysäkeillä bussia odottavilta tulee suusta senkin edestä äänekkäitä päästöjä...

----------


## Tuomas

> Nämä autot kävisi huoltoauto miehineen käynnistämässä n.10-20min ennen uloajoa valmiiksi.


Tuollainen toiminta kielletään asetuksessa ajoneuvojen käytöstä tiellä, viidennessä pykälässä. Helsingin Bussiliikenne sai jo viime talvena pyyhkeitä "läpi yön" käyneistä autoista.

Oikea ratkaisu, kuten itsekin toteat, on autojen pitäminen niin hyvässä kunnossa, että niillä pääsee liikenteeseen pakkasaamuinakin ilman kikkapartion apua.

Ruskeasuon varikon uudellakin kentällä on sähkötolpat. Toivottavasti kuljettajat muistavat kiinnittää sekä lämmitys- että latausjohdon kunnolla, ja toivottavasti myös HelB pitää huolen, että tolppaan tulee sähköä ja että johdon ja auton liitin ovat samaa mallia. (Ja toivottavasti kukaan sählääjä ei omi johtoja, ja toivottavasti yhtään suklaata ei polteta tänä vuonna.)

Paljon on toivottavaa, mutta olisihan tilanne hieman parempi, jos edes puolet nyt käynnistysapua vaativista autoista starttaisi omin voimin...

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Tokihan tyhjäkäyttäminen laissa kielletään. Järkeähän toivottavasti saa käyttää, ja toisekseen monissa autoissa riittävän ilmanpaineen saaminen järjestelmään pelkästään tyhjäkäyntikierroksilla vie helposti 10 min.
Nämä tyhjäkäyntisäännökset kyllä tuntuu varsinkin kaupungeissa järjettömiltä. Ruuhka-aikana varsinkin hyvin suuri osa matka-ajasta kuluu liikennevaloissa seistessä - tyhjäkäynnillä. Ja henkilöautot myös. Eipä siinä saastepaskapilvessä enää kymmenen minuutin tyhjäkäynti varikolla aamulla mitään vaikuta.
Toisekseen esimerkiksi Ruhan varikko on ollut nykyisellä tontillaan yli 40 vuotta. Ja nykyään lähiseudun asukkaat valittavat pakokaasuista. Mitäs muuttivat varikon viereen! Eiköhän Mansku-Hämeenlinnantie-Hakamäentie -väyliä käyttävä muu liikenne tosiasiassa ole se saastuttava osapuoli.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tuollainen toiminta kielletään asetuksessa ajoneuvojen käytöstä tiellä, viidennessä pykälässä.


Voihan homman hoitaa asetuksen mukaan ja sammuttaa auton sen jälkeen, kun siihen on saanut paineet, jos akuissa näyttää riittävän virtaa. Kun käynnistäjä painaa vielä Buscomin virta-avainta, ei kuljettajan tarvitse odotella mahdollisten päivitysten tulemista.

Aamun ensimmäisten lähtöjen hoitaminen kunnialla ei ole mikään uusi ongelma ja erilaisia toimivia ratkaisuja on ollut käytössä jo iät ja ajat. Osaltaan tilaajakin voi vaikuttaa asiaan, esim. Turussa bussin myöhästymisestä aamun ensimmäiseltä lähdöltään yli 2 min veloitetaan 100  palvelurikemaksu. Palvelurikemaksun pelko motivoi liikennöitsijöitä käytäntöihin, joissa ensimmäiset lähdöt eivät myöhästele.

----------


## Ajomestari

Tankkarit laittavat piuhat yleensä sähkötolppaan tankkauksen jälkeen, joten heidän on katsottava sähkötolppien toimivuus. 
Miksi bussien on lojuttava varikolla 5 päivää ilman minkaanlaista tarkastusta lähteekö käyntiin vai ei. Jokin varamies tai kikkamies voisi edes tarkistaa edellisenä iltana onko akuissa virtaa. Ainakin edellisessä työpaikassa käytiin tarkastamassa käyntiin lähtö ja että wedasto on ajastettu päälle aamuksi edellisenä iltana.
Jos työvuorolistaan olisi merkitty auton numero mikä otetaan kun lähdetään linjalle aamulla, voisi autoa käydä kokeilemassa ennen vuorokirjan hakemista. Jos auto ei lähde käyntiin voisi siitä ilmoittaa työnjohtoon
Jos bussin ilmanpaineiden nousussa menee 10min on vikaa jossain. Todennäköisesti kompressorissa joka tuottaa liian vähän paineilmaa jarruihin,oviin yms. Vaikka hkl:n nivelissä vei aikaa että saatiin paineet kuntoon ei se vienyt 10 minuuttia

----------


## Tuomas

> Ruuhka-aikana varsinkin hyvin suuri osa matka-ajasta kuluu liikennevaloissa seistessä - tyhjäkäynnillä. Ja henkilöautot myös.


Voihan sen moottorin sammuttaa liikennevaloissa seisomisen ajaksi.  :Smile:  Niinhän tekevät hybridihenkilöautot, ja tuntuisi hieman omituiselta, jos ei Kabusin hybridibussin prototyyppi toimisi samoin.

Ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella liikennevaloissa seistävää aikaa voi ennakoivalla ajamisella lyhentää, usein ei tarvitse pysähtyä ollenkaan. Bonuksena tulee vielä polttoaineenkulutuksen putoaminen nollaan (ja siten saastepilven katoaminen) rullauksen aikana, ainakin uudemmilla henkilöautoilla.




> Eipä siinä saastepaskapilvessä enää kymmenen minuutin tyhjäkäynti varikolla aamulla mitään vaikuta.


Eli jos on katkaissut neljä sormeaan sirkkelissä, ei se viides enää mitään vaikuta, menköön sekin?

Kaikki saastepaskapilveä pienentävät toimenpiteet ovat kohti parempaa tulevaisuutta.




> Toisekseen esimerkiksi Ruhan varikko on ollut nykyisellä tontillaan yli 40 vuotta. Ja nykyään lähiseudun asukkaat valittavat pakokaasuista. Mitäs muuttivat varikon viereen! Eiköhän Mansku-Hämeenlinnantie-Hakamäentie -väyliä käyttävä muu liikenne tosiasiassa ole se saastuttava osapuoli.


Neljäkymmentä vuotta sitten isojen liikenneväylien liikennemäärätkin olivat huomattavasti pienemmät. Viimeistään vanhojen varikkokiinteistöjen purkamisen aiheuttamat pölyhaitat lienevät katkaisseet kamelin selän, ja valitus on alkanut.

Helsingin Bussiliikenne on ollut kasvottomiin henkilöautojonoihin verrattuna helppo ottaa silmätikuksi, koska lähiasukkaiden silmissä linja-autojen aamuinen tyhjäkäyttäminen koetaan tarpeettomaksi, ja bussivarikon talohan sieltä purettin, vaikkei se purkaminen tosiasiassa ihan täysin HelBistä aiheutunutkaan.




> Voihan homman hoitaa asetuksen mukaan ja sammuttaa auton sen jälkeen, kun siihen on saanut paineet, jos akuissa näyttää riittävän virtaa.


Samassa yhteydessä voisikin sitten kääntää linjakilvet kohdalleen aamun ensimmäistä lähtöä varten, sekin kun tuntuu olevan välillä hankalaa.

Hyvin äkkiä ollaan siinä tilanteessa, että valmisteltu linja-auto katsotaan linjakelpoiseksi, ja kuljettajan valmisteluaikaa vähennetään. Se on itseltäni vielä näkemättä ja kokematta Ruskeasuon kokoisella varikolla, joten en uskalla sanoa, olisiko se hyvä vai huono asia.




> Jos työvuorolistaan olisi merkitty auton numero mikä otetaan kun lähdetään linjalle aamulla, voisi autoa käydä kokeilemassa ennen vuorokirjan hakemista.


Iso osa kuljettajista taitaisi siinä vaiheessa alkaa vaatia lisää valmisteluaikaa, varsinkin, jos saapuu varikkoalueelle ihan eri puolelta kuin missä se oman vuoron auto on.

----------


## SD202

> Helsingin Bussiliikenne on ollut kasvottomiin henkilöautojonoihin verrattuna helppo ottaa silmätikuksi, koska lähiasukkaiden silmissä linja-autojen aamuinen tyhjäkäyttäminen koetaan tarpeettomaksi, ja bussivarikon talohan sieltä purettin, vaikkei se purkaminen tosiasiassa ihan täysin HelBistä aiheutunutkaan.


Juu, onhan tuollainen iso yritys huomattavasti helpompi ottaa silmätikuksi kuin kasvoton (taksi)autoilija. Menkääpä esimerkiksi katsomaan mitä tahansa taksitolppaa, jossa on töitä odottavia taksiautoja ja -autoilijoita: taksiautojen moottorit käyvät koko seisonnan ajan tyhjäkäynnillä, mutta se ei tunnu kiusaavan ketään siinä määrin, että pitäisi tehdä lehtiartikkeli.

----------


## kuukanko

Vaikka HelBiltä lähti vuodenvaihteessa pois n. 70 kuljettajan ajot, ei kuljettajapula hellitä. HelBin webbisivuilla on listattu tänään 13 eri Ruhan vuoroa, jotka jäävät mahdollisesti ajamatta aamuruuhkassa kuljettajapulan vuoksi. Esim. h46T jää kokonaan ajamatta tänä aamuna, koska siellä on vain yksi vuoro jota ei saada ajettua.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Vaikka HelBiltä lähti vuodenvaihteessa pois n. 70 kuljettajan ajot, ei kuljettajapula hellitä. HelBin webbisivuilla on listattu tänään 13 eri Ruhan vuoroa, jotka jäävät mahdollisesti ajamatta aamuruuhkassa kuljettajapulan vuoksi. Esim. h46T jää kokonaan ajamatta tänä aamuna, koska siellä on vain yksi vuoro jota ei saada ajettua.


Mielestäni osasyy näihin ajamattomuuksiin Ruhan varikolla on avointen työvuorojen tehoton "kauppaaminen". Vielä kesällä oli komennuksissa entiset STA:n työnjohtajat, jotka tekivät homman niin hyvin kuin mahdollista ja kuljettajatkin olivat tyytyväisiä. Yleensä he saivat kaupattua seuraavan päivän avoimet vuorot pois. Jostain kumman HelBistä syystä väki komennuksissa piti vaihtaa ja nyt homma ei ole hanskassa. Avoimia sarjoja jää liikennetyönjohdon vaivaksi kaupata liikenteenhoidon lisäksi. Sitten siinä käy lopulta niin, että ne sarjat ovat auki vielä iltakymmeneltäkin ja ei siihen aikaan enää ketään aamuviideksi töihin saa!

Vilkaisinpa ajamattomien listaa. Olisinhan minäkin eilisen iltavuoroni jälkeen tointunut ainakin tuon 452:n aamupäiväkierroksen pelastamaan, mutta kun puhelin ei soinut niin ei sitten! Kikkeliskokkelis!

----------


## Hujis

Ja jatkoa seuraa, tälläkertaa tekniikan kanssa ongelmia, kertoo HS.

----------


## kemkim

> Ja jatkoa seuraa, tälläkertaa tekniikan kanssa ongelmia, kertoo HS.


Yksi päivä tulin 75:lla tapani mukaan Puistolasta keskustaan päin. Koskelan varikon kohdalla oli kuljettajanvaihto. Kuljettaja heti alkuun otti huvittuneen ilmeen ja totesi seuraavalle kuljettajalle "ja tässä yksilössä olisi sitten vikaa ratin säädössä, jousituksessa, takaovessa ja pysäkkijarrussa". Kyseessä oli näitä ihan uusimpia, olisiko 2007-vuosimallin bussi. Joko HelBille ostettavat bussit ovat romuja tai mekaanikkotoiminta tökkii. Ei ole todellakaan ensimmäinen HelBin uusi bussi, jossa on vikaa, olen kuullut vastaavan tyyppisiä lauseita ennenkin kuskinvaihdossa.

----------


## Miska

> Joko HelBille ostettavat bussit ovat romuja tai mekaanikkotoiminta tökkii.


Minä olen vuosien varrella tullut siihen tulokseen, että sellaista bussia ei olekaan, joka ei vikaantuisi HelB:llä. HelB:n kalustosta iso osa on merkistä riippumatta ihan raatoja. On ihan tavallista, että esimerkiksi yhdellä HelB:n liikennöimällä linjalla voi bongata päivän aikana kolme pakoputkivikaisia autoa. HelB myös tuntuu tarvitsevan vähintään kaksinkertaisen määrän vara-autoja kuin yksityiset. Nyt tammikuussakin on jouduttu kaivamaan 10-20 seisomaan menossa ollutta autoa ajoon.

----------


## kemkim

> Minä olen vuosien varrella tullut siihen tulokseen, että sellaista bussia ei olekaan, joka ei vikaantuisi HelB:llä. HelB:n kalustosta iso osa on merkistä riippumatta ihan raatoja.


Ensin vikaantuvat bussit, sen jälkeen vikaantuvat kuljettajat ja lopulta molemmat ovat raatoja. Ja HelB porskuttaa edelleen. Väsyneiden muihin taloihin lähteneiden kuljettajien tilalle laivataan Virosta lisää väkeä ja bussi kulkee taas pakoputki pöristen. Jos ei kulje, niin ostetaan uusi bussi, mutta ei palkata automekaanikkoja, niin pian sekin pörisee yhtälailla. Nykyajan kertakäyttökulttuuria parhaimmillaan. Olen usein miettinyt näillä likaisilla ja rämisevillä HelBin Ikaruksilla matkustaessani, että eipä maailma paljoa häviäisi, jos koko firma menisi konkurssiin ja olisi vain yksityisiä liikennöitsijöitä. Raskaasti tappiollinenhan tuo yhtiö on kaupungille, kyllä sillä hinnalla maksaisi vähän enemmänkin yksityisten liikennöitsijöiden LAADUKKAAMMASTA palvelusta.

----------


## SD202

> Minä olen vuosien varrella tullut siihen tulokseen, että sellaista bussia ei olekaan, joka ei vikaantuisi HelB:llä. On ihan tavallista, että esimerkiksi yhdellä HelB:n liikennöimällä linjalla voi bongata päivän aikana kolme pakoputkivikaisia autoa.


Vai johtuisiko vikojen suuri määrä siitä, että nykyinen kalusto ei ole yhtä toimintavarmaa kuin esimerkiksi 1980 -luvulla hankittu kalusto? HKL:n 1980 -luvulla hankkimia Volvo B10M- sekä Scania N112CLB -alustoja on kehuttu varmatoimisiksi vai kultaako aika vain muistot?

Valitettavasti noita pakoputkivikaisia busseja on muillakin liikennöitsijöillä. Eikä nuo pakoputkiongelmat ole ihan uusia: Ainakin 1990 -luvun alussa eräs vihreillä busseilla Espoon suunnassa ajellut liikennöitsijä säesti Kampin linja-autoaseman elämää pakoputkivikaisilla autoillaan.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Jotain kertoo sekin, että muutama viikko sitten Åbergin Linja hälytettiin ajamaan e22 ja e52 ruuhkaan kun muuten olisi jäänyt ajamati kokonaan. Hyvin tuo ÅL voisi ajaa alihankintana kun niilläkin se Lahti 400:nen seisoo lähes koko päivän.

----------


## vko

> Jotain kertoo sekin, että muutama viikko sitten Åbergin Linja hälytettiin ajamaan e22 ja e52 ruuhkaan kun muuten olisi jäänyt ajamati kokonaan.


Hälyttämisellä tarkoitetaan yleensä hyvinkin pikaista tarvetta. Kyseinen vuoro oli sovittu edellisenä päivänä, joten en menisi kutsumaan sitä millään muotoa hälyttämiseksi. Ja mistähän Aleksi mahtaa tietää, että kyseinen vuoro olisi jäänyt ajamatta, ellei ÅL sitä olisi ajanut?

Jospa edelleen kirjoitettaisiin vain niistä asioista mistä oikeasti tiedetään, eikä kylvettäisi julkisella foorumilla kaiken maailman puppua.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Hälyttämisellä tarkoitetaan yleensä hyvinkin pikaista tarvetta. Kyseinen vuoro oli sovittu edellisenä päivänä, joten en menisi kutsumaan sitä millään muotoa hälyttämiseksi. Ja mistähän Aleksi mahtaa tietää, että kyseinen vuoro olisi jäänyt ajamatta, ellei ÅL sitä olisi ajanut?
> 
> Jospa edelleen kirjoitettaisiin vain niistä asioista mistä oikeasti tiedetään, eikä kylvettäisi julkisella foorumilla kaiken maailman puppua.


No kyllä jokainen yhtään HelBin tilannetta tajuava tajuaa, että ei ne ihan huvikseen soittele toisia liikennöitsijöitä paikkamaan. Kyllä silloin taidetaan olla niin sanotusti vähän liemessä. Jos homma hoituisi kunnolla, niin kyllä siellä HelBi olisi sitä ajanut ihan normaalisti. 

Ja jos homma todella toimisi, niin ei eilen aamulla olisi jäänyt 20 vuoroa ajamatta. Oli vika sitten kuljettajapulassa tai kalustossa, se on sivuseikka. Tällä kertaa se oli kalustossa kuitenkin. Toivottavasti uusi varikko antaa sitten autoille paremman "yösijan".

----------


## tkp

> Vai johtuisiko vikojen suuri määrä siitä, että nykyinen kalusto ei ole yhtä toimintavarmaa kuin esimerkiksi 1980 -luvulla hankittu kalusto? HKL:n 1980 -luvulla hankkimia Volvo B10M- sekä Scania N112CLB -alustoja on kehuttu varmatoimisiksi vai kultaako aika vain muistot?



Aikanaan kun asuin Vuosaaressa ja kuljettiin bussilla Itäkeskukseen, niin enpä nyt muista että montaakaan kerran olisi B10M hajonnut alta. Muutenkin kun ajattelee kaluston tasoa HKL->HKL-BLi->Helb, niin alaspäin on tultu kuin lehmän häntä. Aikaisemmin HKL:n autot oli haluttuja autoja käytettynä koska ne huollettiin säännöllisesti ja olivat siistejä. Nykyään ne taida olla enää kumpaakaan...

----------


## kemkim

> Aikanaan kun asuin Vuosaaressa ja kuljettiin bussilla Itäkeskukseen, niin enpä nyt muista että montaakaan kerran olisi B10M hajonnut alta.


Sen sijaan matkustusmukavuus näissä HKL-bussiliikenteen vanhoissa askeettisesti sisustetuissa Wiimoissa kuppipenkkeineen ei ollut paras mahdollinen. Meteli oli valtava ja kaikki töyssyt tuntuivat puutteellisen jousituksen takia. Olen iloinen, että vanhat rämisevät bussit on heivattu mäkeen. Matkustusmukavuus ei ole toisaalta parantunut sitten 1990-luvun alun, nimittäin City L -malli ja vanha Säffle vastavat minusta matkustusmukavuudeltaan uusia Lahti Scaloja. Ja kyllä ne vanhatkin mallit hajoilivat, ainakin Liikenne Oy:llä oli näitä Mersuja, niin niissä oli välillä paineilmasysteemit hajalla. 

Jotenkin silti tuntuu, että tähän Kurviinkin jos joku bussi hajoaa, niin HelBin bussihan se on. Niitä (pääasiassa Ikaruksia) näkyy monta kertaa kuukaudessakin hajonneena tähän pysäkille hätävilkut päällä. Liikenne on tukossa ja kuljettajat kävelevät levottomina ohjaamosta peräosaan ja takaisin odottaen, jos joku vastaisi puheluun varikolla tai muualla. Hankalia tilanteita, matkustajat joudutaan heittämään pihalle ja matka keskeytyy, kun vikoja ei ole korjattu ajoissa, vaan esimies käskenyt jatkamaan matkaa vikavalon piipittäessä.

----------


## tkp

> Sen sijaan matkustusmukavuus näissä HKL-bussiliikenteen vanhoissa askeettisesti sisustetuissa Wiimoissa kuppipenkkeineen ei ollut paras mahdollinen. Meteli oli valtava ja kaikki töyssyt tuntuivat puutteellisen jousituksen takia..



Yritätkö sanoa että B10M:n jousitus on jotenkin puutteellinen? Kun yleisesti on tunnettu että ko. alustassa on melkeinpä paras jousitus mitä busseissa on koskaan ollutkaan. Ja jos haluaa meteliä hakea, niin kannattaa hakeutua vaikka -94 mallisen N113/City-L:n takapenkille...

----------


## kuukanko

> Vai johtuisiko vikojen suuri määrä siitä, että nykyinen kalusto ei ole yhtä toimintavarmaa kuin esimerkiksi 1980 -luvulla hankittu kalusto?


Kummasti vaan muut liikennöitsijät pärjäävät kalustonsa kanssa. Jos HelBillä ja sen edeltäjillä on ostettu huonosti kunnossa pysyvää kalustoa, niin ei auta kuin ottaa lusikka kauniiseen käteen ja vahvistaa korjaamotoimintaa niin, että autot saadaan pidettyä radalla.

----------


## a__m

> Hälyttämisellä tarkoitetaan yleensä hyvinkin pikaista tarvetta. Kyseinen vuoro oli sovittu edellisenä päivänä, joten en menisi kutsumaan sitä millään muotoa hälyttämiseksi. Ja mistähän Aleksi mahtaa tietää, että kyseinen vuoro olisi jäänyt ajamatta, ellei ÅL sitä olisi ajanut?
> 
> Jospa edelleen kirjoitettaisiin vain niistä asioista mistä oikeasti tiedetään, eikä kylvettäisi julkisella foorumilla kaiken maailman puppua.


Keskusteltiinpa terminologisella tasolla sitten "pikaisesta tarpeesta" tai "hälyttämisestä" (hälytystyön merkityksenhän varmasti toki ymmärrämme, se taas on asia erikseen), riittää kyllä alihankkijoilla töitä HELBin tilanteen rauhoittamisessa. Tammelund saa 28.01. alkaen linjalta 67 toisenkin kokopäivävuoron (huom kuukanko, päivitys automäärälistaan!) sekä yhden aamu- ja iltapäiväruuhkan ajettavakseen. Lisäksi yhtiön koko kalusto vara-autoineen on nyt kroonisesti paikkaamassa milloin milläkin linjalla ajamattomaksi muuten jääviä lähtöjä.

Ja tästä asiasta jopa oikeasti tiedän, enkä itsekään syyllisty julkisella foorumilla missään tapauksessa "kaiken maailman pupun kylvämiseen". HELBin tilanne on surullinen, senhän kaikki ymmärrämme.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Lisäksi yhtiön koko kalusto vara-autoineen on nyt kroonisesti paikkaamassa milloin milläkin linjalla ajamattomaksi muuten jääviä lähtöjä.


HelBin kannalta melkein säälittävää ja noloa. Millaista imagokuvaa se antaa yhtiöstä.. Sitten Tammelundi paikkaa sen minkä pystyy ja kerkiää. Sitten ollaankin liemessä lisää jos Tammelundilla alkaisi autot hajoamaan.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Sen sijaan matkustusmukavuus näissä HKL-bussiliikenteen vanhoissa askeettisesti sisustetuissa Wiimoissa kuppipenkkeineen ei ollut paras mahdollinen. Meteli oli valtava ja kaikki töyssyt tuntuivat puutteellisen jousituksen takia.


Jaa, mister kemkim ei ole tainnut ikinä ehtiä matkustamaan vanhalla kunnon etumoottoribussilla! Etusillallahan niissä ääntä riitti.
Volvo-mahureissahan ei ääntä ole missään päin autoa liikaa, nykyajan takatuupparit ovat monesti vanhemmiten takaa hyvinkin meluisia. Sitäpaitsi ei vanha hyvä luja Wiiman kori nykyisiin autoihin verrattuna rämissyt yhtään!
Untakin taitaa kemkim nyt nähdä, ei ne Ikarukset jää hätävilkut päällä tielle yhtään useammin kuin muutkaan. Jos joku lakkaa kulkemasta, niin se on kaasu-Säffle-daami!

----------


## kemkim

> Jos joku lakkaa kulkemasta, niin se on kaasu-Säffle-daami!


Kyllä kyllä, nehän vasta hajoavatkin. Ikävän usein silti on tähän kotipysäkille hajonnut busseja, monta kertaa kuukaudessa. Liikennekin on kyllä tiheää, että kyllä niitä ehtii hajoillakin. HelBiä ne kaikki ovat olleet, ei ole muiden firmojen autoja hajonnut. Kaikki ovat muistaakseni olleet aivan tietynnäköisiä, pitääpä tarkistaa lauri.1g.fi-sivustolta... Scania L94 UB / Ikarus E94. Tuo malli siis kyseessä. Voihan se toki olla sattumaakin, että juuri nämä ovat rikkoutuneet. Ovatko nämä niitä, joissa lattiat ovat pahvia ja jalka menee läpi, kun lattiavaneri on kastunut?




> Noista kalusto-ongelmista, onko keskipäivän h65a/h66a poistettu/hajonnut kaikki siniset (HelBi) kun nyt tuntuu että aina näkyy vain vanhoja STA Ikaruksia, etenkin eilen kuului kilometrin päästä kun kone oli kuin joku helvetinkone...


Niitä uusia Volvoja, olisiko 8700 vai mikä, on näkynyt välillä. Muistan ainakin sen yhden, jossa on kissanruokamainoksia ulkona ja sisällä. Sen lisäksi on ollut STA:n telimallisia City L:iä. Ikaruksia on harvemmin näkynyt, onneksi. Kumma kun niitä Ikaruksia ei voida myydä Venäjälle ja ostaa Ruotsista laadukkaampaa käytettyä kalustoa tilalle. Ne Linjebussin Tanskasta tuomat bussit olivat itse asiassa ihan hyviä busseja upouusiin Ikaruksiin verrattuna.

----------


## salama

Tuli noista jousituksista mieleen ne ensinmäiset matalattiabussit joita taidettiin h69:llä ajaa vanhan liikennöitsijän toimesta... Takapenkillä ei pystynyt istumaan penkillä kiinni kun moottori tärisi niin paljon että alkoi päähän sattua joten piti istua etukennossa, jos nyt ei ihan kyykyssä...

Noista kalusto-ongelmista, onko keskipäivän h65a/h66a poistettu/hajonnut kaikki siniset (HelBi) kun nyt tuntuu että aina näkyy vain vanhoja STA Ikaruksia, etenkin eilen kuului kilometrin päästä kun kone oli kuin joku helvetinkone... Ja yhden kerran ihmettyi kun oli vanha telitön nysä 66a:lla ja ruuhka-aika läheni, oli varmaan täyttä...

----------


## Zambo

> No kyllä jokainen yhtään HelBin tilannetta tajuava tajuaa, että ei ne ihan huvikseen soittele toisia liikennöitsijöitä paikkamaan. Kyllä silloin taidetaan olla niin sanotusti vähän liemessä. Jos homma hoituisi kunnolla, niin kyllä siellä HelBi olisi sitä ajanut ihan normaalisti.


Olisiko vain merkki, että liikennöitsijöiden välillä yhteistyö toimii? Pienellä "säätämisellä" voi ratkaista monta isompaa ongelmaa. Ongelmia eli pientä työnjohdon päänvaivaa on kaikilla yrityksillä päivittäin. Siitäkin huolimatta, että työntekijöitä olisi jono ovella ja vapaata kalustoa piha täynnä. 

Sekään ei vielä kerro totuutta, että kenen autolla vuoroa ajetaan. Auto voi olla lainassa ilman kujettajaa tai kuljettaja ilman autoa (,ja aivan mistä tahansa firmasta ja minne tahansa.)

----------


## Ajomestari

Kyllä on maailma muuttunut niistä ajoista kun hkl:n bussit ajoivat. Autot pidettiin hyvässä kunnossa jopa palanut sisävalon loisteputki tai palanut ajovalo käytiin linjalla vaihtamassa. Töissä viihdyttiin hyvin, monelle hkl on ollut ainoa talo missä on oltu töissä. Hkl:n sininen bussi oli brändi siinä missä nokia tai fazerin suklaa. Maaseudulla aivan pohjoista myöten oli toive että pääsisi ajamaan joskus sitä sinistä bussia työkseen :Smile:  
Mutta hkl:n ja Sta:n ajoista on vain vähän hyvää jäljellä, ainoastaan huonoon kuntoon päässeet bussit. Millään ei ole mitään väliä, onneksi kuljettajien yhteishenki on vielä kunnossa. 
Jos joku alkaa haukkumaan b10m alustaa, voipi mennä samalla haukkumaan sen åbergin linjan lahti 400:sen kun sattuu olemaan b10m alustalla. Itsekkin pidän juuri tuosta b10m alustasta. Mieleen painuvimpia muistoja oli kun sai ajella nivelellä linjoja H20,H39,H42,H65A,ja H66A. Ottaisin itsekkin mieluiten tuollaisen nivelen jotain ikarus teliä ennemmin :Laughing:  
Kysymys kuuluu? Kauanko helsingin kaupunki katsoo Helbin koheltelua läpi sormien? Ehkä joku ostaa koko roskan pois (jos on jotain rahan arvoista).

----------


## SD202

> Kummasti vaan muut liikennöitsijät pärjäävät kalustonsa kanssa. Jos HelBillä ja sen edeltäjillä on ostettu huonosti kunnossa pysyvää kalustoa, niin ei auta kuin ottaa lusikka kauniiseen käteen ja vahvistaa korjaamotoimintaa niin, että autot saadaan pidettyä radalla.


No joo, hajoavat ne bussit HelBillä ehkä tiheämmin kuin muilla. Muut liikennöitsijät ovat ostaneet omassa käytössään hyväksi havaitsemaansa bussimallia, kun taas HKL Bussiliikenne/HelB on ollut kalustohankinnoissaan kokeilevampi. Joskus valitettavan huonolla lopputuloksella.

Myönnän kyllä, että esimerkiksi HelBin ja Pohjolan Liikenteen kaluston siisteydessä ja kunnossa on valitettavasti aivan liian suuri ero. Eikä voi oikein vedota Pohjolan Liikenteen kaluston pienempään keski-ikään, sillä suht' koht' samanikäiset bussit ovat aivan eri kunnossa riippuen siitä, onko valkoisessa kyljessä lila sirppi/kaari vai onko bussin yleisilme sininen.

----------


## kemkim

> HKL Bussiliikenne/HelB on ollut kalustohankinnoissaan kokeilevampi.


Kokeileminenhan on loistava asia sinänsä, ilman kokeiluja polkisimme paikallaan. Vaikka jossain tilanteessa vaikuttaisi järjettömältä hankkia jotain tiettyä bussimallia, niin tulevaisuudessa siitä hankitusta kokemuksesta voi olla yllättävää etua ja yksityiset liikennöitsjiät voivat seurata perässä, kun joku muu on tehnyt testaustyön valmiiksi. Jos vaan viitsittäisiin tämän lisäksi kokeilla niiden kokeilubussien toimivuus, ettei tule aamuisin yllätyksiä  :Smile:

----------


## Miska

> No joo, hajoavat ne bussit HelBillä ehkä tiheämmin kuin muilla. Muut liikennöitsijät ovat ostaneet omassa käytössään hyväksi havaitsemaansa bussimallia, kun taas HKL Bussiliikenne/HelB on ollut kalustohankinnoissaan kokeilevampi. Joskus valitettavan huonolla lopputuloksella.


Ja ikävä kyllä HelB:llä myös ne muiden liikennöitsijöiden hyviksi havaitsemat perusbussit ovat raatokunnossa, esimerkkinä vaikkapa 98-malliset Volvo B10BLE / Carrus City L -telibussit. 01-malliset sisaret sentään taitavat olla ihan siedettävässä kunnossa, mutta niillä onkin ajeltu lähinnä ruuhkavuoroja koko ikänsä.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Tuli noista jousituksista mieleen ne ensinmäiset matalattiabussit joita taidettiin h69:llä ajaa vanhan liikennöitsijän toimesta... Takapenkillä ei pystynyt istumaan penkillä kiinni kun moottori tärisi niin paljon että alkoi päähän sattua joten piti istua etukennossa, jos nyt ei ihan kyykyssä...


Taisivat olla liikennöitsijän kannalta hyviä autoja, kun kaikki nuo Metsälän Linjan matalalattiat pääsivät vielä erittäin hyvään käyttöön mm. Vainiolla Salossa ja Reissu-Ruodilla Lahdessa.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> No joo, hajoavat ne bussit HelBillä ehkä tiheämmin kuin muilla. Muut liikennöitsijät ovat ostaneet omassa käytössään hyväksi havaitsemaansa bussimallia, kun taas HKL Bussiliikenne/HelB on ollut kalustohankinnoissaan kokeilevampi. Joskus valitettavan huonolla lopputuloksella.


HelBillä ei tunnuta harrastettavan ainakaan näkyvästi autojen kunnon tarkkailua muuten kuin kuljettajien tekemien vikailmoitusten perusteella. Valitettavasti moni ei tee vikailmoitusta, kun "ei siitä lapusta välitetä eikä autoa korjata". Minä rustaan mielelläni vikailmoituksia. Jos on vähänkin huonompi päivä, pienimmätkin puutteet noteeraan! Tänään jouduin tekemään romuläjä 9539:stä kaksi täyttä vikalappua, yksi ei olisi riittänyt mitenkään!  :Sad:

----------


## trumanb

Tiedä sitten, johtuuko kaluston huonoudesta vai välinpitämättömästä korjaamotoiminnasta, mutta ikävä oli tänään kuunnella niinkin uuden bussin kuin HelB #810 takaoven korvia raastavaa narinaa.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Tiedä sitten, johtuuko kaluston huonoudesta vai välinpitämättömästä korjaamotoiminnasta, mutta ikävä oli tänään kuunnella niinkin uuden bussin kuin HelB #810 takaoven korvia raastavaa narinaa.


Tuossa tapauksessa taitaa olla kyse uuden auton lastentaudista eli keskusrasvarista ei tule rasvaa takaoven liikkuviin osiin. Pitäisi laittaa takuukorjaukseen Volvolle.

----------


## Tonttu18

> Tuossa tapauksessa taitaa olla kyse uuden auton lastentaudista eli keskusrasvarista ei tule rasvaa takaoven liikkuviin osiin. Pitäisi laittaa takuukorjaukseen Volvolle.


Myös Helb 610:llä on sama vika molemmissa oveissa :Icon Frown:

----------


## Ajomestari

> Myös Helb 610:llä on sama vika molemmissa oveissa


Jos en väärin muista, niin ajoin tuolla autolla H45 linjaa. Silloin autolla oli ajettu muutama tuhat kilometriä. Takaovi löi siinä samanlailla ´silmille´ kuin koskelan autossa 614 ja 419

----------


## Rattivaunu

HS:n uutisen (julkaistu 24.5.2008) mukaan HelB:n ongelmat eivät ole vielä ohi...

----------


## Aleksi.K

Tuo Helbin tilanne on aika paha kieltämättä. Yhtiö tekee tappiota kun ei tule kilpailutusvoittoja, toisaalta samalla on niin paha kuljettajapula ettei meinata pystyä edes nykyisiä linjoja hoitamaan. Eli toisaalta pitäisi saada voittoja, mutta niitä voittoja ei pystytä hoitamaan koska ei ole henkilöstöä. Saapi nähdä, että onko nykyinen tahti konkurssin alkua. Kovin kauaa tilanne ei voi tälläisenä jatkua..

----------


## Oxfot

Olipahan yllättävän isoja tappiolukuja. En oikein tiedä, miten noihin tulisi suhtautua. Onkohan uuden toimitusjohtajan alta putsattu pöytä ja siirretty vanhan tj:n kontolle kaikki mahdolliset kustannuserät. Kovin kauan tällaisia tappiolukemia ei mikään "oikea" yritys kestä.

Myös noi Saurin kommentit olivat surkuhupaista luettavaa. Esimerkiksi puheet toimialan huonosta kannattavuudesta ei kestä tarkempaa tarkastelua. HelB (STA+HKL) on ollut pääkaupunkiseudulla keskeisin toimija kilpailutuksen alusta lähtien. HelB on ollut määrittelemässä alan hintatasoa, kaluston laatua ja palvelutasoa markkinajohtajan asemassa. Eli yritys on itse ollut kenties merkittävin toimintaympäristön toiminnallinen ulottuvuus!  :Mad:

----------


## kuukanko

Saurilla täytyy olla kova halu olla puuttumatta HelBin ongelmiin, kun kommentit ovat tuollaisia. Tilanteen ikävä puoli on, että lasku jää Helsingin veronmaksajien maksettavaksi.

HelBin toiminnassa on nyt hälyttävää tappioiden jatkuva syveneminen, vaikka reaalinen hintataso nousee joka kilpailussa. Vika ei siis selvästikään ole hintatasossa vaan yrityksen omassa toiminnassa. Toivottavasti uusi toimitusjohtaja saa homman kuntoon.

----------


## aki

Eilen ylen aikaisen uutiset kertoi helbin talousahdingosta sekä ensi syksynä uhkaavasta kuljettajapulasta jonka takia kaikkia vuoroja ei välttämättä saada ajettua (tämähän ei ole enää mitään uutta) Tämän aamun hesari otti myös kantaa helbin ongelmiin ja tiesi myös kertoa että veolia olisi pikkuhiljaa vetäytymässä kokonaan YTV-alueen liikenteestä koska liikenne ei tuota voittoa. Merkkejähän tästä jo on sillä elokuussa veolia menettää useita seutu ja espoon sisäisiä linjoja ja vuodenvaihteessa se ei ole enää mukana helsingin sisäisessä liikenteessä hävittyään linjat 51,52 ja 52A.

----------


## kemkim

> Tämän aamun hesari otti myös kantaa helbin ongelmiin ja tiesi myös kertoa että veolia olisi pikkuhiljaa vetäytymässä kokonaan YTV-alueen liikenteestä koska liikenne ei tuota voittoa.


Tämä on aika yllättävä siirto, kun ollaan oltu jo kauan mukana touhussa. Jos HelBiä ei olisi ja Veolia vetäytyisi, niin Concordia saisi määräävän markkina-aseman YTV-liikenteessä. Tosin kilpailijoita varmaankin tulisi lisää, jos voitot sillä alkaisivat nousta liian suuriksi. Tällä kilpailua lisäävällä elementillähän poliitikot perustelevat rahan syytämistä HelBiin vuodesta toiseen.

----------


## Antero Alku

Minusta ei ole oikein moittia vain HelBiä, koska varsinainen ongelma on markkinaosuuskilpailu, johon kansainvälisillä konserneilla on ollut halua ja varaa monen vuoden ajan. Kun hintataso tämän vuoksi on alle tuotantokustannusten, HelB ei voi tehdä edes nollatulosta, olisi se sitten hyvin tai huonosti hoidettu yhtiö.

Jos ajatellaan kokonaisuuttaa, yhteiskunnan kustannukset seudun bussiliikenteestä ovat yksityisten yritysten veloittama liikenteen hinta + oman bussifirman veloittama liikenteen hinta + oman bussifirman tappioiden hinta. Kun todelliset tuotantokustannukset ovat tappiollinen liikenteen hinta + tappiot, yhteiskunnalle on nykyinen tilanne edullisempi kuin tuotantokustannukset kattava hintataso. Yksityisten firmojen tappiothan eivät tule yhteiskunnan maksettavaksi.

Yksityiset voivat periaatteessa haastaa HelBin tässä tilanteessa vaikka markkinaoikeuteen syyttäen sitä tarkoituksellisesta hintatason vääristämisestä. Sillä HelBin omistajan näkökulmasta on edullista tehdä alihintaisia tarjouksia, jotka pakottavat yksityisetkin tappiohinnoitteluun. Mutta tämä kanne tuskin menestyisi, koska järjestetty kilpailutus on hoidettu asiallisesti eivätkä yksityiset voi osoittaa, että he eivät itse tarjoaisi ja olisi tarjonneet samalla hintatasolla kuin HelB. Markkinataloudessa ei ole kielletty tekemästä tappiollisia tarjouksia, joten sellaisten teko tarjouskilpailuun muiden tarjouksien hintatasoa tietämättä on täysin laillista ja osa normaalia liiketoiminnan kilpailua. Siinä vain mitataan sitä, kenen rahkeet hintakilpailua kestävät.

YTV:n sisällä on toki todettava, että HelBin tappiollinen toiminta ja seudun hintatason alhaisuus ovat Espoolle ja Vantaalle pelkästään hyöty, Helsingille myös haitta. Helsinkihän maksaa nyt HelBin seutuliikenteen tappiot Espoon ja Vantaan eduksi. Mutta saattaa olla niin, että se on Helsingille edullisempaa kuin siirtyminen kustannuksia vastaavaan hinnoitteluun yksityisiltä ostetussa liikenteessä.

Antero

----------


## Oxfot

> Minusta ei ole oikein moittia vain HelBiä, koska varsinainen ongelma on markkinaosuuskilpailu, johon kansainvälisillä konserneilla on ollut halua ja varaa monen vuoden ajan. Kun hintataso tämän vuoksi on alle tuotantokustannusten, HelB ei voi tehdä edes nollatulosta, olisi se sitten hyvin tai huonosti hoidettu yhtiö.


HelBiä tulee kritisoida siinä missä muitakin tappiollisia linja-autoyhtiöitä. Kyllähän tuo markkinaosuuskilpailu toimiii terveellä pohjalla monilla muilla palvelu- ja tuotantosektoreilla. 

Täytyy muistaa, että HelB on markkinajohtaja pääkaupunkiseudun linja-autoliikenteessä. Se on myös Suomen suurin linja-autoyritys. Ei se voi heittäytyä median edessä uhriksi ja syyttää vaikeaa toimintaympäristöä kun yrityksen tilinpäätös näyttää jälleen punaista. Se on itse keskeinen osa tuota toimintaympäristöä.

Minun mielestäni alan suurin ongelma on ollut huonot johtajat. Nämä kun ovat liian kauan jahdanneet markkinaosuuksia kannattavuuden kustannuksella. Toivottavasti nyt on tullut raja vastaan ja linja-autoyhtiöiden omistajat pistävät lainahanat kiinni!

----------


## tkp

> Minusta ei ole oikein moittia vain HelBiä, koska varsinainen ongelma on markkinaosuuskilpailu, johon kansainvälisillä konserneilla on ollut halua ja varaa monen vuoden ajan. Kun hintataso tämän vuoksi on alle tuotantokustannusten, HelB ei voi tehdä edes nollatulosta, olisi se sitten hyvin tai huonosti hoidettu yhtiö.



Jos muistellaan esimerkiksi seutuliikenteen kilpailun alkua, niin yksi toimija, STA teki tarkoituksella tappiollisia tarjouksia, ja tappiot peitettiin hyvätuloisella sopimusliikenteellä. Sitten kun sopimusliikenne loppui, oltiinkin käytännössä tyhjän päällä kun hintataso kilpailussa ei noussutkaan odotetulla tavalla. Eli aivan samalla tavalla myös kaupungin omistama firma on ollut mukana tekemässä nykyistä ahdinkoa. Ja onhan nuo yksityisetkin olleet samalla tavalla ongelmissa. Concordia oli enemmän kuin lähellä konkurssia, mutta uudet omistajat saivat firman pyörimään. Yksityisen yrityksen ongelmista ei vain kohista mediassa samaan tapaan kun kaupungin omistaman.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kun hintataso tämän vuoksi on alle tuotantokustannusten, HelB ei voi tehdä edes nollatulosta, olisi se sitten hyvin tai huonosti hoidettu yhtiö.


Kuten tässä viestiketjussa on aiemminkin todettu, HelBin talousongelmat eivät johdu pääkaupunkiseudun yleisestä hintatasosta. HelBin tulos heikkenee, vaikka hintataso nousee. Ja tällä hintatasolla Concordia kuitenkin pystyy tekemään voittoa, joka osoittaa, että hyvin hoidetuille yhtiöille hintataso ei ole ongelma. HelB taitaa olla nyt ainoa pääkaupunkiseudun iso liikennöitsijä, joka on viime vuosina hamunnut markkinaosuuksia tappiotarjouksilla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja tällä hintatasolla Concordia kuitenkin pystyy tekemään voittoa, joka osoittaa, että hyvin hoidetuille yhtiöille hintataso ei ole ongelma. HelB taitaa olla nyt ainoa pääkaupunkiseudun iso liikennöitsijä, joka on viime vuosina hamunnut markkinaosuuksia tappiotarjouksilla.


En ole seurannut firmojen tuloksia, mutta olen kuullut jatkuvaa valitusta siitä, että ala tekee täällä tappiota. Sen vuoksi HKL nosti Matinkylän metron kannattavuuslaskelmassakin bussiliikenteen kustannuksia 10 % tilastoarvoista kuvaamaan todellista hintatasoa - tosin myös vähentämään samalla metron tappiollisuutta.

Kysynkin siksi, tekeekö ala tappiota vai ei? Ja onko tuo 10 %:n heitto metron hyväksi sitten oikein vai väärin?

Vertauksena Turkuun ostosopimusten hintataso on täällä suunnilleen sama. Erot ovat prosentteja, ei niin paljon kuin pitäisi olla, jos kyse olisi tosiaan siitä, että täällä mennään tappiolla ja siellä terveellä liiketoiminnan katerakenteella. Nafta ja bussit maksavat Turussa saman kuin täällä, kuljettajien palkkatasossa voi olla eroja.

Entä mikä on selitys HelBin busseille, jotka ovat Finavian liikenteessä lentokentällä terminaalin ja lentokoneiden välillä? Onko HelB voittanut sieltä liikennettä?

Antero

----------


## JT

> Entä mikä on selitys HelBin busseille, jotka ovat Finavian liikenteessä lentokentällä terminaalin ja lentokoneiden välillä? Onko HelB voittanut sieltä liikennettä?


Eivät ne ole enää HelB:n busseja. Ne olivat HelB:llä reilun vuoden verran, koska HelB:n vuosien 2006/2007 taitteeseen tilaamia Scaloja ei pystytty luovuttamaan vielä Euro 5 -päästönormien mukaisilla busseilla, jolloin niiden tilalle lainattiin Euro 4 -luokassa olevia autoja. 

Nyt lähes kaikki näistä vuoden 2007 Euro 4 -erästä on palautettu Scan-Autolle ja edelleen uusille omistajille ja Helsinki-Vantaalla toimiva AirPro hankki Scan-Autolta näitä Scaloja kolmen kappaleen verran. 

Nykyään trendinä näyttää olevan, ettei käytettynä hankittuja busseja kovin moni firma maalaa omiin väreihinsä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Nykyään trendinä näyttää olevan, ettei käytettynä hankittuja busseja kovin moni firma maalaa omiin väreihinsä.


Toisaalta ei ehkä kannattakkaan, jos ne joutavat vuoden päästä jo poistoriviin. Vaikka olisihan se aika lystikästä nähdä vanha Tanskandogi uusissa kiiltävissä Concordian teipeissä..  :Smile:  

HelBin ongelmat kyllä eivät ainakaan tästä vähene. Kun ylityötunnit tulevat tältä vuodelta täyteen niin HelB on aika lailla "kusessa" omien linjojen kanssa kun ei ole kuljettajia millä niitä ajaa. Siksi ihmettelen, että miksi osallistutaan kilpailuihin kun tiedetään esimerkiksi kuljettajapula. Kaikki ongelmat eivät ratkea vaikka Helsingin kaupunki pumppaisi siihen kaikki verotulonsa. Taitaa olla myös se että HelB ei oikeen työnantajana houkuta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kysynkin siksi, tekeekö ala tappiota vai ei?


Kokonaisuutena tekee pääkaupunkiseudulla, mutta se johtuu suurelta osin juuri HelBin huonosta tuloksesta. Kaikkien liikennöitsijöiden tulosta pääkaupunkiseudun liikenteestä ei voi erotella, koska firmoilla on muutakin liikennettä, mutta voisin hatusta vetämällä sanoa arvion, että kaikkien muiden kuin HelBin yhteenlaskettu tulos pääkaupunkiseudulta on lähellä nollaa.




> Ja onko tuo 10 %:n heitto metron hyväksi sitten oikein vai väärin?


Bussiliikenteen kustannustaso on jo tämän vuoden aikana noussut lähes sen 10%.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eivät ne ole enää HelB:n busseja.


Eli kärsikö tässä tapauksessa kalustontoimittaja, joka oli myyntihetkellä sitoutunut ostamaan autot takaisin vuoden päästä eli kyseessä oli pikemminkin leasing kuin ostosopimus?

Ei kai homma mennyt niin että HelB osti busseja täydellä hinnalla ja myi vuoden päästä käytettynä pois?

Eivät muuten sovi kovin hyvin sinne lentokentälle, kun ovat sisältä täynnä penkkejä. YTV:n hinnastotkin on vielä seinillä  :Smile:

----------


## vristo

> Eli kärsikö tässä tapauksessa kalustontoimittaja, joka oli myyntihetkellä sitoutunut ostamaan autot takaisin vuoden päästä eli kyseessä oli pikemminkin leasing kuin ostosopimus?
> 
> Ei kai homma mennyt niin että HelB osti busseja täydellä hinnalla ja myi vuoden päästä käytettynä pois?
> 
> Eivät muuten sovi kovin hyvin sinne lentokentälle, kun ovat sisältä täynnä penkkejä. YTV:n hinnastotkin on vielä seinillä


Nykyään bussiyhtiöt pääsääntöisesti hankkivat bussinsa leasing-sopimuksella. Niiden omistajan on jokin rahoitusyhtiö ja haltijana ko. bussiyhtiö. Siten niistä on helpompaa hankkiutua eroonkin kilpailutappion tullessa. Tämä Scania-tapaushan ei koskenut vain Helbiä vaan myöskin Veoliaa ja taisi mennä kokonaan Scan-Auton piikkiin, kun eivät pystyneet sovittuja autoja. Eli lainattiin Euro IV-Scaloja, niinkuin JT:kin tuossa totesi.

----------


## tkp

> Siksi ihmettelen, että miksi osallistutaan kilpailuihin kun tiedetään esimerkiksi kuljettajapula.



Pakkohan yrityksen on osallistua kilpailuihin (ja toivoa ihmettä että saisivat jostain kuljettajia ajamaan), muutenhan helb saisi parin vuoden kuluttua laittaa lapun luukulle, kun nykyiset sopimukset päättyvät.

----------


## SD202

> Nykyään trendinä näyttää olevan, ettei käytettynä hankittuja busseja kovin moni firma maalaa omiin väreihinsä.


Heh, joskus noista käytettyinä muualta hankituista busseista tulee uudella omistajallaan huomattavasti pitkäikäisempiä kuin yrityksessä, johon ne on alun perin hankittu. Juuri tässä ketjussa mainitut Tanskandoggit ovat hyvä esimerkki: alun perin vuosina 1993-1994 ne toimitettiin Tanskaan Linjebus A/S:lle, josta ne siirrettiin liikenteen vähennyttyä Suomeen Linjebussin käyttöön kesällä 1998. Suurin osa noista Kööpenhaminan kokokeltaisistakin Tanskandoggeista on edelleenkin 10 vuotta myöhemmin liikenteessä Pääkaupunkiseudulla Linjebussilla...ei kun Connexilla...ei kun siis Veolialla.

----------


## ARTAI

> "Ydinongelma on koko toimialan huono kannattavuus. Kilpailutus on vetänyt kaikki toimijat ahtaalle", apulaiskaupunginjohtaja Pekka sauri (vihr) sanoo.
> "Kuljettajia on yritetty rekrytoida koukkupäisellä kepillä", Sauri kuvailee.


Concordia teki viime vuodelta 2007 voittoa 600 tuhatta euroa.

Kun keppi ei enää auta, niin Helb voisi kokeilla porkkanalla toteutuksen ollessa samapalkkaisuus, sillä saavathan Helsingin Bussiliikenne oy:n kuljettajat lähes kautta linjan noin 2 euroa tunnille vähemmän kuin samaa työtä tekevät kollegat muissa yrityksissä pks:lla tämän tehdessä vuodessa työaikamuodosta riippuen 3500  5500 euron loven  kokonaisansioon.
Helbillä suuresta paikallisesta potentiaalista johtuen on  erinomaiset mahdollisuudet olla pks:n johtava linja-autoyritys. jotta tuohon asemaan päästäisiin, niin se edellyttää omistajalta panostusta palkkarakenteen yhdenmukaistamiseen samalle tasolle muiden toimijoiden kanssa.

Kun kaupunkiomistajan intressissä on ollut tien tasoittaminen mm. Concordialle Myllypuron varikkotilojen vuokrauksen muodossa hyvin edullisesti, niin lienee kohtuullista että vastaavalla tavalla kohdellaan omaa yritystäkin, ja alennetaan sen tilavuokria vastaamaan hinnoittelultaan Concordialle vuokratun tilan hintaa.

----------


## anticop

> Tanskandoggeista on edelleenkin 10 vuotta myöhemmin liikenteessä Pääkaupunkiseudulla Linjebussilla...ei kun Connexilla...ei kun siis Veolialla.


...ei kun Concordialla, hihihi
Niinpä

----------


## salama

> Tanskandoggeista on edelleenkin 10 vuotta myöhemmin liikenteessä Pääkaupunkiseudulla Linjebussilla...ei kun Connexilla...ei kun siis Veolialla.


tähän voisi kerrankin joku asioista päättävä tarttua, eilen puuttui kaikki roskikset (tarkistin asian kun alkoi vi*uttamaan tulikuuma bussi jossa kaikki luukut kiinni), takapenkin edessä oleve levy kokonaan joten olisi voinut istualtaan pudota ovisyvennykseen ja muutenkin oli penkit sellaisessa kunnossa että...

----------


## kemkim

> Kun kaupunkiomistajan intressissä on ollut tien tasoittaminen mm. Concordialle Myllypuron varikkotilojen vuokrauksen muodossa hyvin edullisesti


Lieneekö tarkoitus antaa kenttä vähitellen yksityisille kilpailijoille ja ajaa tappiollinen HelB alas. Vai kaupungin politiikka muuten vain tempoilevaa joukkoliikenneasioissa?

----------


## kuukanko

Kauppalehtikin uutisoi asiasta. Paperisessa lehdessä on myös joukkoliikennelautakunnan jäsen Pentti Hirvikankaan haastattelu, jossa Hirvikangas vaatii pelin viheltämistä poikki.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kauppalehtikin uutisoi asiasta.


Kauppalehden uutista ei pääse maksamatta tai tilaamatta lukemaan, mutta myös HS referoi uutisen.

----------


## ARTAI

*Tässä  tämä Kauppalehden juttu. Pituutensa takia ilman lainauspohjaa.

"Sininen bussi häiriköi seutuliikenteessä* 

 Helsingin Bussiliikenteen tappioputki jo yli 40 miljoonaa euroa  


Pääkaupunkiseudun  paikallisliikenteessä ajetaan Pohjoismaiden heikkokuntoisimmalla ja  epäsiisteimmillä busseilla. 
 Kaluston tasosta ja palveluista joudutaan tinkimään ja ajamattomien vuorojen  määrä kasvaa. Seutuliikennettä hoitavat bussiyhtiöt ovat toimineet vuosikausia  tappiolla, vaikka Concordia sai viime vuonna aikaan ensimmäisen positiivisen  tilinpäätöksen. 
 Tappioiden syynä on, että Helsingin kaupungin omistama Helsingin  Bussiliikenne (HB) polkee tarjoushintoja.
 Vuosina 2001-2007 Bussiliikenteen ja sen edeltäjän HKL-Bussiliikenteen tappio  on ollut kirjanpidon mukaan 26,9 miljoonaa euroa. Jos tulosta rasitetaan  kaupungin pääomalainan koroilla ja kaupungin hoitamilla lisäeläkemaksuilla,  tappiot kasvavat 41,7 miljoonaan euroon 
 Tappiotahti on kiihtynyt, ja tänä vuonna miinusta odotetaan syntyvän 6,4  miljoonaa euroa. Selvitystila on vältetty kikkailuilla ja kaupungin tuilla. 
*Kovaa peliä* 

 Bussiliikenteen siniset bussit hallitsevat Helsingin katukuvaa. Sillä on ensi  vuodenvaihteesta lähtien kolmen neljäsosan markkinaosuus Helsingin kaupungin  alueella. Lopun jakavat kansainvälinen Concordia ja VR-yhtymän Pohjolan  Liikenne. 
 Seutuliikenteessä Bussiliikenne on markkinajohtaja yli 41 prosentin  osuudella. Concordialla on liki 32, toisella kansainvälisellä bussifirmalla  Veolialla runsaat 16 ja Pohjolan Liikenteellä liki 7 prosenttia linjoista. 
 Helsingin kaupungin liikennelaitos ja YTV kilpailuttavat reittejä  tarjouskilpailuilla. Hinnat asettaa käytännössä Bussiliikenne. Tänä vuonna sen  tarjoushinnat ovat olleet 4-30 prosenttia kilpailijoita halvempia. 
 Bussiliikenteen reittien palvelutaso on todettu niin huonoksi, ettei yhtiö  ole saanut viiden vuoden sopimusajan jälkeen kahden vuoden optioita käyttöönsä.  Reitit on kilpailutettu uudelleen, mutta usein voittaja on ollut silti  Bussiliikenne. 
 Kilpailijoiden mukaan tarjoukset on tehty tarkoituksella tappiollisiksi.  Kaupungille tulee ilmeisesti halvemmaksi kattaa Bussiliikenteen tappiot kuin  antaa liikennöinti kilpailijoille. Tämä nostaisi bussilippujen hintoja ja  linjojen subventointia. 
*Muitakin keinoja* 

 Markkinajohtajan asemaa on pönkitetty muillakin tavoin.
 Kilpailevia tarjouksia on hylätty muun muassa siksi, ettei bussien  käytäväleveys yhdellä kohtaa täytä HKL:n vaatimuksia. EU:n säännöt eivät  tällaista rajoitetta tunne. 
HKL suosii edelleen Bussiliikenteen kaasubusseja vedoten vuosikymmenen  vanhaan ohjeeseen. Dieselbussit ovat käytännössä yhtä puhtaita. Kaasubusseja  kilpailijoiden ei kannata hankki, koska tankkauspaikka on Bussiliikenteen  varikolla Ruskeasuolla. 
 HB omistaa varikosta vain osan ja Helsingin kaupunki enemmistön. Kaupunki  maksoi 2006 varikon kunnostuksesta 26 miljoonaa euroa, kun kustannukset olivat  32 miljoonaa euroa. 
*Valitukset tuloksettomia* 

HKL:n toimista jätettiin valitus Kilpailuvirastolle jo vuonna 1998. Virasto  teki viime vuoden lopulla viimein päätöksen, joka oli kielteinen eli vapautti  HKL:n ja sen seuraajat. 
 Yhdeksän vuoden käsittelyaikaa on Kauppalehden tietojen mukaan ihmetelty  kansainvälisten bussikonsernien pääkonttoreita myöten.
 Helsingin Bussiliikenne aloitti 2005, kun HKL-Bussiliikenne ja STA  yhdistettiin. Kaupungin silloinen johto uskoi vahvasti synergiaetuihin ja  siihen, että kolmessa vuodessa yhtiö saadaan kannattavaksi. Tätä autettiin lähes  16 miljoonaan euron korottamalla pääomalainalla. HB:llä on poliittisesti  nimitetty hallitus, jota johtaa kokoomuksen Ilkka J Kari. 
 Toimitusjohtaja vaihdettiin viime huhtikuussa, kun Tero Anttilan sijalle  astui Juha Hakavuori. 

Veijo  Sahiluoma
veijo.sahiluoma@kauppalehti.fi
+358-10-665 101



Kun kilpailu  Helsingin bussiliikenteestä käynnistyi, hintasodan aloitti toinen  Helsingin
kaupungin  bussiyhtiöistä, STA.
Helsingin  kaupungin liikennelautakunnassa bussiliikenteen kehitystä on seurannut  32
vuotta  Hakaniemen Autokoulun toimitusjohtaja Pentti Hirvikangas, joka toimi  ensin
sitoutumattomana  ja myöhemmin Kokoomuksen kaupunginvaltuutettuna 197789.
 Muistan kuinka  STA pudotti hintoja kilpailun alussa noin 30 prosentilla. Se ei ollut
kovin harkittua,  Hirvikangas sanoo. Nykyistä  tilannetta Hirvikangas pitää suoranaisena skandaalina ja Helsingin  kaupungin
häpeänä.

 Helsingin  Bussiliikenteen palvelu on romahtanut. Valituksia tulee runsaasti ja  samaa tahtia kasvaa  ajamattomien bussivuorojen määrä. 
Kustannusrakenne on liian raskas  saneeraustenkin jälkeen ja siksi toiminta on jatkuvasti 24 miljoonaa euroa  tappiollista, 
Hirvikangas sanoo.

Hirvikangas  muistuttaa, että Helsingin kaupunki teki päätöksen, että kolmessa  vuodessa
20052007  Helsingin Bussiliikenteen olisi noustava nollatulokseen. Näin ei ole  tapahtunut.

 Kuinka kauan  kaupunki katsoo tällaista toimintaa ja paikallisen bussiliikenteen  kurjaa
tilannetta? Nyt  Bussiliikenteen tappioita subventoimalla Helsingin veronmaksajat  tukevat
YTV-alueella  muiden eli espoolaisten ja vantaalaisten bussimatkustamista,  Hirvikangas
sanoo."
HKL:n on  tilaajana Hirvikankaan mukaan varmistettava, että tilattu liikenne  toteutuu
ja palvelu on  hyvää.

----------


## kuukanko

Hesari julkaisi uuden aihetta liippaavan jutun.

Paperilehdessä juttu on vähän pidempänä ja siinä HelBin hallituksen puheenjohtaja Ilkka J. Kari kertoo, että yritys esittelee syksyllä suunnitelman kannattavuuden parantamisesta. HelBin hallitus on kieltänyt tappiollisten tarjousten jättämisen. Toimittajan kysyessä, seuraako siitä hintojen nousu tai HelBin toiminnan supistuminen, Kari vastaa myöntävästi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hesari julkaisi uuden aihetta liippaavan jutun.


Herättää vähän ristiriitaisia ajatuksia.

HS:n jutussa on aika vahvana henki siitä, että kilpailutus on pahasta, ja HelB vaan pahentaa sitä huonolla laadulla. Jukaistu tilasto ajamatta jääneistä vuoroista näyttää kuitenkin siltä, että HelB on yhtä huono kuin kilpailijansakin. Ja Vantaan 61:tä ajavalla yrityksellä on vaikeuksia, vaikka ei olekaan HelB. Toisaalta jutun ydin alussa on öljyn hinnan nousu ja siitä seuraavat vaikeudet. Öljyn hinta, HelBin tarjousstrategiat ja joukkoliikenteen ostojen kilpailuttaminen eivät kuitenkaan ole suoraan toisistaan mitenkään riippuvaisia.

Jutussa sanotaan HelBin tukevan naapureidensa joukkoliikennettä. Tappion teon sanotaan olevan kestämätöntä Helsingille, jonka omasta liikenteestä valtaosan hoitaa HelB. Helsingille on kuitenkin yhdentekevää, maksaako se tappioita HelBille vai kattaako se samalla summalla kunnallisen liikennelaitoksen kustannuksia. Hallintomalli ei muuta sitä, että kaupunki joutuu maksamaa bussiliikenteen kaikki kulut kumminkin.

Kilpailutuksen etu tässä tilanteessa on se, että jos sekin osa Helsingin bussiliikenteestä, jota HelB ei aja on tappiollista, ne tappiot maksaa joku muu kuin helsinkiläinen veronmaksaja.

Toinen kilpailutuksen etu on, että se pitää kustannustasoa alhaalla. Se voi pitää sitä liiankin alhaalla, mikä voi johtaa siihen, että tuotannon laatutaso on alhaisempi kuin toivottu. Mutta tuotannon laatutaso voi olla yhtä huono korkeammin kustannuksin ilman kilpailua, jos ei tarvitse kiinnittää huomiota toiminnan tehokkuuteen.

Öljyn hinta ei ole HelBin eikä kilpailutuksen syy. Kolme vuotta sitten RaideYVA:n yhteydessä vähäteltiin sitä, että 25 vuotta eteenpäin luotaavassa selvityksessä ei oletettu ollenkaan öljyn hinnan nousevan. Vuonna 2006 tehydssä kannattavuusraportissa oli arvioitu bussiliikenteen 30 %:n kustannusnousu tehdyn tarkastelun tulokseen. Se paransi huomattavasti ratikkavaihtoehtojen tulosta, minkä vuoksi asian korostaminen ei ehkä ollut tarkoituksenmukaista. Eniten öljyn hinta nostaa autoilun kustannuksia, mutta sitä vaikutusta ei oltu laskettu lainkaan. Vaikka se olisi ollut metronkin eduksi.

HKL on usean vuoden todistellut, että bussiliikenne on edullisempaa kuin raitioliikenne, vaikka HKL omin tilastoin näyttää, miten raitioliikenne kattaa kulunsa ja bussiliikenne ei. Todistelu on perustunut liikennöintikorvauksiin eli kilpailutettujen sopimusten hintatasoon. Sattuuhan se mukavasti, että tappiolla pyörivän bussiliikenteen kanssa voi todistella raitioliikennettä huonoksi.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Ja Vantaan 61:tä ajavalla yrityksellä on vaikeuksia, vaikka ei olekaan HelB.


Eikös jutussa kerrottu v61:n vaikeus ole aikataulun kireys kesäisin? Sehän on ihan YTV:n aiheuttama ongelma eikä siihen ole liikennöitsijällä osaa eikä arpaa. Liikennöitsijä tosin joutuu kärsimään siitä, koska esim. myöhästymisistä aiheutuvat ylityöt jäävät liikennöitsijän maksettavaksi.




> Helsingille on kuitenkin yhdentekevää, maksaako se tappioita HelBille vai kattaako se samalla summalla kunnallisen liikennelaitoksen kustannuksia.


Paitsi sitten, jos HelB toimii tehottomasti. Silloin HelBin tuottama tappio on suurempi kuin mitä liikennelaitoksen kustannukset lisääntyisivät, jos se joutuisi maksamaan liikenteestä käyvän hinnan tehokkaasti toimivalle yritykselle.

Jos yritykselle sallitaan tappion tuottaminen, tulee riski, että tuottavuus kärsii. Mitäs väliä tuottavuudella sitten enää on, jos tappioilla ei ole mitään väliä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos yritykselle sallitaan tappion tuottaminen, tulee riski, että tuottavuus kärsii. Mitäs väliä tuottavuudella sitten enää on, jos tappioilla ei ole mitään väliä.


Tämä on aivan totta - ellei omistaja vaadi edes tappion minimointia.

Mutta aivan sama on tilanne liikennelaitoksen kanssa. Sekin tuottaa tappiota joka tapauksessa, joten jos tappioon suhtaudutaan samalla tavalla kuin yritysmuotoisen liikennelaitoksen tappioon, lopputulos on sama.

HelBin tehokkuutta suhteessa muiden liikennöitsijöiden antamiin tarjouksiin voi verrata sillä, että HelBin tappio lisätään HelBin tekemien liikennöintisopimusten hintoihin ja verrataan näitä lisättyjä hintoja muiden sopimusten hintoihin. Tässä ei kuitenkaan välttämättä verrata tehokkuutta tai tuottavuutta, koska emme ehkä tiedä, mikä on vertailtavien yritysten tulos eli ovatko niiden sopimukset tappiollisia vai ei. Jos nekin julkaisevat tappiollisia tilinpäätöksiä, niiden kanssa pitää toimia samalla tavoin ja lisätä tappio sopimushintoihin. En tiedä, onko tällaista vertailua tehty.

Se, mitä olen yrittänyt kuitenkin sanoa on, että tappiollisilla sopimuksilla HKL ohjailee HelBin kautta markkinoita, ja mahdollisesti omaksi edukseen. Jos näin on, HelBin tappiollisuus on omistajan näkökulmasta taloudellisesti tarkoituksenmukaista. Viime kädessähän on kysymys vain siitä, millä konstilla HKL:n ostama bussiliikenne saadaan ostetuksi parhaalla tavalla. Näyttää siltä, että parhaana tapana pidetään ensisijaisesti halvinta hintaa. Mutta voi sen niinkin sanoa, että tavoite on saada vaadittu laatutaso halvimpaan hintaan.

Antero

----------


## killerpop

Uutisointi jatkuu, hetki sitten Helsingin Sanomat julkaisi uutisen, jonka lainaan kokonaisena tähän.



> *Helsingin Bussiliikenteen taloutta uhkaa romahdus kahden vuoden kuluessa*
> 
> Poliitikot ja virkamiehet pitävät syvissä talousvaikeuksissa painivan Helsingin Bussiliikenteen tilannetta kestämättömänä. Päivittäinen toiminta kyetään vielä hoitamaan, mutta pitemmän päälle yhtiöltä loppuvat rahat.
>       "Helsingin Bussiliikenteellä on taseessaan vielä 15,6 miljoonaa euroa pelivaraa. Sillä voidaan mennä jonkin aikaa eteenpäin, mutta ei se loputtomiin riitä", Helsingin kaupungin rahoitusjohtaja Tapio Korhonen sanoo.
> 
> Kuluvalle vuodelle yhtiö on kirjannut noin 6 miljoonaa euroa miinusta. Mikäli tappiota kertyy nykyiseen tahtiin, olisi pelivaraa kahden vuoden liikennöintiin.
>       Tähän arvioon Korhonen ei suoraan ota kantaa. Hän kuitenkin toteaa, että Helsingin Bussiliikennettä (Helb) on kehotettu ripeästi tekemään selvää siitä, mitä se aikoo tehdä taloudellisen tilanteensa kohentamiseksi.
>       "Kaupunginhallitus edellyttää, että selvitys tulee syksyyn mennessä."
>       Helsingin Bussiliikenne on 2000-luvulla tehnyt noin 40 miljoonan euron tappiot.
> ...

----------


## vristo

Sekä Pekka Sauri että Jussi Pajunen kumpikin sanovat, että on Helsingin kaupungin etu omistaa bussiyhtiö, jottei se joudu isojen kansainvälisten firmojen vietäväksi ja vedätettäväksi. 

Mikäs tilanne on esimerkiksi Tukholmassa? Siellä kunnan joukkoliikenneorganisaatio AB Storstockholms Lokaltrafik kilpailuttaa ja tilaa liikenteen liikennöitsijöiltä. Siellähän on joukkoliikenne kilpailutettua raideliikennettä myöten ja tie ainakin ajoittain on ollut hieman kivikkoinen.

Mutta yhtäkaikki siellä on bussiliikenteessä tätä nykyä neljä suurta toimijaa, joista kaksi ovat samoja kuin pääkaupunkiseudulla Helsingin alueellakin. Veolia ja Concordia Bus (siellä toiminimellä Swebus) ovat jo vaikuttaneet pitkään ja käsittääkseni Arriva on juuri rantautunut myös Tukholman seudulle (oliko Märstan alueelle?). Muualla Ruotsissa ja Tanskassa Arrivahan on ollut jo pitkään "leikeissä mukana". 
Mutta suuri osuus Tukholman alueen bussiliikenteestä on Busslink-yhtiöllä, jonka omistussuhde on mielenkiintoinen: 70 prosenttia siitä omistaa ranskalainen joukkoliikennealan suuryritys Keolis ja loput 30 prosenttia omistaa AB Storstockholms Lokaltrafik eli joukkoliikenteen suunnittelu- ja tilaajaorganisaatio Tukholman läänissä. Näin kaupungilla pysyvät "langat käsissään" myös joukkoliikenteen tuottamiseen, eikä pääse syntymään tilannetta, että se olisi täysin ulkona niistä kuvioista, mutta liikenteen varsinaisesta hoidosta ja tuottamisesta vastaa joukkoliikenteen ammattilaisyritys, jolla on kansainvälisesti ison yrityksen pääoma takanaan.

Olisiko tuollaisesta omistajamallista apua Helbin ongelmiin? Yhteistyötä ja -omistusta jonkin muun alan toimijan kanssa? Vähennetään kaupungin omistusta, mutta säilytetään vähemmistöosuus?

Jokatapauksessa taitaa Helbillä olla melkoinen rationalisointi edessä, mutta Helsingin seudun bussiliikenteen toimivuus on keinolla tai toisella turvattava, sillä raideliikenteen laajenemisen myötäkin bussiliikenne säilyy vastaisuudessa tärkeimpänä perusjoukkoliikennemuotona. Liikenteen laadun ja muumuassa kaluston kunnon kohottamiselle on tehtävä jotain; sekä asiakkaiden että alan ammattilaisten vuoksi.

----------


## ARTAI

Antero Alku on tuonut viesteissään esiin huomionarvoiset seikat, miksi kaupunkiomistaja pitää kiinni omasta yhtiöstään.

Yhtiön tappiollinenkin tulos omistajalle saattaa näet olla hyvin positiivinen siinä mielessä, että maksetaanko kohonneina liikennöintikorvauksista vieläkin enemmän vai pidetäänkö hinnat siedettävällä tasolla halvemmilla tarjouksilla, mikä pakottaa muutkin tahot pidättäytymään riistohinnoittelusta . 
Näin muutkin ovat edullisen joukkoliikenteen kustantajina Helsingin Bussiliikenne oy:n ja sen kuljettajien lisäksi.

Alleviivattu tarkoittaa Helbin kuljettajille ALT/AKT työehtosopimuksesta poiketen maksamaa huomattavasti pienempää palkkaa.
Vuodessa 3500 - 5500 euroa riippuen kuljettajan työaikamuodosta Helsingin Bussiliikenne oy:ssä.

Yksi on kuitenkin varmaa; Helsingin Bussiliikenne oy ei omalla hinnoittelullaan pakottanut 
Concordia Bus Finland oy tekemään tämän vuoden alusta aloittamansa metron liityntäliikenteestä -3,8 %:a edeltävää hintatasoa halvempaa tarjousta.
Arto Aijala, 
Helsingin Bussiliikenne oy:n AKT:n järjestäytynyt linja-autonkuljettaja

----------


## LateZ

Ehkä se pienempi palkka sitten näkyy työn jäljessäkin. Eilen todistin tapausta, jossa linjan 75 vaunu jätti toistakymmentä matkustajaa Puistolan asemalta ottamatta kyytiin. Lähtölaiturissa oli muita busseja, joten vain nokkelimmat matkustajat älysivät mennä oudosta paikasta kyytiin. Laituri vapautui noin 15 sekuntia linjan 75 menon jälkeen.

Voisi kyllä kuljettaja harkita alan vaihtoa, jos oikeasti minuutin myöhästyminen ottaa noin koville. Jos joskus olen joutunut itse samalla tavalla lähtemään oudosta paikasta, olen kyllä noussut valtaistuimeltani ja käynyt pysäkillä kertomassa, etten pääse tähän ja lähden tuolta. 

Eipä tämä nyt yhteen firmaan liity. Tuntuu vaan turhalta välillä itse miettiä työssään monenlaisia asiakaspalveluseikkoja, kun sitten ammattitoverit  vesittävät ihmeellisillä tempauksillaan koko homman. Nyt siis kyse ei ollut mistään pikkujutusta, vaan siitä, ettei päätepysäkiltä päässyt auton kyytiin.

----------


## TEP70

> Ehkä se pienempi palkka sitten näkyy työn jäljessäkin. Eilen todistin tapausta, jossa linjan 75 vaunu jätti toistakymmentä matkustajaa Puistolan asemalta ottamatta kyytiin. Lähtölaiturissa oli muita busseja, joten vain nokkelimmat matkustajat älysivät mennä oudosta paikasta kyytiin. Laituri vapautui noin 15 sekuntia linjan 75 menon jälkeen.


Puistolassa on aina toimittu vähän miten sattuu, jo (/etenkin) Oy Liikenne Ab:n aikaan. Toiset eivät millään halua mennä lähtölaituriin ennenkuin aivan viimeisellä sekunnilla, jolloin seuraavankin lähdön pitäisi päästä jo laituriin (tuossa tapauksessa ilmeisesti 75 ja 75A).

Joukossa on myös kuljettajia, joiden mielestä on sitä parempi, mitä vähemmän matkustajia täytyy ottaa kyytiin. Tämä sitten tuottaa linjalla viime hetkellä lähtölaituriin tulemisia, tahallisia pysäkille jättämisiä ja erilaisia kikkailuja, joilla toisen linjan auto saadaan eteen keräämään matkustajat. Tällaisten henkilöiden kuuluisi olla ajamassa vaikka sora-autoa palveluammatin sijaan. Ja valitettavasti edelleen järjestelmä mahdollistaa linja-autonkuljettajaksi ryhtymisen pelkällä sora-auton ajokokemuksella ilman mitään asiakaspalvelukoulutusta.

----------


## karihoo

> Joukossa on myös kuljettajia, joiden mielestä on sitä parempi, mitä vähemmän matkustajia täytyy ottaa kyytiin. Tämä sitten tuottaa linjalla viime hetkellä lähtölaituriin tulemisia, tahallisia pysäkille jättämisiä ja erilaisia kikkailuja, joilla toisen linjan auto saadaan eteen keräämään matkustajat.


Tästä johtuen lähes joka kerta kun ajan laituriin hyvissä ajoin (huomioiden muut samasta laiturista lähtevät vuorot) joudun selittämään hämmentyneille matkustajille, että "tämä vuoro lähtee kello se ja se" ja "kyllä sitä autossakin saa istua odottamassa lähtöaikaa"...

----------


## tkp

> . Ja valitettavasti edelleen järjestelmä mahdollistaa linja-autonkuljettajaksi ryhtymisen pelkällä sora-auton ajokokemuksella ilman mitään asiakaspalvelukoulutusta.


Eiköhän ihmisen pitäisi osata sanoa toiselle "huomenta, kiitos ja ole hyvä" ilman että sitä tarvitsee erikseen kouluttaa? Lienee enemmän kiinni omasta aseenteesta työntekoon, kuin siitä että miten on linja-autokortin hankkinut.

----------


## Zambo

Linjaliikenteessä positiiviseen kuvaan ei paljoa vaadita. Ja se pieni on täysin omasta motivaatiosta kiinni, ei koulutuksesta. Koulutuksella saadan toki muuta hyvää ja ehkä pientä asennemuutosta. Oma mielikuvani rekan ratista linja-auton rattiin siirtyneistä on pelkästään positiivinen. Oli sitten sora- tai kaasuauton kuljettaja. Tätäkin reittiä bussiala saa muutaman kuljettajan lisää vuodessa.

----------


## TEP70

> Eiköhän ihmisen pitäisi osata sanoa toiselle "huomenta, kiitos ja ole hyvä" ilman että sitä tarvitsee erikseen kouluttaa? Lienee enemmän kiinni omasta aseenteesta työntekoon, kuin siitä että miten on linja-autokortin hankkinut.


Onhan tämä termi "asiakaspalvelu" nyt huomattavasti laajempi asia. Toki aktiivinen ja motivoitunut henkilö voi omaksua kaikki yksityiskohdat omatoimisestikin, mutta ellei teoriakoulutuksella ja ajo-opettajan antamilla käytännön vinkeillä jokapäiväiseen työhön olisi mitään merkitystä, silloinhan kuljettajakoulutus voitaisiin hoitaa kokonaan pelkillä ajotunneilla.

Ja tietysti jos perusasenne on metsässä, siihen ei enää koulutuksellakaan välttämättä paljoa vaikuteta. Esim. ei nähdä mitään virheellistä siinä, että:

- lähdetään liikkeelle tahallisesti juuri lähtömerkistä vaikka juuri oven takana olisi vielä matkustajia, jotka on selvästi havaittu
- pysähdytään jokaikisellä pysäkillä järjestelmällisesti eri kohtaan, missä matkustaja odottaa
- ei päästetä matkustajia autoon sisään päätepysäkillä edes 20 asteen pakkasessa, ei tulla ylipäätään lähtölaituriin kuin aivan viime tingassa riippumatta edeltävän tauon pituudesta
- avataan aina vain yhtä etuovea, vaikka pysäkiltä oltaisiin tulossa isojen kassien kanssa tai kainalosauvojen varassa
- usean linjan pysäkillä päästellään ohi pysäkistä, jolla seisoo jo yksi auto tarkistamatta, onko pysäkillä omia matkustajia
- simputetaan matkustajia vaihtorahojen kanssa (esim. minua on käsketty opastavan kuljettajan toimesta antamaan seteleistä takaisin vain kolikoita) tai nostetaan hirveä meteli jo 20 euron setelistä
- ei osata linjoja eikä niiden varrella olevia katuja ja kohteita eikä ole mitään kiinnostusta pitää mukana edes karttaa
- häiritään terminaalien toimintaa pysäköimällä vääriin paikkoihin

----------


## JSL

> Ja valitettavasti edelleen järjestelmä mahdollistaa linja-autonkuljettajaksi ryhtymisen pelkällä sora-auton ajokokemuksella ilman mitään asiakaspalvelukoulutusta.


 Eipähän oo mahollista kun syyskuun alkuun mennessä. Kyllä se santa-auton ajo on paljon parempaa hommaa, ainakin omasta mielestäni. Ei tartte kuunnella mummojen kitinää ja saada ainaisia haukkumisia kun vuoro on myöhässä etc etc. PS. Olen itte myös suorittanu BECEDE-kortin ajokokemuksen perusteella, ei meitä ajamalla kortin hankkineita niinpaljoa ole.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> ei meitä ajamalla kortin hankkineita niinpaljoa ole.


Vuonna 2003 D-luokan ajokortteja myönnettiin noin 1100 kappaletta, joista puolet myönnettiin ajokokemuksen perusteella. Niinpä siis vain puolet alalle tulevista kuljettajista on aiemmin saanut ammatillista koulutusta.

----------


## tkp

> - ei osata linjoja eikä niiden varrella olevia katuja ja kohteita eikä ole mitään kiinnostusta pitää mukana edes karttaa


Tässä kohtaa voidaankin kysyä, että eikö työnantaja näe siinä mitään väärää tai erikoista, että laitetaan kuljettaja reitille, jota tämä ei osaa, ja mukaan annetaan neuvo "kyllä ne matkustajat sitten neuvoo"...Sitten saamme lukea lehdestä kuinka bussi yritti moottoritien rampissa u-käännöstä huonolla menestyksellä...

----------


## Samppa

Voidaan myös kysyä, onko se aina jonkun muun syy, jos ammattikuljettaja ei osaa jotain työhönsä kuuluvaa asiaa tai tekee siinä virheen?

Asioita ei voi toiselle opettaa, vaan jokaisen on opittava ne itse. Kouluttaja/opettaja voi auttaa oppimisessa opastamalla, antamalla neuvoja ja ohjeita, toimimalla eräällä tavalla valmentajana, mutta tietoa tai taitoa ei voi kaataa toisen korvasta sisään.

Onko sellainen kuljettaja oikeasti ammattilainen, joka ei halua/pysty ylläpitämään ja kehittämään ammattitaitoaan sen eri osa-alueilla?

Kyseisessä Koivukylän rampin tapauksessa olisi ollut kovin helppoa peruuttaa bussia rampin oikeaa reunaa alaspäin pois rampilta. Takaa tulevat olisivat helposti nähneet bussin ja sopineet ajamaan vasemmalta ohi.

Mutta siis työnantajan syy, että bussi jäi poikittain ramppiin.

----------


## vristo

Todella asiaa, Samppa. 

Hankkiudutaan alalle, jossa pitää ottaa itsekin asioista selvää; ei linjalla ole kouluttaja tai pomo pitämässä kädestä kiinni, vaan se on erittäin itsenäistä työtä. Se on minusta ollut aina hyvin selvää ja sitä on tähdennetty jo koulutuksen ihan alkuvaiheessa ja jopa ensimmäisissä haastatteluissa työhönotossa.

Ainakin minulle on annettu joka kerta mahdollisuus tutustua uusiin linjoihin, ennenkuin olen niille lähtenyt töihin. Kartta mukaan ja jokin varalla oleva bussi tai vaikkapa firman henkilöauto alle ja menoksi. Ja sitten olen tutkinut ko. linjat, että osaan ne ajaa ja jos joku "knoppikohta" löytyy (eli paikka jossa voi ajaa helposti harhaan) niin se katsotaan useampaan kertaan joka suunnasta. Mutta toki tämä tehdään työajalla ja saadaan palkka, eikä siinä ainakaan niissä firmoissa, joissa olen työskennellyt ole ollut mitään onglemaa. 

Minusta valveutunut linja-autonkuljettaja on perillä ammatistaan, liikennöintialueestaan sekä myös haluaa kehittyä ammatissaan. Ja todellakin on perillä tieliikennelaista ja siitä mitä liikenteessä ei saa tehdä. Ammattilainen kun on aina hyvin näkyvä liikemerkki, joka edustaa itsensä lisäksi myös työnantajaansa sekä liikenteentilaajaa. Ihmiset, eivät pelkästään asiakkaat, vaan myös muun tienkäyttäjät, olettavat, että siellä on alan ammattilainen puikoissa.

----------


## Kani

> Kyllä se santa-auton ajo on paljon parempaa hommaa, ainakin omasta mielestäni. Ei tartte kuunnella mummojen kitinää ja saada ainaisia haukkumisia kun vuoro on myöhässä etc etc.


Niin, sekin on aivan omasta asenteesta kiinni, että ovatko asiakkaan lausumat sanat "mummojen kitinää". Tai, että otetaanko ne ammattimaisesti vastaan sekä suhtaudutaan niihin asiana, joka kuuluu ammattiin, vai kerätäänkö omaan päähän jokaisesta kuullusta moitteesta kökkökasaa, joka sitten aikanaan on niin iso, että työssä käyminen alkaa ahdistaa.

Itse en kuullut kertaakaan ratissa ollessani "kitinää". Jos joku valitti vuoron olevan myöhässä, kerroin syyn asiallisesti. Jos se ei kelvannut, niin mitä sitten. Seudulla on miljoona asukasta, eikä kaikista voi koulia mieleistään. Selvitäkseen työstään palveluammattilaisen pitää tämä ymmärtää.

Minusta henkilöt, jotka pitävät asiakkaiden ääntelyä kitinänä, voisivat pysyäkin sorapuolella.

----------


## karihoo

> Ammattilainen kun on aina hyvin näkyvä liikemerkki, joka edustaa itsensä lisäksi myös työnantajaansa sekä liikenteentilaajaa. Ihmiset, eivät pelkästään asiakkaat, vaan myös muun tienkäyttäjät, olettavat, että siellä on alan ammattilainen puikoissa.


Tässä kohtaa tulee etsimättä mieleen kuljettajakurssin ajoilta opettajan hirtehishuumorin välähdys, joka menee suurinpiirtein näin: "Muistattehan, mikä on tieliikennelain mukainen liikenneohjauslaitteiden noudattamisjärjestys. Ensimmäisenä tietenkin poliisin käsimerkki ja heti toisena HKL:n sininen bussi." Että on sitä ennenkin "osattu".  :Cool:

----------


## Aleksi.K

En tiedä, että kuuluuko tänne mutta mode varmaan siirtäneen oikeaan, jos ei hänen mielestään kuulu..

Tein tuossa äsken mielenkiintoisen havainnon e23:sella. Vuoro lähti ihan normaalisti Kilosta 17.41, ja saapui Leppävaaraan noin 17.54. Eli reilusti etuajassa. Tässä piti olla kuljettajanvaihto ilmeisesti. Kuljettaja laittoi sen korttinsa siihen masiinaan, otti ne laput mitä siitä tulee ja jäi sitten odottelemaan uutta kuljettajaa. Vaan ei näkynyt uutta kuljettaja ja kello oli jo 17.58 eli minuutti ennen leppävaaran lähtöaikaa. Edelleen sama kuski sitten ajoi pikku hiljaa kohti laituria ja puhui puhelimeen. Sitten kun oli saanut puhelun päätökseen, niin ajoi siihen laituriin ja laittoi kortin uudelleen masiinan sisään, ja sitten jatkoikin vuoroa (ei tosin kauheasti hymyilyttänyt). Eli syystä tai toisesta ei uutta kuljettajaa tullutkaan, vaikka ihan selvästi "vanhan" työvuoro jo päättyi. Oliko sitten kyse kuljettajapulasta, äkillisestä sairastumisesta vai mistä?

----------


## vristo

> Eli syystä tai toisesta ei uutta kuljettajaa tullutkaan, vaikka ihan selvästi "vanhan" työvuoro jo päättyi. Oliko sitten kyse kuljettajapulasta, äkillisestä sairastumisesta vai mistä?


Jokin noista syistä ja tämän vuoronsa jättävän kuljettajan tauko siirtyi tai hänen työpäivänsä piteni. Ylitöitä jokatapauksessa. Tokihan tässä tapauksessa ko. kuljettajalta kysytään (liikennetyönjohto), että: "Voithan sinä jatkaa? Jookos?".  :Wink:

----------


## Tuomas

Kun on ajanut pahimmillaan yli viiden tunnin rupeaman ennen tuollaista tilannetta, niin ajon jatkaminen ei lain ja sopimusten puitteissa enää ole mahdollista. Silloin ei auta muu kuin jättää linja-auto sivuun ja seuraava lähtö ajamatta. Erityisen hankalaa tuollainen on kesken linjan tapahtuvissa vaihdoissa, kun jo kyydissä olevia matkustajia pitää mahdollisimman sievin sanankääntein pyytää poistumaan ajoneuvosta ja odottamaan seuraavaa.

Jos vuoron jättävän kuljettaja jäisi kahvi- tai ruokatauolle, saattaa akuutti kuljettajapula alkaa kertautua. Se vuoro, johon hänen pitäisi tauon jälkeen mennä, puolestaan odottelee turhaan, kun sankarimme on vielä ajamassa lisäkierrostaan. Ja jossain vaiheessa se taukokin pitäisi ehtiä pitää.

Aikanaan pääsin Elielinaukiolla mukaan eräänlaiseen kuljettajadominoon. Minulla oli vuorovälin mittainen kahvitauko, ja ruuhkien takia seuraava vuoro sai minut kiinni. Siellä me sitten odottelimme vierekkäin, että vuoroani jatkamaan tullut kuljettaja saapui paikalle, jolloin puolestani minä pääsin vapauttamaan seuraavan vuoron kuljettajan.  :Smile:

----------


## ARTAI

Helbin ongelmien perimmäinen syy on yleissitovaa työehtosopimusta heikompi paikallinen tessi.
Eilinen kolmosen kympin uutiset käsitteli asiaa. Kopioin tekstiversion maikkarin sivuilta.
Mielenkiintoiseksi asian tekee JHL:n varapuheenjohtajan tokaisu asiasta, kas he ovat itse syyllistyneet juuri samaan Helsingin Bussiliikenne oy:ssä.




> Julkaistu 29.06.2008 16:09 (päivitetty 22:42)
> 
> MTV3-Outi Airola
> 
> Niin sanottu työehtoshoppailu laskee yhä useamman työntekijän palkkaa. Etenkin ulkoistamisen myötä moni työntekijä joutuu tilanteeseen, jossa palkan perusteeksi etsitään halvempi vastaava palkkasopimus jostakin toisesta liitosta. Työehtoshoppailun kohteeksi joutuneilla aloilla palkat ovat pudonneet Suomessa keskimäärin 10-20 prosenttia.
> 
> Palkat huononivat eniten nuorilla työntekijöillä
> 
> Työehtoshoppailu on lisääntynyt vaivihkaa viime vuosina. Metallialan ulkoistetut siivoojat ovat menettäneet ansioitaan uuden halvemman sopimuksen myötä, myös kemian liitosta teknologiateollisuuden piiriin siirtyneet kokoomatyöntekijät kärsivät tuntuvia tappiota. PAMista, Metallista, sähkö- ja viestintäalan liitoista sekä JHL:stä kerrotaan, että palkanalennukset ovat olleet 10-20 prosentin luokkaa.
> ...

----------


## kemkim

Tässä nyt mitään uutta ole. Työnantajat ovat niin ahneita kuin vain voivat olla, eivät he välitä työntekijöistä. Työntekijät ovat vain tuloksentekokoneita, koko ajan pitäisi saada enemmän ja enemmän tuloksia aikaan ja jos tulee burn out tai sairastuminen, niin potkut vain "tuotannollisista ja taloudellisista syistä" ja uutta porukkaa kehiin. Kiinalainen sitä paitsi tekee kaiken halvemmalla. Kaikki suomalaiset kun eivät voi bussikuskeja, hoitajia tai siivoojiakaan olla. Kyllä länsimaissa aletaan pikku hiljaa kyllästyä tähän kapitalismiin, kunhan sen nurjat puolet alkavat kurittaa kunnolla väkeä, kuten juuri tässäkin tapauksessa.

----------


## ARTAI

Henkilöstöjohtajalla oli tiistaina 15.7.08 viimeinen työpäivä Helsingin Bussiliikenne oy konsernissa.

Mitä se merkitsee; Suotuisat tuulet pullistavat ison laivan purjeet ja pian toiset eivät näe enää sen vanaakaan.
yst.terv Arto Aijala

----------


## bussijussivantaa

Ettei vain Lilja Kinnunen olis jäänyt eläkkeelle, eikös hän ollut jo HKL:llä hommissa ja jos en ihan väärin muista niin jo ilmalantorin aikoihin ja siitä on suht pitkä aika. Mulla on ihan mielikuva, että häneltä kävin aikoinaan hakemassa HKL infoa kouluesitelmään joskus 1980-luvun alussa.
Tosin voin olla myös väärässä, mutta näin muistelen asian olleen, nimi on jotenkin niin tuttu.

----------


## vristo

> Ettei vain Lilja Kinnunen olis jäänyt eläkkeelle, eikös hän ollut jo HKL:llä hommissa ja jos en ihan väärin muista niin jo ilmalantorin aikoihin ja siitä on suht pitkä aika. Mulla on ihan mielikuva, että häneltä kävin aikoinaan hakemassa HKL infoa kouluesitelmään joskus 1980-luvun alussa.
> Tosin voin olla myös väärässä, mutta näin muistelen asian olleen, nimi on jotenkin niin tuttu.


Sinun muistelemasi henkilö taisi olla HKL:n tiedotuksessa työskennellyt legendaarinen Kirsti Lilja. 

Lilja Kinnunen puolestaan on koko työskennellyt Helsingin kaupungin bussiliikenteen parissa erilaisissa henkilöstö- ja taloushallinnon johtotehtävissä, ainakin sen ajan kun olen itse hänet tuntenut.

----------


## bussijussivantaa

Juuri näin, kas kas, kun nimimuisti heikkenee iän myötä, mutta hän oli kyllä lengenda tämä Kirsti Lilja.
Sorry kömmähdykseni

----------


## kuukanko

HelBin webbisivuille on taas tänään ilmestynyt uusia tietoja kuljettajapulasta johtuvista ajamattomista lähdöistä.

----------


## kemkim

Miksi kuljettajapula vaivaa erityisesti HelBiä? Tämä on ihmetyttänyt jo pitkän aikaa. Etenkin kun HelBin kuljettajat tuntuvat olevan sitä mieltä, että heidän työehtosopimuksensa on AKT:tä parempi, niin luulisi kuljettajia löytyvän.

----------


## jansku

Mites sitten kun helb alkaa ajamaan vuoden alusta lähtien 51,52,52A ja 72 miten näillekin linjoille käy kun helbilta jää nyt jo vuoroja ajamatta kyllä veolia ja concordia ovat hoitaneet näitä linjoja hyvin

Jäävätkö näiltäkin linjoilta vuoroja ajamatta ja mistä helb löytää näihinkin kohteisiin Kalustoa?

----------


## kuukanko

HelBin uusi toimitusjohtaja kertoo ajatuksiaan Hesarin uutisessa. Minä tulkitsen Hakavuoren puheet niin, että tulevissa kilpailuissa HelB aikoo nostaa tarjousten hintatasoa. Mielestäni se onkin aivan luonnollinen johtopäätös tilanteessa, jossa yhtiö on raskaasti tappiollinen ja liikennettäkin on selvästi liikaa.

Jos HelBin hintataso nousee, on bussiliikenteen hinnoissa odotettavissa rajua nousua, kun päälle tulee vielä kohonneet palkka- ja polttoainekustannukset. Helsingin kaupungille kokonaisuutena tilanne ei ole erityisen epäedullinen, koska joukkoliikenneorganisaation kasvaneet kustannukset kompensoituvat HelBin tappioiden vähenemisellä. HelBin väheneviä tappioita kuitenkaan tuskin siirretään suoraan joukkoliikenteen tariffitukeen, joten edessä voi olla taas uudet liikenteensupistus- ja hinnankorotuskierrokset.

----------


## Multsun poika

En ymmärrä edellisen viestin sanaa "taas". Hintoja on korotettu erittäin maltillisesti ja monena vuonna ei lainkaan.
Vuorojakaan ei ole supistettu vaan päinvastoin lisätty. Tällekin talvelle poikittaisliikennettä paljonkin.

----------


## kuukanko

> En ymmärrä edellisen viestin sanaa "taas". Hintoja on korotettu erittäin maltillisesti ja monena vuonna ei lainkaan.


Ei tarvitse muistella kovin montaa vuotta taaksepäin, kun tulee vastaan vuosia, jolloin hintoja korotettiin reilusti inflaatiota enemmän ja liikennettä karsittiin rankalla kädellä. Ja pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteen historia aikana vastaavia kierroksia on ollut useita.

----------


## Multsun poika

Jos kolmena vuonna ei koroteta ja neljänä vuonna korotetaan 10 prosenttia, en pidä vuosikorotusta kovin suurena. Ainakin sana "taas" on tässä yhteydessä väärä.

Ja kyllähän palvelutaso kokonaisuutena on mennyt reilusti eteenpäin. En muista että vuoroja olisi rahapulan takia supistettu. Ja vaikka joskus olisikin, sana "taas" on tässäkin väärä. 

Mutta ei juututa tähän yhteen sanaan. Asennetta on vaikea muuttaa vaikka tosiasiat eivät sitä tukisikaan.

----------


## late-

> Helsingin Bussiliikenne oy ongelmat kuljettajavajeen suhteen ratkeaisivat kertaheitolla, kun palkkavinoutuma oikaistaisiin ja Helbin kuljettajat olisivat samapalkkaisia samaa työtä tekeviin kollegoihin nähden.


Eli Helsingin bussiliikenteen pitäisi siirtyä samaan työehtosopimukseen kuin kilpailijoilla jo on? Ymmärtääkseni sekään ei monille kelpaisi. Täsmälleen sama palkkaus vaatii kuitenkin lähtökohtaisesti samoja työehtoja myös muissa asioissa.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Tuosta Järviluoman kommentista voi tulkita niin, että mikäli homma ei ala sujumaan sopimukset puretaan. Tämä taas voisi tarkoittaa sitä että Concordialle tulisi melkein monopoliasema ytv-alueella. Se kun näkyy saavan kuljettajia ja kalustoa tarvittaessa lisää. Jos todella jouduttaisiin menemään siihen, että sopimuksia purettaisiin niin ei Helbin taloudellinen tilanne ainakaan parantuisi.

----------


## tkp

> Eli Helsingin bussiliikenteen pitäisi siirtyä samaan työehtosopimukseen kuin kilpailijoilla jo on? Ymmärtääkseni sekään ei monille kelpaisi. Täsmälleen sama palkkaus vaatii kuitenkin lähtökohtaisesti samoja työehtoja myös muissa asioissa.


Taitaa aika moni HELB:llä arvostaa nykyisen sopimuksen parempia etuja akt:n sopimukseen verrattuna. Esim. Pitempi päivittäinen työaika (6 t vs. akt 4t 15 min). Pitempi vuosiloma, jota tosin akt:n sopimuksen pekkaset kompensoivat. Henkilökuntakuljetukset ovat myös etu jonka ansiosta moni kuljettaja voi kulkea ilman omaa autoa töihin.

----------


## Miska

> Jos todella jouduttaisiin menemään siihen, että sopimuksia purettaisiin niin ei Helbin taloudellinen tilanne ainakaan parantuisi.


Vai olisiko tappiollisen toiminnan väheneminen sittenkään liikennöitsijän kannalta niin kovin huono asia? Ajettavien vuorojen vähentyessä myös ylitöiden teettäminen ja ajamattomista vuoroista lankeavat sakot vähenisivät. Oikeastaan ainoa ongelma mikä voisi tulla eteen on käyttökelpoisen kaluston jääminen "käsiin", mutta kalustoakin voi aina yrittää myydä. Ja olisihan sekin oikeastaan HelB:n kannalta hyvä asia, jos kalustosta saataisiin poistettua ongelmabussit, joita HelB:llä on luvattoman paljon.

----------


## kemkim

> Ja kyllähän palvelutaso kokonaisuutena on mennyt reilusti eteenpäin. En muista että vuoroja olisi rahapulan takia supistettu. Ja vaikka joskus olisikin, sana "taas" on tässäkin väärä.


Muutamia vuosia sitten (2004?) lakkautettiin ratikkalinja 2 ja bussi 13. Linjalta 62 vähennettiin selvästi lähtöjä ja lopetettiin viikonloppulähdöt kokonaan. Linjalta 1 poistettiin arki-iltalähdöt ja viikonloppulähdöt. Ainakin näissä on siis säästetty rahapulan takia.

----------


## kemkim

> Ja olisihan sekin oikeastaan HelB:n kannalta hyvä asia, jos kalustosta saataisiin poistettua ongelmabussit, joita HelB:llä on luvattoman paljon.


Ei ole ongelmabusseja, on vain huonosti huollettuja busseja. HelBillä jopa uudenkarheissa busseissa on vikaa, kun niitä ei huolleta vikojen ilmetessä. Koskelan varikko taitaa olla tässä erityisesti asialla.

----------


## kuukanko

Olisikohan HelBin pahin kuljettajapula nyt ohi, koska tänään HelBin nettisivuilla on ollut näytillä vain tyhjää listaa kuljettajapulan takia ajamatta jäävistä lähdöistä.

----------


## anticop

> Henkilökuntakuljetukset ovat myös etu jonka ansiosta moni kuljettaja voi kulkea ilman omaa autoa töihin.


Kyllä Concordiallakin on Henkilökuntakuljetukset(HK) ainakin Myllypuron varikolla, haku on lähialueilta.

----------


## karihoo

> Kyllä Concordiallakin on Henkilökuntakuljetukset(HK) ainakin Myllypuron varikolla, haku on lähialueilta.


Vaan lieneekö muilla lähellekään niin kattavaa HK-järjestelmää, että pääset lähes kaikkialta Kehä III:n sisäpuolelta (myös Tikkurilan ja Hakunilan seudut) aamulla _mille tahansa_ HELBin varikolle töihin ja vastaavasti yöllä myös _miltä tahansa_ varikolta töistä kotiin samojen aluerajojen puitteissa.

----------


## kemkim

> Vaan lieneekö muilla lähellekään niin kattavaa HK-järjestelmää, että pääset lähes kaikkialta Kehä III:n sisäpuolelta (myös Tikkurilan ja Hakunilan seudut) aamulla _mille tahansa_ HELBin varikolle töihin ja vastaavasti yöllä myös _miltä tahansa_ varikolta töistä kotiin samojen aluerajojen puitteissa.


Tämähän olisi lähes täydellistä, jos vielä palkatkin olisivat vastaavat muiden yhtiöiden kanssa. Muut yhtiöt voisivat joutua perustamaan omia kuljetuspalvelujaan kilpaillakseen HelBin kanssa työntekijöistä. Miksi eri firmoilla ei voisi olla yhdistettyä kuljetuspalvelua, joka jakelisi kaikille varikoille?

----------


## Aikka

> Tämähän olisi lähes täydellistä, jos vielä palkatkin olisivat vastaavat muiden yhtiöiden kanssa. Muut yhtiöt voisivat joutua perustamaan omia kuljetuspalvelujaan kilpaillakseen HelBin kanssa työntekijöistä. Miksi eri firmoilla ei voisi olla yhdistettyä kuljetuspalvelua, joka jakelisi kaikille varikoille?



Vaikka muilla firmoilla taulukkopalkka on parempi, ei kokonaispalkassa eroa juurikaan näy. Esim. 2 viikkoa ruuhkaa illat ja viikonloput vapaat ja kaverilla samaan aikaan iltavuoroa ja sunnuntai-iltaakin.  Ero tilinauhassa vain n.30. kaverini hyväksi.
Tottahan tätäkin joku tulkitsee miten tahtoo mutta tämä nyt oli yksi esimerkki.

----------


## ESLL

Luulisi ettei oikeasti Helb:in taholla ole edes olemassa mitään KULJETTAJAPULAA kun olen aiemmin kuullut eri tahoilta kun jotkut kuljettajat ovat kysyneet Helb:in suunnalta töitä ja tarjoutuneet ajamaan joitain tiettyjä voitettuja linjoja kun ovat ajaneet samoja aikaisemman liikennöitsijän aikana niin on vastaus ollut että EI KÄY kun meillä "kaikki ajaa kaikkia (linjoja) - ei ole mahdollista järjestää..." joten todellisuudessa ei siis taida ks. yhtiössä mitään kuskipulaa olla kun on kerran varaa kieltäytyä ihan "hyvätaustaisten" kuljettajien palkkaamisesta.

Lisäksi itse olen monen (vanhemmankin) kuljettajan, etenkin ensimmäistä kertaa Helb:in palvelukseen ehkä mielivän kammoksuvan firman tyyliä syrjiä ajovuosia (kokemusta) ja suosia siis vaan ainoastaan palvelusvuosia omassa talossa, jolloin "uusi" vanhempikin kuljettaja joutuisi tyytymään "alokkaan" osaan talossa, kun samaan aikaan muissa taloissa arvostetaan eri tavoin vielä kuitenkin vanhempia ja huolellisia ns. veteraanikuljettajia (en tarkoita siis mitään sairaseläkeläisiä, joilta pitäisi ottaa D-kortti pois).

Omasta mielestäni minulla nuorena kuljettajana EI OLE ainakaan nokan koputtamista jos ja kun veteraanit saavat jotain etuisuuksia mitä itse en omien vuosieni perusteella vielä saa. Mielestäni ei kuitenkaan olisi kovin mieltä ylentävää olla esim. yli 20-vuoden ajokokemuksen omaavana Helb:in "uutena" kuljettajana jälleen samalla viivalla kuin TTS:n työharjoittelija kun linjavaaleja järjestetään.

----------


## karihoo

> Vaikka muilla firmoilla taulukkopalkka on parempi, ei kokonaispalkassa eroa juurikaan näy. Esim. 2 viikkoa ruuhkaa illat ja viikonloput vapaat ja kaverilla samaan aikaan iltavuoroa ja sunnuntai-iltaakin.  Ero tilinauhassa vain n.30. kaverini hyväksi. Tottahan tätäkin joku tulkitsee miten tahtoo mutta tämä nyt oli yksi esimerkki.


Tässä korostuu hyvin palkkarakenteiden erot, eli jos teet pelkkää arkipäivätyötä (yksiosainen työpäivä), niin AKT-sopimuksen mukainen palkkaus on yleensä parempi. Jos taas työajat ovat enemmänkin ns. toimistoajan ulkopuolella ja/tai kaksiosaisia työpäiviä ja/tai viikonloppuisin niin kunnallisen sopimuksen lisät tuovat palkkatasoon merkittävän korotuksen ja joissakin tapauksissa kokonaisansiot voivat jopa ylittää AKT-sopimuksen mukaisen palkkatason.

----------


## karihoo

> Luulisi ettei oikeasti Helb:in taholla ole edes olemassa mitään KULJETTAJAPULAA kun olen aiemmin kuullut eri tahoilta kun jotkut kuljettajat ovat kysyneet Helb:in suunnalta töitä ja tarjoutuneet ajamaan joitain tiettyjä voitettuja linjoja kun ovat ajaneet samoja aikaisemman liikennöitsijän aikana niin on vastaus ollut että EI KÄY kun meillä "kaikki ajaa kaikkia (linjoja) - ei ole mahdollista järjestää..." joten todellisuudessa ei siis taida ks. yhtiössä mitään kuskipulaa olla kun on kerran varaa kieltäytyä ihan "hyvätaustaisten" kuljettajien palkkaamisesta.


Ajosarjasuunnittelu on omanlaisensa prosessi kullakin liikennöitsijällä ja suurella firmalla se ei aina taivu kaikkien toiveisiin, sopimukset ovat varsin sitovia tämän suhteen. Toki YTV-alueella on uutena tekijänä nämä laatulupauskohteet, joiden kuljettajat ovat pysyvämmin tietyillä linjoilla.




> Lisäksi itse olen monen (vanhemmankin) kuljettajan, etenkin ensimmäistä kertaa Helb:in palvelukseen ehkä mielivän kammoksuvan firman tyyliä syrjiä ajovuosia (kokemusta) ja suosia siis vaan ainoastaan palvelusvuosia omassa talossa, jolloin "uusi" vanhempikin kuljettaja joutuisi tyytymään "alokkaan" osaan talossa, kun samaan aikaan muissa taloissa arvostetaan eri tavoin vielä kuitenkin vanhempia ja huolellisia ns. veteraanikuljettajia (en tarkoita siis mitään sairaseläkeläisiä, joilta pitäisi ottaa D-kortti pois).


Omasta mielestäni on vain hyvä, että taloon uutena tuleva kuljettaja *pääsee* tutustumaan useisiin eri linjoihin ja työvuorojärjestelmiin. Itsekin aloittaessani Varhan varikolta pidin erityisen positiivisena piirteenä sitä, ettei työnjohto/ajosarjasuunnittelu rajoittanut mitä linjoja voi toivoa ajettavakseen. Sitten kun muutama kuukausi on kulunut voi kaikessa rauhassa muodostaa mielipiteensä siitä, minkälaista työvuoroa mieluiten ajaisi. Nykyisen kuljettajapulan aikoina laajalla linja-/kalusto-osaamisella voi HELB-uran alkuaikoinakin varsin pitkälle toivoa/valita työvuoroja.

----------


## kuukanko

> todellisuudessa ei siis taida ks. yhtiössä mitään kuskipulaa olla kun on kerran varaa kieltäytyä ihan "hyvätaustaisten" kuljettajien palkkaamisesta.


Työehtosopimuksen noudattaminen on lain asettama vaatimus, joten on ihan luonnollista, että HelB ei voi palkata kuljettajia, jotka asettavat töihin tulon ehdoksi käytettävän työehtosopimuksen työvuorovalintaa koskevien sääntöjen rikkomisen.

----------


## Oxfot

> Työehtosopimuksen noudattaminen on lain asettama vaatimus, joten on ihan luonnollista, että HelB ei voi palkata kuljettajia, jotka asettavat töihin tulon ehdoksi käytettävän työehtosopimuksen työvuorovalintaa koskevien sääntöjen rikkomisen.


Joo näinhän se menee, mutta kyllähän HelBillä on vielä talossaan AKT-sopimuksen alaisia kuljettajia. Talo on kuitenkin edellisen toimitusjohtajan aikana päättänyt noudattaa pelkästään omaa paikallista sopimusta, jossa työvuorovaalit ovat keskeisessä asemassa.

Tämä nykyinen paikallinen työehtosopimus kyllä karkottaa monia sellaisia kuljettajia hakeutumasta HelBille, jotka olisivat valmiita vaihtamaan työnantajaa, mutta eivät työehtosopimusta. Täytyy muistaa, että periaatteessa kaikki uudet HelBille siirtyvät kuljettajat aloittavat ruuhkakuljettajina ja nämä työaikajärjestelyt eivät todellakaan kaikille kuljettajille sovi.

----------


## TEP70

> Joo näinhän se menee, mutta kyllähän HelBillä on vielä talossaan AKT-sopimuksen alaisia kuljettajia.


Missäs sellaisia kuljettajia on? Käsittääkseni STA:lla oli Pääkaupunkilinjojen peruilta AKT-sopimuksella työskenteleviä kuljettajia, mutta eikö koko nykyisellä HelB:llä ole yksi ja sama sopimus?

----------


## karihoo

> Tämä nykyinen paikallinen työehtosopimus kyllä karkottaa monia sellaisia kuljettajia hakeutumasta HelBille, jotka olisivat valmiita vaihtamaan työnantajaa, mutta eivät työehtosopimusta. Täytyy muistaa, että periaatteessa kaikki uudet HelBille siirtyvät kuljettajat aloittavat ruuhkakuljettajina ja nämä työaikajärjestelyt eivät todellakaan kaikille kuljettajille sovi.


Toistan tässä ketjussa aiemmin sanomaani toisin sanoin: nykytilanteessa ei ole läheskään noin jäykkää systeemiä, vaan jos osaat paljon niin voit toivoa myös paljon vapaammin erityyppisiä työvuoroja...

----------


## Oxfot

> Missäs sellaisia kuljettajia on? Käsittääkseni STA:lla oli Pääkaupunkilinjojen peruilta AKT-sopimuksella työskenteleviä kuljettajia, mutta eikö koko nykyisellä HelB:llä ole yksi ja sama sopimus?


Nimenomaan tästä on kysymys. HelBin AKT-sopimuksen alaiset kuljettajat ovat näitä STA-taustaisia viimeisiä mohikaaneja, jotka eivät ole suostuneet vaihtamaan työehtosopimusta. Käsitykseni mukaan monet heistä työskentelevät Koskelan varikolta käsin (en ole aivan varma asiasta). En osaa sanoa kuinka monta tällaista kuljettajaa on enää talossa. Puhutaan ehkä muutamista kymmenistä.

Se on totta, että enää HelB ei palkkaa uusia AKT-sopimuksen alaisia kuljettajia.

----------


## anticop

> Missäs sellaisia kuljettajia on? Käsittääkseni STA:lla oli Pääkaupunkilinjojen peruilta AKT-sopimuksella työskenteleviä kuljettajia, mutta eikö koko nykyisellä HelB:llä ole yksi ja sama sopimus?


Noin 24kpl Ruhassa ajamassa linjaa h39.
Nämä kuljettajat ovat juurikin näitä samoja Pääkaupunkilinjojen kuljettajia.

Ei siis Koskelassa, vaan Ruhassa.

Koskelassa ja Suomenojassa on eniten (vastentahtoisesti)kunnallisella sopimuksella työskenteleviä itsemaksavia
AKT-jäseniä.

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Olen nyt kolmen viikon ajan jo tuskaisen raivostuneena seurannut linjan h23 ns. palvelutarjontaa. Likipitäen jokainen vuoro on myöhässä, oli vuorokaudenaika tai viikonpäivä mikä vain. Useita vuoroja jää myös ajamatta. Onko tässä mahdollisesti kaupungin huonoin linja jo? Kuljetttajina on vielä useimmiten puolikielisiä joille on ihan sama yrittääkö kysellä syitä myöhästymisiin yms. Linjaa vaivavat toki hakamäentien ja Ilmalan/ Länsi-Pasilan katutyöt, mutta tilanne on silti jo liki kestämätön.

----------


## Jallu

Rahalla asiat ratkaistaisiin. Jos esim. veroäyriä nostettaisiin 1:llä ja ne sijoitettaisiin joukkoliikenteeseen oikealla tavalla, eli palkkoihin, työsuhdeasuntoihin, autoihin jne. Tällä tavalla saataisiin lisää myös kuskeja ja työviihtyvyyttä lisättyä.

Kas kummaa, kuntapäättäjätkin tämän tietää. Harva niistä kuitenkaan ovat valmiit tekemään tälläistä päätöstä. Valtuustoissa tämä asia tiedetään hyvin, mutta silti kukaan ei tälläistä ala valtuustoryhmän kanssa yhteisesti ajamaan.

Tuo veroäyrin nosto on jotenkin kummallinen asia. Kaikki ryhmät välttävät siitä puhumista. Pelkäävät ilmeisesti sitä, että asukaskato tulee. Mitenhän lienee, jos palvelut pelaa hyvin ja joukkoliikenne toimii, mihinkä ihmiset silloin häipyy.

----------


## kemkim

> Tuo veroäyrin nosto on jotenkin kummallinen asia. Kaikki ryhmät välttävät siitä puhumista. Pelkäävät ilmeisesti sitä, että asukaskato tulee. Mitenhän lienee, jos palvelut pelaa hyvin ja joukkoliikenne toimii, mihinkä ihmiset silloin häipyy.


Eivät asukkaat todellakaan häviä veroäyrin noustessa. Hyvätuloisten kohdalla on huomattu, että asuinalueen viihtyisyys ja palveluiden pelaaminen on paljon tärkeämpää, veroäyrillä ei juurikaan ole väliä, jos asuinpaikka muuten miellyttää. Helsingin veroäyri on sitä paitsi nykyiselläänkin melko alhainen.

----------


## ARTAI

> *Johtaako kuljettajapula bussivuorojen lakkauttamiseen tulevaisuudessa?*
> 31.08.2008
> Jani Jakonen
> 
> Bussinkuljettajanakin työskennellyt pääluottamusmies Hannu Toikkanen on huolestunut siitä, mistä tulevaisuudessa löytyy riittävästi kuljettajia. Hän ehdottaa parannusta palkkaan ja työoloihin.
> 
> Aikatauluun merkittyjä bussivuoroja on elokuussa jäänyt ajamatta poikkeuksellisen paljon.
> 
> Vakituisten kuljettajien puute on vaivannut pääkaupunkiseutua useasti aiemminkin ja ilmiöstä näyttää tulevan jokavuotinen.
> ...


Winqvist muistaa väärin: Helsingin sisäisessä lliikenteessä Concordialla on jäänyt enemmän ajamatta 1.1 - 31.7. kuin Helsingin Bussiliikenteellä.

----------


## tkp

Tiistain  Uudenmaan uutisissa juttua HELB:stä

----------


## MCW

> Olen nyt kolmen viikon ajan jo tuskaisen raivostuneena seurannut linjan h23 ns. palvelutarjontaa. Likipitäen jokainen vuoro on myöhässä, oli vuorokaudenaika tai viikonpäivä mikä vain. Useita vuoroja jää myös ajamatta. Onko tässä mahdollisesti kaupungin huonoin linja jo? Kuljetttajina on vielä useimmiten puolikielisiä joille on ihan sama yrittääkö kysellä syitä myöhästymisiin yms. Linjaa vaivavat toki hakamäentien ja Ilmalan/ Länsi-Pasilan katutyöt, mutta tilanne on silti jo liki kestämätön.


Linja on varsin hyvä, muu liikenne (vai seisonta) vain saa bussit kulkemaan ajoittain pahastikin myöhässä. Siitä voi tulla illuusio ajamattomuudesta. Turha sitä on erikseen selitellä milloin millekin mutisijalle. Jaarittelu kuljettajan kanssa hidastaa matkaa entisestään kun samalla takana seisoo 5 muuta sisääntulijaa.

Voisin kuvitella linjojen 50, 58/B ja 59 kärsivän samoista ongelmista joten aihe kuuluu muualle kuin Helb-keskusteluun.

----------


## Koala

> Linja on varsin hyvä, muu liikenne (vai seisonta) vain saa bussit kulkemaan ajoittain pahastikin myöhässä. Siitä voi tulla illuusio ajamattomuudesta. Turha sitä on erikseen selitellä milloin millekin mutisijalle. Jaarittelu kuljettajan kanssa hidastaa matkaa entisestään kun samalla takana seisoo 5 muuta sisääntulijaa.
> 
> Voisin kuvitella linjojen 50, 58/B ja 59 kärsivän samoista ongelmista joten aihe kuuluu muualle kuin Helb-keskusteluun.


Minä koen nämä myöhästymisen syyn utelut täysin aivottomana junttiutena. Onko sillä jotain väliä, aiemmin bussia ei tullut ja nyt tuli. Onko matkustaja vähemmän myöhässä paahdettuaan kuljettajaa? Ei. Muuttuuko mikään kun joka pysäkillä täytyy selittää syitä pokalle? -Kyllä. Myöhästytään lisää.

Lisäys: Toisekseen myöhästymisen syy liene aina jotenkin muuhun liikenteeseen liittyvä, tämän voisi aivoilla varustettu matkustaja tajuta itsekin.

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Oletteko nimimerkit MCW ja Koala mahdollisesti itse juuri 23:n kuljettajia kun noin tuntuu teitä sapettavan matkustajan mahdollinen halu saada tietää myöhästymisen tai edellisen vuoron ajamattomuuden syy yms? Käsittämättömän töykeää kommentointia aiheesta. Asiakaspalvelussa on vastattava asiakkaan kysymyksiin. Korostaisin vielä, etten ole myöhästymisen syitä udellut ja näin ollen teidän mielestänne autoa lisää hidastuttanut, kuin kerran, saatuani teidän tekstien tasoista murahtelua vastaukseksi.

 Ja kyseinen linja on palannut ruotuun, toki  vuorojen on edelleen vaikeaa pysyä ihan prikuulleen aikataulussa, mutta selvästi nyt ovat syynä enää tietyöt. Vuoroja ei ole jäänyt ajamatta eivätkä autot ole olleet yli vartin myöhässä kuten elokuussa. Sikäli silloisen ongelman voi laskea kuuluneen Helbin listalle.

Kokonaan uusi asia on julkisuudessa jo ollut tieto tämän yhtiön jättitappioista. Kuinka jokin yiryts voi edes toimia enää kun tappioita ja velkoja on 9 miljoonaa? Mistä ihmeen pussista palkkarahat kaivetaan ja millä ostetaan polttoaine? Ja ensisijaisesti, kuka on vastuussa että julkishallinollisin varoin toimiva yritys on taloudellisesti noin retuperällä?

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Talousongelmien, kaluston huoltamattomuuden ja huonojen työvuorojärjestelyjen ohella meille matkustajille ilmenevä ongelma on kuljettajien palvelutason vaihtelu äärimmäisyydestä toiseen.

Valitettavasti joukossa on niitä tyyppejä, joille me olemme edellä esiintyneitä nimimerkkejä lainatakseni "aivottomia juntteja" (siis emme ole tajunneet mennä omalla autolla?) tai "pokia" (siis jotain ihmisarvottomia otuksia?). Heidän ajatusmaailmassaan linjat on perustettu kuljettajia eikä matkustajia varten. 

Toinen äärimmäisyys ovat ystävällisesti tervehtivät, useimmiten tasaisesti ja rauhallisesti ajavat kuljettajat, jotka jopa oma-aloitteisesti saattavat kertoa, miksi vuoro on myöhässä tai että autossa on vikaa. Heillä on tajua siitä, että joukkoliikenne on matkustustarpeiden asiallista hoitamista varten. 

Ja tämä ei todellakaan ole mikään sukupuoli-, kansallisuus-, kielitaito- eikä ikäkysymys.

Tieto myöhästymisen syystä ei tietenkään nopeuta matkaa, mutta matkustaja voi sen avulla ehkä päätellä jotakin myös suunnittelemansa vaihtoyhteyden toimivuudesta. Jos kaupungin liikenteessä on isojakin sekaannuksia, niin koko matkareittiään saattaa joutua muuttamaan kiertotielle.

Kaikille ei yksi linja ole "all you need"!

----------


## Oxfot

Toivottavasti nimimerkit 23... & Ilmari... eivät liikaa provosoidu, mutta noin viiden vuoden ajokokemukseeni nojautuen voi sanoa sen, että olen harvemmin törmännyt siihen tilanteeseen, kun bussi on myöhässä, että matkustaja tulee vain "kysymään" syytä linja-auton myöhässä olemiseen. Yleensä matkustaja on enemmän tai vähemmän ärtyneessä mielentilassa, eikä millään tavalla yritä piilotella tätä asennetta "kysyessään" syytä myöhästymiseen. Usein jopa käy niin, ettei matkustajaa edes kiinnosta vastaus, vaan matkaa jatketaan "tervehtimisen" jälkeen suoraan bussin takaosaan. Yritä nyt siinä sitten jakaa asianmukaista informaatiota. Toisaalta, jos aidosti halutaan tietoa, miksi ollaan myöhässä, niin silloin tulisi kysyjälle myös asianmukainen vastaus antaa.

Joskus näille "asiakapalveluasennetta" vaativille matkustajille tekisi hyvää nähdä linja-auton asiakaspalvelutilanne (kohtaaminen) myös kuljettajan näkökulmasta. Se ei todellakaan ole kovin helppoa ylläpitää hektisessä kaupunkiliikenteessä koko työpäivän ajan neutraalia työasennetta. No ei tästä sen enempää...

Toinen mielenkiintoinen kysymys koskee myöhässä olemista. Kyllä keskustan kaupunkiliikenteessä pitäisi sallia 1-5 minuutin viivästymiset ilman matkustajien naamanvääntelyä. Keskusta-alueella liikenne- ja matkustajavirrat vain joskus ovat sellaisia, että joukkoliikenne ei etene etukäteen suunnitellulla tavalla. Joskus jopa yhden humalaisen matkustajan rahastamisessa menee useita minuutteja turhaa aikaa, ja jos paikalle joudutaan kutsumaan poliisi vuoro jää todennäköisesti ajamatta. 

Uskokaa tai älkää kyllä tuo myöhässä oleminen lopulta rassaa kuljettajaa kaikista eniten. Viime kädessä tämä myöhässä oleminen tarkoittaa sitä, että ajosarjojen etukäteen suunnitellut tauot jäävät liian lyhyiksi. Voi jopa käydä niin, ettei päätepysäkille tuloajan ja seuraavan lähdön väliin jää lainkaan elpymisaikaa.

Vuoron väliin jäämiset ovat jo sellainen asia, johon pitäisi olla vastaus heti saatavilla, mutta valitettavasti kuljettajat eivät useinkaan tiedä syytä siihen, miksi edellinen vuoro on jäänyt väliin. Kuljettajien tieto muiden vuorojen tilanteesta rajoittuu siihen, mitä hän havaitsee oman bussinsa ohjaamosta! Yleensä kuljettaja voi vain arvailla syytä edellisen vuoron ajamatta jäämiseen. Jos matkustaja on oikeasti kiinnostunut siitä, miksi edellinen vuoro on jäänyt ajamatta, silloin on paras ottaa yhteyttä linjaa ajavan yhtiön työnjohtoon.

----------


## Koala

Oxfot tuossa jo kertoikin asian niinkuin se on.

En ole kuljettaja.

----------


## MCW

> Oletteko nimimerkit MCW ja Koala mahdollisesti itse juuri 23:n kuljettajia kun noin tuntuu teitä sapettavan matkustajan mahdollinen halu saada tietää myöhästymisen tai edellisen vuoron ajamattomuuden syy yms?


Heh, itse ainakin osaan suhtautua aiheeseen huumorilla. Ja mitä ajamattomuuden syihin tulee, mahdollista puuttuvaa vuoroa ei usein edes havaitse. Joskus käy niinkin että nopeusrajoituksia noudattaen aletaan väittämään vuoron jääneen välistä.  :Laughing:

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Kyllä keskustan kaupunkiliikenteessä pitäisi sallia 1-5 minuutin viivästymiset ilman matkustajien naamanvääntelyä.


Myöhässäolo ei ole ongelma keskustassa eikä muuallakaan, missä vuoroväli on tiheä tai kulkee monta linjaa samalta pysäkiltä. Sen sijaan esikaupunkialueella voi jo yhden vuoron - kahdesta puhumattakaan - poisjääminen aiheuttaa vaihtoyhteyksien pahaakin sotkeutumista ja sen myötä naamanvääntymistä. Itse pidän naamani suorana lähtemällä pysäkille pari vuoroa aiemmin, jos on oltava määräaikaan jossain.  :Wink:  Ja aika monta kertaa niitä vuoroja on jäänyt välistä. Mutta eihän mikään joukkoliikennepalvelu näin ole tarkoitettu toimimaan. 




> Vuoron väliin jäämiset ovat jo sellainen asia, johon pitäisi olla vastaus heti saatavilla, mutta valitettavasti kuljettajat eivät useinkaan tiedä syytä siihen, miksi edellinen vuoro on jäänyt väliin. Kuljettajien tieto muiden vuorojen tilanteesta rajoittuu siihen, mitä hän havaitsee oman bussinsa ohjaamosta! Yleensä kuljettaja voi vain arvailla syytä edellisen vuoron ajamatta jäämiseen.


Siinäpä taas yksi niin HelBin kuin muidenkin liikennöitsijöiden ongelma. On se vaan niin hauskaa, kun kaikenlaiset turbokännykät ja wlännäykset on keksitty, niin tieto ei kulje. Liikennetyönjohdon tai tilaajaorganisaation näistä tietenkin pitäisi huolehtia eikä yksittäisen kuljettajan. Siitä huolimatta moni kuljettaja informoi asiakkaita niin paljon kuin pystyy. Matkustajien "naamanvääntöä" ehkäisee vähäinenkin tieto.

----------


## tkp

Helb on päässyt taas Uudenmaan uutisiin. Juttu alkaa noin 5.50 kohdalla

----------


## kuukanko

Tämän päivän Hesarissa kerrotaan HelBin uuden toimitusjohtajan suunnitelmista HelBin ongelmien ratkaisemiseksi. Suurin osa jutusta on myös netissä.

Mielestäni on hienoa nähdä, että HelBillä on nyt toimitusjohtaja, jolla tuntuu olevan oikeat eväät ongelmien ratkaisuun. Todennäköisesti koko pääkaupunkiseudun bussiliikennemarkkina tervehtyy, kun HelB lopettaa alihinnoittelun.

----------


## Eki

Viimeisin Auto, Tekniikka ja Kuljetus -lehti jatkaa aiheesta. Osansa saavat entinen STA Ikaruksineen (joista mätänevät lattiat, mukana pari lohdutonta kuvaa Ikaruksen avatusta lattiasta), ex. Laurilan Linja-Taxus-MobiTraden Risto Laurila, HelB tappioineen ym. Juttu antaa joistain asiavirheistä huolimatta aika synkän kuvan HelBin tilasta.

----------


## Jallu

> Aikuiskoulutus keskuksissa ei taideta pahemmin kertoa uusille kurssilaisille pk seudun linja-autoyritysten työajoista eikä työvuorojärjestelmistä. Palkasta ainakin puhutaan minkä suuruinen se tulee olemaan kun on kuljettajana yrityksessä. Akt:stä kävi liiton toimitsija kertomassa kun itse opiskelin aikanaan kuljettajaksi. Itselleni oli aika yllätys työpäivien pituudet kun siirryin ratin taakse vaikka isäni oli toiminut aikanaan kuljetusyrittäjänä.
> Jossain taisi olla juttua pohjolan liikenteen kuljettajista jotka tulivat töihin kun pl voitti linjat h17,h50,h58,h58A ja 59 (olikohan tässä ne kaikki linjat). Taisi olla 10% luokkaa minkä verran silloisista kuljettajista on vielä töissä pl:llä.
> Aina silloin tällöin kun me 4 eri yrityksen kuljettajat istumme kahvipöytään taukotiloissa niin otamme puheenaiheeksi työssäjaksamisen v:sten matkustajien lisäksi. Ne jotka työskentelevät akt sopimus pohjaisissa yrityksissä puhuvat pitkistä työpäivistä. Työpäivät tuntuvat olevan aamu 07.00- 18.00\19.00 illalla. Toki tuollaisia päiviä ei ole kokoajan johtuen ajo ja lepoajoista. Mielenkiintoista on myös vapaapäivät. Ennen vapaapäivää on yleensä myöhäinen vuoro joka voi loppua esim. 23.00 illalla. sitten on se vapaapäivä ja vapaapäivän jälkeen muuttuu aamuvuoroksi joka voi alkaa vaikka 04.30 aamulla
> Meitä joiden työnantaja noudattaa kunnallista sopimusta on palkka paljon huonompi ja pekkaset puuttuvat. JHL.ään JYTY.yn kuuluu enimmäkseen kuntien ja kaupunkien työntekijöitä maatalouslomittajat mukaanlukien, joten meitä noiden edut eivät paljon lohduta.
> Parasta olisi jos oli Akt:n palkka ja kunnallisen työaika


Puhut asiaa. Tosin meillä oppisopimuskurssilla kävi paikallinen luottamusmies, joka kertoi aika paljonkin asioista. Itse piti olla aktiivinen, eli kyselemässä tietoja. 

Onneksi, meillä oli muutama opettaja, jotka kertoi alasta kaiken. Kiitos Tonalle ammattimiehen sanoista.

Akt:n ja kuntien sopparit kun saisi yhteen, eli parhaat palat kummastakin. Tyytyväinen voisi olla silloin  :Smile:

----------


## tkp

Ei nyt liity pelkästään Helbin ongelmiin, mutta Uusista bussinkuljettajista yli 60 prosenttia maahanmuuttajia

Varmasti jos lasketaan ne henkilöt, joilla D-kortti on, ja jotka kurssin on käynyt niin kuljettajia olisi tarpeeksi. Ongelma on vain suuri vaihtuvuus, kurssilta tulijat on muutaman kuukauden töissä ja huomaavat että ala ei ole heitä varten ja vaihtavat työpaikkaa. Sinne meni hukkaan sekin koulutus.

----------


## karihoo

Kristiina Pajari Helsingin Sanomista on haastatellut HELBin Juha Hakavuorta ja otsikoi artikkelinsa: "Helsingin Bussiliikenne ei enää kärsi kuljettajapulasta". Linkki artikkeliin tässä.

----------


## kuukanko

Hienoa lukea, että HelBin ongelmat saadaan ratkaistua. Tuloksen nousu plussalle voi tosin kestää vielä muutaman vuoden, koska tappiollisia sopimuksia on vielä paljon jäljellä, mutta joka tapauksessa tiedetään, että tappioita ei enää tehdä ikuisesti.

Nähtäväksi jää, miten markkinaosuudet seudulla muuttuvat, kun HelB lopettaa alihinnoittelun. Ehkä asiasta puhutaan jonkun ajan kuluttua uutena HelBin ongelmana. Minä kyllä ainakin arvostan tappiohinnalla markkinaosuutta ottavia markkinahäiriköitä enemmän yhtiöitä, joilla on viivan alla plus-merkkinen luku.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Hienoa lukea, että HelBin ongelmat saadaan ratkaistua. Tuloksen nousu plussalle voi tosin kestää vielä muutaman vuoden, koska tappiollisia sopimuksia on vielä paljon jäljellä, mutta joka tapauksessa tiedetään, että tappioita ei enää tehdä ikuisesti.
> 
> Nähtäväksi jää, miten markkinaosuudet seudulla muuttuvat, kun HelB lopettaa alihinnoittelun. Ehkä asiasta puhutaan jonkun ajan kuluttua uutena HelBin ongelmana. Minä kyllä ainakin arvostan tappiohinnalla markkinaosuutta ottavia markkinahäiriköitä enemmän yhtiöitä, joilla on viivan alla plus-merkkinen luku.


HelB on onneksi ollut rehellinen, eikä ole salannut tappioitaan. Ja nykyään hoitanut vuorojaan varsin hyvin. Autot kulkevat niin hyvin kuin vain muu liikenne sallii.
Mistä voidaan olla varmoja, että voitolliseksi mainostettu Concordia on oikeasti voitollinen? Ettei sitä Ruotsin tai Norjan toiminnoilla tueta? Mielestäni Concordia on todellinen halpabussiyhtiö! Halvat hinnat ja liikenne hoidetaan halvasti. Itä-Helsingissä on paikallisissa lehdissä ollut mielipidekirjoituksia, joissa kaivataan HelBiä takaisin Itiksen ja Kontulan linjoille, kun Concordia ajaa miten sattuu: ilmeisesti ajamattomia lähtöjä ei kuitenkaan tule, kun ei olla kuitenkaan tarpeeksi myöhässä!
Entäs Pohjolan Liikenne? Jokunen vuosi sitten muistan olleen arvostelua siitä, että PL voitti liikennettä alihinnalla. Mistä voidaan olla varmoja, ettei PL kata kustannuksia Transpointin tai VR:n tuotoilla?

----------


## ollit

> Mistä voidaan olla varmoja, että voitolliseksi mainostettu Concordia on oikeasti voitollinen?


Ainakin Inoan taloustietojen perusteella Concordia Bus Finland Oy:n viime vuoden tulos on 480 000  plussalla. Edellisinä vuosina oltu reilusti yli miljoonan pakkasella.

----------


## anticop

> Itä-Helsingissä on paikallisissa lehdissä ollut mielipidekirjoituksia, joissa kaivataan HelBiä takaisin Itiksen ja Kontulan linjoille, kun Concordia ajaa miten sattuu


Mistä voi olla varma ettei, joku varhan kuljettaja olisi kirjoittanut tuommoisen viestin.

----------


## kuukanko

Päivän HS kertoo, kuinka HelBin kassavarat uhkaavat ehtyä.

HelB on kilpailijoitaan onnellisempi siinä, että sillä on vakavarainen omistaja, jonka ansiosta HelB saa vielä lainaa. Vahvasti velkavetoisilla Concordialla ja Veolialla voi olla paljon ankeammat ajat edessään, kun lainahanoja kiristetään.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Entäs Pohjolan Liikenne? Jokunen vuosi sitten muistan olleen arvostelua siitä, että PL voitti liikennettä alihinnalla. Mistä voidaan olla varmoja, ettei PL kata kustannuksia Transpointin tai VR:n tuotoilla?


Esimerkiksi sillä kun katsoo yhtiöjärjestystä. Pohjolan Liikenne ja Transpoint on Vr:n tytäryhtiöitä, joten ovat periaatteessa omillaan. Jos PL olisi Vr:n aputoiminimi Bussiliikenteelle niin asia olisi toinen. Luultavasti nuo alihintaiset katetaan sitten muun suomen paikallisliikenteen kautta. Ei esimerkiksi uusita kalustoa yms.. 

Vr-konserni puolestaan on itsenäinen osakeyhtiö, joka on valtion omistuksessa ja Valtio tekee välillä vain pientä ohjausta.

----------


## vristo

Hesarissa eilen:

Helsingin bussiliikenteen laahaava talous pulma kaupungille 

Toimituksen ammattitaitoa taas: miksi kirjoitetaan, mitä "sylki suuhun tuo"? 

Helsingin bussiliikenne on käsitteenä jotain aivan muuta kuin Helsingin kaupungin omistama liikenneyhtiö nimeltään Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy eli lyhyesti Helb Oy. Tästä virheestä johtuen Hesarin keskustelupalstalla parjataan nyt joukkoliikenteen kalleutta ja turhuutta yleensä, kun koko Helsingin bussiliikenne on niin kallista ja tappiollista.

Toimittajilla on suuri miekka hallussaan, jolla he voivat voimakkaasti vaikuttaa yleiseen mielipiteeseen. Lukijat uskovat sekä luottavat heidän toimittamiinsa uutisiin, oli siellä mitä soppaa hyvänsä. Miksi siis ei voi ottaa asioista selvää ja kirjoittaa oikein?

----------


## aki

Maanantai-aamuna 11.1 helbillä useita ajamattomia lähtöjä "kalustopulan" vuoksi, mm.

h14 Pajamäestä klo 6.57, Eirasta klo 7.38
h43 Hakuninmaalta klo 7.16, Elielinaukiolta klo 8.06
360K Petikosta klo 7.05
362 Petikosta klo 7.10

Tuntuu oudolta että vedotaan kalustopulaan kun juuri vuodenvaihteessa on vapautunut iso määrä kalustoa menetetyiltä linjoilta, olisi ehkä sittenkin kannattanut pitää ruhassa ainakin osa hintti-scanioista vara-autoina vielä talven ajan.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Maanantai-aamuna 11.1 helbillä useita ajamattomia lähtöjä "kalustopulan" vuoksi, mm.
> 
> h14 Pajamäestä klo 6.57, Eirasta klo 7.38
> h43 Hakuninmaalta klo 7.16, Elielinaukiolta klo 8.06
> 360K Petikosta klo 7.05
> 362 Petikosta klo 7.10
> 
> Tuntuu oudolta että vedotaan kalustopulaan kun juuri vuodenvaihteessa on vapautunut iso määrä kalustoa menetetyiltä linjoilta, olisi ehkä sittenkin kannattanut pitää ruhassa ainakin osa hintti-scanioista vara-autoina vielä talven ajan.


Maanantai-aamut voivat olla hankalia, kun viikonlopun ajan seisseet autot ovatkin sitä mieltä, etteivät halua taas töihin lähteä.  :Smile:

----------


## kaakkuri

Eikä tainnut aamuun rajoittua tuo pula, ainakin viiden korvilla Kurvissa sai odotella Lauttasaaren kulkineita ihan rauhassa, sitä vastoin PL:n 67 meni kolmesti samoin kuin HeBuLin 70V. Mihin lie jääneet nuo 65A:n ja 66A:n laitteet.

No, ajattelin hölmönä, paremmalla onnella Ruoholahdesta uudelta 20:n reitiltä kunnes siellä oli pysäkillä vastassa ihmisjoukko ja 25 min odotuksen jälkeen tuulilasikuorma matelevassa #3:ssa. Tuntui joku vika sitäkin Volgaa vaivaavan kun piti valojen vaihtumista odotellessa nostella kierroksia, liekö olleet paineet karkaamassa. Läppäsillallakaan ei vauhdit yli neljänkympin nousseet joten ei onneksi päätä päässyt huimaamaan.
Mutta hienosti otti kuski linjansa haltuun ja teki voitavansa, hymyillen kuunteli matkustavaisten viisaudet. Liekö ollut lääkitys kohdillaan tai vieraskielinen mies.

Aikataulua ei tietenkään pysäkillä ole kun se on sen verran uusi asia tuo linjamuutos ja tainnut tulla melkoisen yllättäen kesken viisivuotissuunnitelman.
Ja mitäpä sillä tekisikään jos kerran ajetaan Finnairin aikatauluilla eli milloin sattuu.

Talvi se on niin kovin vaikea ja yllättävä asia. Joillekin.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Eikä tainnut aamuun rajoittua tuo pula, ainakin viiden korvilla Kurvissa sai odotella Lauttasaaren kulkineita ihan rauhassa, sitä vastoin PL:n 67 meni kolmesti samoin kuin HeBuLin 70V. Mihin lie jääneet nuo 65A:n ja 66A:n laitteet.
> 
> No, ajattelin hölmönä, paremmalla onnella Ruoholahdesta uudelta 20:n reitiltä kunnes siellä oli pysäkillä vastassa ihmisjoukko ja 25 min odotuksen jälkeen tuulilasikuorma matelevassa #3:ssa. Tuntui joku vika sitäkin Volgaa vaivaavan kun piti valojen vaihtumista odotellessa nostella kierroksia, liekö olleet paineet karkaamassa. Läppäsillallakaan ei vauhdit yli neljänkympin nousseet joten ei onneksi päätä päässyt huimaamaan.
> Mutta hienosti otti kuski linjansa haltuun ja teki voitavansa, hymyillen kuunteli matkustavaisten viisaudet. Liekö ollut lääkitys kohdillaan tai vieraskielinen mies.
> 
> Aikataulua ei tietenkään pysäkillä ole kun se on sen verran uusi asia tuo linjamuutos ja tainnut tulla melkoisen yllättäen kesken viisivuotissuunnitelman.
> Ja mitäpä sillä tekisikään jos kerran ajetaan Finnairin aikatauluilla eli milloin sattuu.
> 
> Talvi se on niin kovin vaikea ja yllättävä asia. Joillekin.


Tiedoksi vaan, että eilen oli ilmeisen liukasta ainakin henkilöautoille ja liikennevaloista liikkeellelähtö oli hitaanpaa. Ja kun tietää 65A:n ja 66A:n reitin Kampin läpi ja miten sen henkilöautoilu tukkii normaalistikin, niin ei ole ihme etteivät bussit kulje kuten pitäisi. Sama homma on linjalla 20, jos Bulevardi ja Ruoholahti tökkivät niin aikataululla voi pyyhkiä erään tietyn paikan... ja sitten nämä sitruunat aukovat naamaansa kuljettajalle vaikka hän on tehnyt voitavansa matkan jouduttamiseksi! Luulisi kaikilla olevan tiedossa, että tässä kaupungissa liikenne sujuu usein kehnonlaisesti. Mutta totuushan on se, että nämä myöhässäolon syytä kyselijät vain hidastavat omaa ja muiden matkaa.

Joten samat murheet olisivat, ajoipa ko. linjoja mikä firma tahansa!

Noh, parin vuoden kuluttua pääsee Laruun metrolla, joten sitten ei tarvitse ruuhkia murehtia. Ainiin, mutta sittenhän on se murhe, että itä-Helsingin hampuusit voivat eksyä Laruun häiriköimään...

----------


## Oxfot

> Tiedoksi vaan, että eilen oli ilmeisen liukasta ainakin henkilöautoille ja liikennevaloista liikkeellelähtö oli hitaanpaa. Ja kun tietää 65A:n ja 66A:n reitin Kampin läpi ja miten sen henkilöautoilu tukkii normaalistikin, niin ei ole ihme etteivät bussit kulje kuten pitäisi. Sama homma on linjalla 20, jos Bulevardi ja Ruoholahti tökkivät niin aikataululla voi pyyhkiä erään tietyn paikan... ja sitten nämä sitruunat aukovat naamaansa kuljettajalle vaikka hän on tehnyt voitavansa matkan jouduttamiseksi! Luulisi kaikilla olevan tiedossa, että tässä kaupungissa liikenne sujuu usein kehnonlaisesti. Mutta totuushan on se, että nämä myöhässäolon syytä kyselijät vain hidastavat omaa ja muiden matkaa.
> 
> Joten samat murheet olisivat, ajoipa ko. linjoja mikä firma tahansa!


Itse asiassa osaa 65A:n ja 66A:n lähdöistähän ajaa Tammelundin kuljettajat. Samalla tavalla ne jumiutuvat kaivokadun ja Kampin ruuhkiin.




> Talvi se on niin kovin vaikea ja yllättävä asia. Joillekin.


Nämä kommentit alkavat pikkuhiljaa kyrsimään. Tervetuloa vain ajamaan raskasta kalustoa talvikeleillä, jos ajokortin kirjaimet riittävät! Mä voin ammattiautoilijana luvata sulle, että talvi ei todellakaan ole kovin vaikea tai yllättävä asia minulle tai useimmille linja-autonkuljettajille. Varovaisuutta tämä kyllä vaatii. Itse pysyn erittäin hyvin aikataulussa myös talvikeleillä, kunhan edessä oleva tie vain on vapaa henkilöautoista (aina näin ei ole). Silloin kun tiellä on ruuhkia sille ei voi mitään. Reitillä olevalla linja-autolla on kovin vähän keinoja käytettävissään ruuhkan ohittamiseksi (linjalla on pysyttävä ja pysäkeillä on käytävä).

----------


## tkp

> Itse pysyn erittäin hyvin aikataulussa myös talvikeleillä, kunhan edessä oleva tie vain on vapaa henkilöautoista (aina näin ei ole). Silloin kun tiellä on ruuhkia sille ei voi mitään. Reitillä olevalla linja-autolla on kovin vähän keinoja käytettävissään ruuhkan ohittamiseksi (linjalla on pysyttävä ja pysäkeillä on käytävä).


 Pikavuoroissa käytännössä myöhästymiset aiheutuu 90%:sti siitä että maantiellä pitkää jonoa vetää joku nissan micra, jonka kuljettajalla ei riitä taito tai usko ajaa edes lähelle nopeusrajoituksen mukaista vauhtia. Siinä sitten ajellaan pikavuorolla pitkässä jonossa perässä ja mietitään kaikkea taivaan ja maan väliltä ko. Micra-kuljettajasta ja aikataulua jossa muuten pysyttäisiin edes kohtuullisesti mutta....

Se loppu 10% tulee sitten siitä että ihan oikeasti joutuu ajamaan hitaasti, mutta sellaisia kelejä lienee tänä talvena ollut yhden käden sormilla laskettavissa.

----------


## ultrix

> Pikavuoroissa käytännössä myöhästymiset aiheutuu 90%:sti siitä että maantiellä pitkää jonoa vetää joku nissan micra, jonka kuljettajalla ei riitä taito tai usko ajaa edes lähelle nopeusrajoituksen mukaista vauhtia. Siinä sitten ajellaan pikavuorolla pitkässä jonossa perässä ja mietitään kaikkea taivaan ja maan väliltä ko. Micra-kuljettajasta ja aikataulua jossa muuten pysyttäisiin edes kohtuullisesti mutta....


Nopeusrajoitushan on absoluuttisesti suurin sallittu nopeus, sopiva tilannenopeushan voi olla paljonkin pienempi. Jos kuljettaja ei tahdo ajaa satasen alueella satasta (esim. valtatiellä 12), se hänelle sallittakoon. Hyvälläkin säällä 80 km/h satasen alueella on vielä ihan riittävä nopeus, esim. pysähtymismatka on huomattavasti lyhempi. Ymmärtänet nyt micrakuskin alinopeuden?

Aikataulusuunnittelijan tulisi myöhästymiset välttääkseen jättää enemmän pelivaraa, jossain Huittisissa ja Forssissa on sitten mukava pitää normaaliolosuhteissa pidempi tauko, jos aikataulussa on varauduttu paremmin viivästymisiin. Matkustajakin uskaltaa ehkä käydä Matkahuollon baarissa sumpilla, jos on 10 minuuttia pelivaraa viiden tai vähemmän sijaan.

----------


## MMH

> Pikavuoroissa käytännössä myöhästymiset aiheutuu 90%:sti siitä että maantiellä pitkää jonoa vetää joku nissan micra, jonka kuljettajalla ei riitä taito tai usko ajaa edes lähelle nopeusrajoituksen mukaista vauhtia.


Hidas rahastus ja laukkujen laittaminen ruumaan kaupunkipysäkeillä ovat suurimmat syyt pika- ja vakiovuorojen myöhästelyyn, samoin ruuhkat kaupunkialueilla. Maanteillä on yleensä ohitusmahdollisuus, jota myös bussit usein käyttävät.

----------


## tkp

> Nopeusrajoitushan on absoluuttisesti suurin sallittu nopeus, sopiva tilannenopeushan voi olla paljonkin pienempi. Jos kuljettaja ei tahdo ajaa satasen alueella satasta (esim. valtatiellä 12), se hänelle sallittakoon. Hyvälläkin säällä 80 km/h satasen alueella on vielä ihan riittävä nopeus, esim. pysähtymismatka on huomattavasti lyhempi. Ymmärtänet nyt micrakuskin alinopeuden?


Micra saa ajaa vaikka kävelyvauhtia jos tuntuu että se on hälle sopiva matkanopeus, mutta olisi sopivaa sitten edes hieman ajatella muuta liikennettä ja ajaa sivuun välillä että muu liikenne (siis ne joiden mielestä edes lähellä nopeusrajoitusta oleva ajonopeus on keliin nähden sopiva) saisi ajaa sitä omaa sopivaksi kokemaansa _tilannenopeutta_

----------


## kaakkuri

> Nämä kommentit alkavat pikkuhiljaa kyrsimään. Tervetuloa vain ajamaan raskasta kalustoa talvikeleillä, jos ajokortin kirjaimet riittävät! Mä voin ammattiautoilijana luvata sulle, että talvi ei todellakaan ole kovin vaikea tai yllättävä asia minulle tai useimmille linja-autonkuljettajille. Varovaisuutta tämä kyllä vaatii. Itse pysyn erittäin hyvin aikataulussa myös talvikeleillä, kunhan edessä oleva tie vain on vapaa henkilöautoista (aina näin ei ole). Silloin kun tiellä on ruuhkia sille ei voi mitään. Reitillä olevalla linja-autolla on kovin vähän keinoja käytettävissään ruuhkan ohittamiseksi (linjalla on pysyttävä ja pysäkeillä on käytävä).


No sittenpä kyrsii. Tiedoksi että niin kyrsii pysäkilläkin. Yhteinen on siis harrastus.

Mulla taitaa kortissa riittää kirjaimet kaikkiin Suomen teillä kulkeviin tai kuljetettaviin laitteisiin, kun se kerran kiinnosti. Ainoana poikkeuksena taitaa olla panssarivaunu.
Mutta kortillani en ole vielä koskaan edes koittanut kolata ja hiekottaa pysäkkejä kuntoon että niistä pääsisi liikkeelle, en korjata rikkinäisiä telinkeventäjiä että niiden avustuksella pääsisi liikkeelle tai laittaa lisä- tai vara-autoja liikkeelle jos kerran koko homma sylttää.
Uskopa huviksesi että kuljettajien lisäksi toimivaan joukkoliikenteeseen tarvitaan paljon muitakin kuin vain kuljettajia. Kun kelit heikkenee, tulevat avainasemaan ajoneuvohuollon ja tiehuollon kaverit. Hankintaosaston töppöilyt ja onnistumiset kuitataan tallille seisomaan jäävillä tai linjalle lähtevillä kalustoilla. Ja koko porukkaa tarvitaan.
Meillä ei pitäisi olla mikään yllätys että joskus on lunta ja on pakkasta. Mutta silti se vaikuttaa olevan yllätys niin pikkuautoilijoille kuin joukkoliikenteellekin.

Hyvä jos sinä pysyt aikataulussa talvellakin kunhan ei ole muita tien päällä.

----------


## Oxfot

> Uskopa huviksesi että kuljettajien lisäksi toimivaan joukkoliikenteeseen tarvitaan paljon muitakin kuin vain kuljettajia. Kun kelit heikkenee, tulevat avainasemaan ajoneuvohuollon ja tiehuollon kaverit. Hankintaosaston töppöilyt ja onnistumiset kuitataan tallille seisomaan jäävillä tai linjalle lähtevillä kalustoilla. Ja koko porukkaa tarvitaan.
> Meillä ei pitäisi olla mikään yllätys että joskus on lunta ja on pakkasta. Mutta silti se vaikuttaa olevan yllätys niin pikkuautoilijoille kuin joukkoliikenteellekin.
> 
> Hyvä jos sinä pysyt aikataulussa talvellakin kunhan ei ole muita tien päällä.


Ei Suomessa talvi mikään yllätys ole. Yllätys se on silloin, jos asioiden oletetaan/vaaditaan sujuvan auto- ja/tai raideliikenteessä kuivan kelin malliin. Kyllä sitä muuallakin ollaan vaikeuksissa lumen ja jään kanssa (jopa Skandinaviassa). 

*Uutisotsikko Norjasta 7.1.2010:*

"Norjan pääkaupungissa Oslossa linja-autot eivät kulkeneet koko päivänä, koska pakkanen jäädytti polttoaineen linja-autojen tankeissa. Myös kaupungin lauttaliikenne hyytyi täysin."

*Uutisisotsikoita maailmalta 18.12.2009*: 

"Britanniassa Lutonin ja Gatwickin lentokentät suljettiin yöllä lumen vuoksi."

"Ranskassa viranomaiset kehottivat lentoyhtiöitä perumaan noin kolmanneksen lennoistaan. Lähes tuhat matkustajaa joutui yöpymään Pariisin Charles de Gaullen kentällä."

"Kentissä sadat lumen saartamiseksi jääneet autoilijat joutuivat viettämään yönsä autoissa. Essexin poliisille tuli tietoon 180 yöllä tapahtunutta liikenneonnettomuutta. Pahimmilla alueilla poliisi kehotti ihmisiä välttämään kokonaan lähtöä liikenteeseen."

"Pohjois-Ranskassa suljettiin useita moottoritietä. Lumi synnytti liikenneruuhkia, joiden takia sadat juuttuivat autoihinsa tuntikausiksi. Lumi viivästytti myös huippunopeita TGV-junia." 

"Belgiassa talvinen keli aiheutti ruuhkia ja satoja liikenneonnettomuuksia."

"Ukrainassa hankalin tilanne oli maan eteläosissa, joka yleensä on lumetonta aluetta. Kova tuuli ja lumipyry keräsi paikoin metrin korkuisia kinoksia. Odessan tiellä seisoi pahimmillaan 8 000 autoa ja kuorma-autoa jonossa."

Jos Suomessa joutuu lumimyräkässä tai huonossa säässä odottamaan parikymmentä minuuttia linja-autoa tai junaa, niin luulisi edes ammattikuljettajalta löytyvän ymmärrystä siihen, mistä tämä voi johtua, eikä tarvitse alkamaan syyttää kollegoita tai alan duunareita huonosti tehdystä työstä. Helsingin niemellä liikenne voi puuroutua paljon pienemmästäkin syystä kuin huonosta kelistä, eikä silloinkaan ongelmat välttämättä johdy HelBistä. Kaikella kunnioituksella.

----------


## trumanb

> Pikavuoroissa käytännössä myöhästymiset aiheutuu 90%:sti siitä että maantiellä pitkää jonoa vetää joku nissan micra, jonka kuljettajalla ei riitä taito tai usko ajaa edes lähelle nopeusrajoituksen mukaista vauhtia.


Ihan tiedoksi, että Nissan Micralla pääsee kyllä halutessaan myös ylinopeutta. Se ei ole Micralle mikään ongelma. Enemmänkin ne ovat näitä Bemareilla ja Mersuilla ajavia rikkaita rouvia sekä pukumiehiä, jotka niitä jonoja synnyttävät.

----------


## Nak

Nyt on tiedossa ehkä rahahuoliin helpotusta sillä kuuleman mukaan helb aikoo lakkauttaa koskelan värikon  toiminnot ja yt neuvotteluja käydään yhteensä 40 hallinto ja korjaamo henkilökunnan irtisanomiseksi. Irtisanomiset alkaa kuulemma ytneuvottelujen päätyttyä ja varikolla toiminta loppuu vuodenvaihteessa. Kuljettajia irtisanomiset ei koske.

----------


## hana

> Nyt on tiedossa ehkä rahahuoliin helpotusta sillä kuuleman mukaan helb aikoo lakkauttaa koskelan värikon  toiminnot ja yt neuvotteluja käydään yhteensä 40 hallinto ja korjaamo henkilökunnan irtisanomiseksi. Irtisanomiset alkaa kuulemma ytneuvottelujen päätyttyä ja varikolla toiminta loppuu vuodenvaihteessa. Kuljettajia irtisanomiset ei koske.


Koskelan varikon lopettaminen on sinällään järkevää kun katsoo mitä linjoja Helb ajaa vuodenvaihteen jälkeen. Ylitöitäkin tuntuu taas olevan vaikka 452, 453 ja 611 loppuikin syksyllä. Näin yhtä Helbin kaveria ja sanoi painaneensa viikonloppuna 17h ylitöitä eikä edes "kirjalle."

----------


## toson

> Nyt on tiedossa ehkä rahahuoliin helpotusta sillä kuuleman mukaan helb aikoo lakkauttaa koskelan värikon  toiminnot ja yt neuvotteluja käydään yhteensä 40 hallinto ja korjaamo henkilökunnan irtisanomiseksi. Irtisanomiset alkaa kuulemma ytneuvottelujen päätyttyä ja varikolla toiminta loppuu vuodenvaihteessa. Kuljettajia irtisanomiset ei koske.


Mistä tämä tieto?

----------


## Nak

Ruhan ja koskelan työntekijät moista huhua ovat tänään levittäneet...

----------


## rioshin

> Nyt on tiedossa ehkä rahahuoliin helpotusta sillä kuuleman mukaan helb aikoo lakkauttaa koskelan värikon  toiminnot ja yt neuvotteluja käydään yhteensä 40 hallinto ja korjaamo henkilökunnan irtisanomiseksi. Irtisanomiset alkaa kuulemma ytneuvottelujen päätyttyä ja varikolla toiminta loppuu vuodenvaihteessa. Kuljettajia irtisanomiset ei koske.


Kyllä, YT-neuvottelut alkavat ensi viikon maanantaina, tarkoituksena todellakin irtisanoa 40 henkilöä. Irtisanomiset eivät kuitenkaan koske kuljettajia.

Lisäksi harkinnassa on yhden varikon sulkeminen. Varikkoa ei kuitenkaan ole nimetty YT-neuvottelukutsussa, joka on varikon ilmoitustaululla, mutta eiköhän se kohtuullisen varmaa ole, että Koskela pienimpänä lopetetaan. Jos lopetettava varikko olisi Varha tai Ruha, olisi ongelmana, että minne autot. Ruha toisaalta on vasta pistetty kuntoon, joten sekin puoltaa sitä, että Ruhan varikkoa ei lakkauteta. Kaikki siis viittaa siihen, että se varikko jolta itse ajan, olisi poistumassa vuodenvaihteessa.

----------


## kuukanko

YLE: Helsingin Bussiliikenne irtisanoo henkilöstöään ja lopettaa Koskelan varikon

----------


## hana

Ei kai vaan Helbillä ole taas kuski pula edessä syksyllä 2011? Kuulin tosin Helbillä ajavalta kaverilta, että ensi vuoden alusta alkaen palkkaero on uuden kuskin osalta enää 30 senttiä tunnilta akt:n eduksi. En ole tarkkaan laskenut, mutta linjoille 194 ja 195 sekä lentokentän pakettiin tarvittaneen jopa noin 100 kuljettajaa ja vaikka Helb hävisi mm. Larun paketin on henkilöstö tilanne tällä hetkellä kuitenkin se, että "ylimääräisiä" kuljettajia ei ole kuin jonkin verran. Lisäksi täytyy huomioida suurten ikäluokkien eläköityminen ja muu luonnollinen poistuma.

----------


## killerpop

Ongelmat ne vaan eivät ole ohi, päinvastoin:

HS: Helsingin Bussiliikenne tarvitsee tukea kaupungilta
http://www.hs.fi/artikkeli/1135263255622?ref=rss

----------


## ultrix

Mitähän EU-komissio tykkää tällaisesta meiningistä?

----------


## iTapio

Pitäisiköhän palata takaisin vanhaan hyvään liikennelaitosaikaan? Voitaisiin todeta että yhtiöittämiskokeilu meni mönkään ja liitetään Helb takaisin osaksi HKL:ää :Biggrin:  Ei ole enää sitä ongelmaa että tilajaa ja tuottaja on samaa firmaa... 

En myöskään osaa nähdä mitään hyvää kilpailuttamisessa. Kaupungin ei olisi pakko kilpailuttaa omaa liikennettään, mutta kun Brysselissä aivastetaan niin Suomessa kumarretaan.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## hana

> Pitäisiköhän palata takaisin vanhaan hyvään liikennelaitosaikaan? Voitaisiin todeta että yhtiöittämiskokeilu meni mönkään ja liitetään Helb takaisin osaksi HKL:ää Ei ole enää sitä ongelmaa että tilajaa ja tuottaja on samaa firmaa... 
> 
> En myöskään osaa nähdä mitään hyvää kilpailuttamisessa. Kaupungin ei olisi pakko kilpailuttaa omaa liikennettään, mutta kun Brysselissä aivastetaan niin Suomessa kumarretaan.


Päinvastoin, Vantaalla ja Espoossa ollaan erittäin tyytyväisiä kun bussiyritykset yksityistettiin ja vielä hyvissä ajoissa. Helbin ongelma on nimenomaan se, että sitä ei olla yksityistetty. Vantaalla ja Espoossa naureskellaan kun Helsingin kaupunki rahoittaa Helbbiä, kun Vantaalla ja Espoossa tappion kantaa itse bussiyritykset eikä kaupunki. Veolia ja Nobina tekevät Helbin tavoin tällä hetkellä miljoonatappiota, lähde kauppalehti. :Smile:

----------


## Jussi

> Päinvastoin, Vantaalla ja Espoossa ollaan erittäin tyytyväisiä kun bussiyritykset yksityistettiin ja vielä hyvissä ajoissa. Helbin ongelma on nimenomaan se, että sitä ei olla yksityistetty. Vantaalla ja Espoossa naureskellaan kun Helsingin kaupunki rahoittaa Helbbiä, kun Vantaalla ja Espoossa tappion kantaa itse bussiyritykset eikä kaupunki. Veolia ja Nobina tekevät Helbin tavoin tällä hetkellä miljoonatappiota, lähde kauppalehti.


Tuossahan on vielä sellainen erikoisuus, että kun Helb ajaa myös sellaisia linjoja jotka eivät käykään Helsingissä (esim. 510) joten jos näistä tulee tappiota, Helsingin kaupunki tukee Espoon ja Vantaan sisäistä (tai näiden välistä) liikennettä. Espoo ja Vantaa sen sijaan eivät samanlaista suoraa tukea Helsingin sisäisille linjoille anna.

----------


## AJO

HKL-Bussiliikenne ja sen seuraaja Helb eivät koskaan toimintansa aikana ole kattaneet kustannuksiaan. Ainoa poikkeus oli STA:n yhdistymisen yhteydessä tehty tilinpäätösjärjestely. En halua veroillani tukea kelvotonta toimintaa!

----------


## tkp

Lienee Helbillä jonkinlaista pulaa kuljettajista, mol.fi:ssä haetaan 20 kuljettajaa ja YLE:n uutisissa puhutaan 180:sta kuljettajasta.

----------


## tuokiak

> Lienee Helbillä jonkinlaista pulaa kuljettajista, mol.fi:ssä haetaan 20 kuljettajaa ja YLE:n uutisissa puhutaan 180:sta kuljettajasta.


Ihan olis kiva kuulla miten ratkaiset tuon ongelman kun yhtiö x liikennöi tiettyyn päivään asti liikennettä ja seuraavana päivänä liikenteen hoitaakin yhtiö y ?
Kuljettajilla on lomat ym. eikä monikaan ole halukas vaihtamaan toiseen yhtiöön (oma näkemykseni)

----------


## aki

Eikös nykyajan kilpailutetussa liikenteessä tällaiseen jatkuvaan kilpailuttamiseen ja työnantajan vaihtoon pidä suhtautua siten että mikään ei ole ikuista! Itse olen palvelualalla ja joka kolmas vuosi saa jännittää miten duunipaikan käy! Näin se maailma vaan nykyään eu-maailmassa menee!

----------


## Koala

> Eikös nykyajan kilpailutetussa liikenteessä tällaiseen jatkuvaan kilpailuttamiseen ja työnantajan vaihtoon pidä suhtautua siten että mikään ei ole ikuista! Itse olen palvelualalla ja joka kolmas vuosi saa jännittää miten duunipaikan käy! Näin se maailma vaan nykyään eu-maailmassa menee!


Mutta jos vaikka Helb voittaa linjat Nobinalta, mutta Nobinan kuljettajat eivät halua HelBille, ei heitä voi pakottaakaan Helbille töihin! Hehän saattavat vaikka vaihtaa alaa! ja tälle HelB voi mitään!

----------


## tkp

> Ihan olis kiva kuulla miten ratkaiset tuon ongelman kun yhtiö x liikennöi tiettyyn päivään asti liikennettä ja seuraavana päivänä liikenteen hoitaakin yhtiö y ?


Helbin ongelmien ratkaisu ei kuulu toimenkuvaani, mutta mikäli tässä kirjoituksessa on yhtään totuuden siementä niin en ihmettele että firmassa ovi käy tiuhaan.

----------


## killerpop

Tilanne, mikä nytten vallitsee, ei kyllä ole järin innostava, kun HelB saa käytännössä jatkaa tappion tekemistä. Oikeasti yksityisillä yrityksillä tulee jossain vaiheessa se kassan pohja vastaan, jos koittaa pysyä mukana hintatasossa ja mitä muutakaan tällainen aiheuttaa kuin vääristää kilpailua?

Vaikka HelBin tarjoustaso olisi parantunut kannattavuudeltaan vuosien takaisesta, niin olisi jo korkea aika voittaa liikennettä sellaisella hinnalla, että siitä jäisi jo jotain katettakin, eikä vaan tehtäisi lisää velkaa edellisten päälle. No, ehkäpä M.O.T. tai muu tutkiva asiaohjelma jaksaisi nähdä hieman mielenkiintoa ja kysellä mielipiteitä EU:ta myöten.

Kierre on syntynyt, mikäpä sen katkaisisi?

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Tilanne, mikä nytten vallitsee, ei kyllä ole järin innostava, kun HelB saa käytännössä jatkaa tappion tekemistä. Oikeasti yksityisillä yrityksillä tulee jossain vaiheessa se kassan pohja vastaan, jos koittaa pysyä mukana hintatasossa ja mitä muutakaan tällainen aiheuttaa kuin vääristää kilpailua?
> 
> Vaikka HelBin tarjoustaso olisi parantunut kannattavuudeltaan vuosien takaisesta, niin olisi jo korkea aika voittaa liikennettä sellaisella hinnalla, että siitä jäisi jo jotain katettakin, eikä vaan tehtäisi lisää velkaa edellisten päälle. No, ehkäpä M.O.T. tai muu tutkiva asiaohjelma jaksaisi nähdä hieman mielenkiintoa ja kysellä mielipiteitä EU:ta myöten.
> 
> Kierre on syntynyt, mikäpä sen katkaisisi?


Jottei väärä tieto leviä, niin viime- ja toissavuoden aikana HelBin voittamat uudet sopimukset on laskettu voitollisiksi.
Se syy, miksi vanhat sopimukset ovat olleet tappiollisia, on joidenkin kuluerien unohtuminen tarjouslaskennassa eli tunarointi.

Huomattavaa on myös, että viime vuoden tappio on paljon pienempi kuin toissavuotinen. Tästä vuodesta on vielä paha sanoa. Mikä tulee olemaan uuden sopimuksen aiheuttaman työpahoinvoinnin sairaslomien kustannukset. Nyt kun on saatu AKT-tyyliset työpäivät entisen hyvän HKL-järjestelmän tilalle, jossa työaikajärjestelyt olivat työssäjaksamisen kannalta huomattavasti järkevämmät.

Työssäjaksamisessa lienee ongelmia muissakin pk-seudun firmoissa. Senpä takia heitänkin pallon sinne, jolla olisi halutessaan huomattavaa vaikutusvaltaa asiaan, eli AKT:lle!

----------


## aki

> Jottei väärä tieto leviä, niin viime- ja toissavuoden aikana HelBin voittamat uudet sopimukset on laskettu voitollisiksi.


Onko siis niin että Helbin voittamat sopimukset linjoilla 51,52(A),53,57,78,79,90(A,N) 96(N) ja 98(A) joiden liikenne alkoi 1.1.2009 ovat vielä tappiollisia ja näiden jälkeen tehdyt sopimukset voitollisia?

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko siis niin että Helbin voittamat sopimukset linjoilla 51,52(A),53,57,78,79,90(A,N) 96(N) ja 98(A) joiden liikenne alkoi 1.1.2009 ovat vielä tappiollisia ja näiden jälkeen tehdyt sopimukset voitollisia?


Jos ja kun noin on, niin sopimusten kääntyminen voitollisiksi sattuu muuten yhteen HelBin toimitusjohtajan vaihdoksen kanssa...

----------


## Koala

> Jos ja kun noin on, niin sopimusten kääntyminen voitollisiksi sattuu muuten yhteen HelBin toimitusjohtajan vaihdoksen kanssa...


Eikös tämä tappiosopimusten teon lopettaminen hänen lupauksensa julkisuudessa ollut ja alkaa näyttää siltä että sanansa mittainen mies?

----------


## Kuru

> Työssäjaksamisessa lienee ongelmia muissakin pk-seudun firmoissa. Senpä takia heitänkin pallon sinne, jolla olisi halutessaan huomattavaa vaikutusvaltaa asiaan, eli AKT:lle!


Enempi työssäjaksamiseen vaikuttaisi jos työvuorosuunnittelijat tekisi järkeviä listoja ja ajokaavoja. Kaikkihan nuo on "tehty" työaikalakien mukaan muka.  Kuskien ja luottamusmiesten pitäis kimpassa alkaa toimia epäkohtien korjaamiseksi paikallisesti, eikä aina huutaa vaan akt:tä apuun.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Enempi työssäjaksamiseen vaikuttaisi jos työvuorosuunnittelijat tekisi järkeviä listoja ja ajokaavoja. Kaikkihan nuo on "tehty" työaikalakien mukaan muka.  Kuskien ja luottamusmiesten pitäis kimpassa alkaa toimia epäkohtien korjaamiseksi paikallisesti, eikä aina huutaa vaan akt:tä apuun.


Onhan se mitä suurimmassa määrin liittojen asia yhteispelillä laittaa nämä asiat kuntoon samalla kertaa koko seudulla vaikka lakolla uhaten. Ei pari hassua luottamusmiestä saa juuri mitään aikaan.

----------


## Kuru

> Onhan se mitä suurimmassa määrin liittojen asia yhteispelillä laittaa nämä asiat kuntoon samalla kertaa koko seudulla vaikka lakolla uhaten. Ei pari hassua luottamusmiestä saa juuri mitään aikaan.


Onhan se tavallaan liittojen asia, mutta jokaisessa ajokaavassa on uniikit virheensä. Vaikka miten paperia lukisit, mutta et ratintakana ole ollut niin ei tiedä mikä missäkin mättää. Ilman että kuskit rupee tekemään valituksia ajokaavoistaan ja niihin aletaan puuttua paikallistasolla, ei auta se akt:n puuttuminen mitään. Vaatii kuskien, työnantajan ja liiton yhteistyön että niitä muutoksia saadaan. Kuskien pitää tehdä ne tuntimuutosilmoitukset mikäli tauotkin menee ajoajaksi, ilman niitä ei varmasti tule muutoksi.

----------


## Koala

Oli aamulla oranssitakkinen korjaamonsetä H54 ratissa, tainneet kuljettajat loppua kesken  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Aamulla oli todella monta peruttua vuoroa HelB:n Vartiokylän varikon linjoilla, syynä HSL:n poikkeusliikennetiedotuksessa oli vain "Tilapäinen häiriö".


Mikäs HelB:llä on vikana, kun tämä vuorojen peruminen on jatkunut jo monta viikkoa ja jatkuu näköjään edelleen?

----------


## chauffer

> Oli aamulla oranssitakkinen korjaamonsetä H54 ratissa, tainneet kuljettajat loppua kesken


Oli kyllä ihan normi varamies, tosin buscom asentajan hommissa aamulla ja äkkilähtö tuli... siksi siis haalarit päällä...  :Biggrin:

----------


## hana

En maalaile piruja seinille, mutta jotenkin tuntuu että syksyllä se kuski pula vasta räjähtääkin käsiin johtuen mm. lentokentän seutulinjojen sekä 194 ja 195 liikennöinnin myötä. Johtuuko rekrytointi ongelmat eri työehtosopimuksesta vai mistä, mutta kun pula on jo nyt kuskeista niin mitä se on sitten syksyllä.

----------


## chauffer

> En maalaile piruja seinille, mutta jotenkin tuntuu että syksyllä se kuski pula vasta räjähtääkin käsiin johtuen mm. lentokentän seutulinjojen sekä 194 ja 195 liikennöinnin myötä. Johtuuko rekrytointi ongelmat eri työehtosopimuksesta vai mistä, mutta kun pula on jo nyt kuskeista niin mitä se on sitten syksyllä.


Ei tuo kuskipula nyt niin paha ole mitä tässä annatte ymmärtää... tuo "korjaamonsetä" esim. ajoi yhden lähdön kun toinen nukkui pommiin... ja uusia kuljettajia näkyy tulevan n. 10 kpl. viikossa...

----------


## hana

> En maalaile piruja seinille, mutta jotenkin tuntuu että syksyllä se kuski pula vasta räjähtääkin käsiin johtuen mm. lentokentän seutulinjojen sekä 194 ja 195 liikennöinnin myötä. Johtuuko rekrytointi ongelmat eri työehtosopimuksesta vai mistä, mutta kun pula on jo nyt kuskeista niin mitä se on sitten syksyllä.


Joudun perumaan puheeni ja nostan hattua Helbille. Tällä kertaa uusien kuljettajien rekrytointi onnistui mainiosti :Very Happy:

----------


## 339-DF

Niin. Enää on ongelmana muutaman miljoonan tappiot per vuosi omistajalle eli meille stadilaisille veronmaksajille. Pikkujuttuja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Niin. Enää on ongelmana muutaman miljoonan tappiot per vuosi omistajalle eli meille stadilaisille veronmaksajille. Pikkujuttuja.


HeLBin tarkoitushan on pitää hintatasoa kurissa. Se vaan näyttää onnistuvan huonosti sikäli, ettei HeLB pysty kilpailemaan kuin tekemällä tappiota. Silti tappioiden maksaminen tullee halvemmaksi kuin maksaa korkeampaa ostohintaa kaikesta liikenteestä. Ongelma vaan on siinä, että tappioita ei voi loputtomiin kattaa osakeyhtiön lainoituksella, koska velkojen ylittäessä varallisuuden OY pitää asettaa konkurssiin. Siinä ei auta, että velkoja on omistaja itse. Osakepääomaakaan ei voi loputtomasti korottaa. Ja juuri siksi, ettei tappiontasaus loputtomiin ole mahdollista, kilapilijat halusivat HeLBin osakeyhtiöksi.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Teollisuuden ja Työnantajien Keskusliiton entinen toimitusjohtaja, Johannes Koroma, kirjoittaa Lukijan areena-palstalla, Helsingin Uutisissa:

Bussiliikenteen loputtomat tappiot

Kirjoitus sivaltaa myös muita joukkoliikennemuotoja.

----------


## 339-DF

> HeLBin tarkoitushan on pitää hintatasoa kurissa. Se vaan näyttää onnistuvan huonosti sikäli, ettei HeLB pysty kilpailemaan kuin tekemällä tappiota. Silti tappioiden maksaminen tullee halvemmaksi kuin maksaa korkeampaa ostohintaa kaikesta liikenteestä.


Mä hyväksyn tämän ihan mielelläni, mutta omistajan eli kaupungin pitäisi siinä tapauksessa määrätä, että HelB osallistuu vain Helsingin sisäisten linjojen kilpailuihin.

Sitä en hyväksy, että minun verorahoillani tuetaan Espoon peltojen bussivuoroja, joista HelB ehkä tekee halvimman, tappiollisen tarjouksen ja stadilaiset maksavat erotuksen veroina. Ei Helsingillä pidä olla intressejä muiden kaupunkien bussiliikenteen hintatason suhteen. Tai sitten myydään HelB:n osakkeista osa Espoon ja osa Vantaan kaupungeille.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sitä en hyväksy, että minun verorahoillani tuetaan Espoon peltojen bussivuoroja, joista HelB ehkä tekee halvimman, tappiollisen tarjouksen ja stadilaiset maksavat erotuksen veroina. Ei Helsingillä pidä olla intressejä muiden kaupunkien bussiliikenteen hintatason suhteen. Tai sitten myydään HelB:n osakkeista osa Espoon ja osa Vantaan kaupungeille.


Tämä onkin mielenkiintoinen näkökohta. Mutta onhan Helsinki tukemassa Espoota paljon isommillakin summilla sijoittamalla toista sataa miljoonaa Espoon metrojuniin. Miksi?

Mitä busseihin tulee, voi tietenkin olla, että HeLBin hintapoljenta on silti edullista Helsingille. Siinäkin tilanteessa, että siinä sivussa subventoidaan sitäkin liikennettä, jonka tappio kuuluu Espoolle.

Antero

----------


## vristo

YLE Helsingin uutisia tänään:

Helsingin Bussiliikenteen tulos yhä miinuksella

Mutta, mitäs tämä on?




> Helsingin Bussiliikenteen kannattavuutta on pyritty viime vuosina parantamaan muun muassa *lippujen hintaa nostamalla* ja sisäisiä toimintoja tehostamalla, kertoo toimitusjohtaja Juha Hakavuori.


Ei varmaankaan aivan noin, arvon YLE Helsingin toimittaja, tai sitten meille helsinkiläisille veronmaksajille ei ole kerrottu aivan kaikkea.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei varmaankaan aivan noin, arvon YLE Helsingin toimittaja, tai sitten meille helsinkiläisille veronmaksajille ei ole kerrottu aivan kaikkea.


Hakavuori on ehkä sanonut "hintoja nostamalla", mikä tarkoittaa tarjoushintojen nostoa. Siinä tapauksessa annan toimittajan virheelle vähän ymmärrystä, mutten kuitenkaan paljon. Kyllä jokaisen HSL-liikenteestä uutisoivan pitäisi edes perusasetelma ja roolit oikein tajuta. Varsinkin Ylellä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

HelB teki viime vuonna 5,7 miljoonan euron tappiot ja irtisanoo 70 kuljettajaa. Helsingin kaupunki on HelBin toiminnan jatkumisen kannalla, vaikka lisärahoitusta tarvitaan.

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...htio_irtisanoo

----------


## Koala

> Helsingin kaupunki on HelBin toiminnan jatkumisen kannalla


Mikä mahtaisi ylipäätään olla vaihtoehto tälle?

----------


## Nak

> Mikä mahtaisi ylipäätään olla vaihtoehto tälle?


Myynti on aina varteenotettava vaihtoehto, ja huhujen mukaan Pohjolan Liikenne olisi ollut kiinnostunut ostamaan Helbin rippeet. Kaupunki ei kuitenkaan myynyt. Eikös se nyt olisi kuitenkin sama, onko "kunnallinen" yhtiö Valtion vai kaupungin omistuksessa?
Ehkäpä kaupungilta liikenisi rahaa katujen ylläpitoon, jos ei tarvitsisi ylläpitää kannattamatonta yksityistettyä yritystä..

----------


## kaakkuri

Ei taida kovin varteenotettava vaihtoehto olla myyminen kun ei kerran ole kassaa eikä kannattavuutta. Vanhoja pattikylkisiä linja-autonrotteloita saa suoraan netistä tilaamalla eikä niistä tartte enempää preemiota maksaa ottamalla konkkakypsä ay-riitelyn pesäke vastaan. Säälistä joku voi tietenkin toimia toisinkin ja onhan noita masokistejakin.

----------


## MJG

> Mikä mahtaisi ylipäätään olla vaihtoehto tälle?


Konkurssi. Sen avulla putiikin toiminta vain loppuu eikä kenellekään jää mitään työllistämisvelvoitetta jne. Konkurssipesä sitten myy varikot ja kaluston, jos joku ne ostaa.

Todellinen vaihtoehtohan tämä ei tietenkään ei ole, koska se vaikuttaisi Helsingin kaupungin asemaan rahoitusmarkkinoilla. Kaupunki todennäköisesti saa edullista rahoitusta vähäisen riskin takia, mutta tilanne muuttuisi tyystin toisen näköiseksi, jos kaupunki päästäisi omistamiaan yhtiöitään konkurssiin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Todellinen vaihtoehtohan tämä ei tietenkään ei ole, koska se vaikuttaisi Helsingin kaupungin asemaan rahoitusmarkkinoilla. Kaupunki todennäköisesti saa edullista rahoitusta vähäisen riskin takia, mutta tilanne muuttuisi tyystin toisen näköiseksi, jos kaupunki päästäisi omistamiaan yhtiöitään konkurssiin.


Tuskin, koska HelB lienee kuitenkin lainoitettu nimenomaan kaupungin toimesta. Konkurssipesän ainoa perijä olisi siis kaupunki. Jollei nyt ole näin, kaupunki voi ostaa lainat ennen konkurssia. Jos kaupungin yhtiö jättää maksamatta lainansa kaupungille, se ei vaikuta mitenkään kaupungin asemaan lainojen takaisinmaksajana. Kaupungin maksukykyhän ei missään vaiheessa muutu, ennemminkin vain paranee.

----------


## Jompero

> Myynti on aina varteenotettava vaihtoehto, ja huhujen mukaan Pohjolan Liikenne olisi ollut kiinnostunut ostamaan Helbin rippeet. Kaupunki ei kuitenkaan myynyt. Eikös se nyt olisi kuitenkin sama, onko "kunnallinen" yhtiö Valtion vai kaupungin omistuksessa?
> Ehkäpä kaupungilta liikenisi rahaa katujen ylläpitoon, jos ei tarvitsisi ylläpitää kannattamatonta yksityistettyä yritystä..



Tämä vasta hirveää olisikin. Kilpailun kannalta olisi huonoa jos PL ostaisi HelBin, lisäksi talojen toimintatavat ovat hyvinkin erilaiset.

Pölhölän hidas ajotapa ja äärimmilleen vedetyt säästötoimet vain lisäisivät joukkoliikenteen hidastuvuutta pääkaupunkiseudulla. Lisäksi moni HelBin kuljettaja on nimenomaan pysynyt HelBillä, koska eivät halua mennä Pölhölälle ajamaan. Jos Pl ostaisi HelBin tulisi siinä tilanteessa joukkoirtisanominen HelBin puolelta. 

Paras tapa saada HelBin kannattavuutta olisi vain tarjota kannattavia sopimuksia. Lisäksi HSL ei saisi missään tapauksessa hyväksyä tappiolla tarjottuja sopimuksia vaan enemmänkin antaa siitä sanktioita. En oikein ymmärrä miksi HelBin pitäisi välttämättä olla kannattava, joukkoliikenteen tulisi olla palvelu joka rahoitetaan verorahoin. HelBillä on STA mikä oikein hoidettuna voisi tuottaa enemmän voittoa ja kompensoida HelBin tappioita.

----------


## Jussi

> Paras tapa saada HelBin kannattavuutta olisi vain tarjota kannattavia sopimuksia. Lisäksi HSL ei saisi missään tapauksessa hyväksyä tappiolla tarjottuja sopimuksia vaan enemmänkin antaa siitä sanktioita.


Onko siis mielestäsi ostajan (HSL) velvollisuus valvoa, että myyjä saa riittävästi tuloja tarjoamistaan palveluista?



> En oikein ymmärrä miksi HelBin pitäisi välttämättä olla kannattava, joukkoliikenteen tulisi olla palvelu joka rahoitetaan verorahoin. HelBillä on STA mikä oikein hoidettuna voisi tuottaa enemmän voittoa ja kompensoida HelBin tappioita.


Ongelma tulee kai ainakin siitä kun HelB ajaa seutulinjoja jotka eivät käykään Helsingin puolella (esim. 510), jolloin ko. linjojen tappiot maksetaan kuitenkin Helsingin verovaroista. Helsinki siis antaa ylimääräistä tukea naapurikaupunkien joukkoliikenteeseen...

----------


## Overdriver

> Pölhölän hidas ajotapa


Mitä tarkoitetaan hitaalla ajotavalla, ja miksi se on huono asia?

----------


## Koala

> Mitä tarkoitetaan hitaalla ajotavalla, ja miksi se on huono asia?


Millä tavalla voisi olla hyvä asia ajaa itseisarvoisesti hiljaa vain & ainoastaan mahdollisimman pieni polttoaineenkulutus mielessään? Normaalistikin voi ajaa...

----------


## tlajunen

Tarkoittaako tässä "normaali ajotapa" sitä, että ajetaan ylinopeutta aina kun se on mahdollista?

----------


## Tuomas

Hidas ajotapa varmaankin tarkoittaa ajamista ilman *näkyvää* syytä selvästi alle nopeusrajoituksen tai hitaammin kuin muu liikennevirta.

Kannattaa kuitenkin muistaa, että matkustamon puolelta ei välttämättä näe kaikkea, mitä liikenteessä tapahtuu. Jos esimerkiksi liikennevalot näkyvät kuljettajan paikalta jo pitkän matkan päästä, pyrin sovittamaan oman ajamiseni niin, että pääsen niistä läpi pysähtymättä, mikä silloin tällöin tarkoittaa "turhaa hidastelua". Ja vaikkei liikennevalot näkyisikään mutkan takaa, niin edellä ajavien autojen jarruvaloja ja ajotapaa voi käyttää vinkkinä siitä, minkävärinen valo siellä loistaa.

Minäkin muuten ajan useimmiten hiljaa. Mitäpä sitä kuljettajan pallilla yksikseen ääntä pitelemään...  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

> Minäkin muuten ajan useimmiten hiljaa. Mitäpä sitä kuljettajan pallilla yksikseen ääntä pitelemään...


 :Laughing: 

Kannattaa myös muistaa, että rauhallinen ajotapa voi tuntua "hitaalta". 

Eikä hitaasti ajaminen ole varsinaisesti Pohjolan Liikenteen syytä, kuljettajathan niitä busseja ajelee, ja olenpa sattunut muutamankin Pohjolan Liikenteen kuljettajan kyytiin jotka eivät niinkään hiljaa tai rauhallisesti ole ajaneet. Välillä ei Espoossa Kirstintiellä 60km/h riitä, vaikka on 30km/h rajoitus  :Sad:

----------


## vristo

Joutuisasti maltilla, on mun mottoni bussin ratissa. Ja tottakai, tilanteen mukaan; hätäilemällä ei saa aikaan kuin murhetta ja romua.

----------


## Jompero

> Onko siis mielestäsi ostajan (HSL) velvollisuus valvoa, että myyjä saa riittävästi tuloja tarjoamistaan palveluista?
> 
> Ongelma tulee kai ainakin siitä kun HelB ajaa seutulinjoja jotka eivät käykään Helsingin puolella (esim. 510), jolloin ko. linjojen tappiot maksetaan kuitenkin Helsingin verovaroista. Helsinki siis antaa ylimääräistä tukea naapurikaupunkien joukkoliikenteeseen...


Kyllä HSL:än tulisi valvoa ettei yritys tahallisesti yritä tarjota sellaisia tarjouksia joilla poljetaan alaa alas. Sitäpaitsi onhan se huomattu monessakin asiassa, että halvin ei ole useinmiten paras vaihtoehto. Tappiolla tarjotut tarjoukset saavat aikaan sen, että yhtiöt eivät mm. ylläpidä kalustoaan, kuljettajien työajat huononevat ja luotettavuus kärsii. Matkustajan saati kuljettajan näkökulmasta se ei ainakaan paranna palvelua. Nykyään puhutaan siitä miten firmojen pitäisi toimia eettisesti, HSL:kin voisi tätä asiaa miettiä kun hyväksyvät tarjouksia.

Se ei ole mielestäni oikein, että  naapurikuntien joukkoliikennettä tuetaan ilmaiseksi, siksi siihen pitäisi puuttua.  




> Mitä tarkoitetaan hitaalla ajotavalla, ja miksi se on huono asia?


Mm. sitä että ajetaan alle nopeusrajoitusten ilman että siihen olisi mitään syytä kuten sää, liikenne tai tien kunto. Hyvänä esimerkkinä voin vaikka mainita viime kesältä päivän jolloin matkustin 58B:llä. Ulkona oli aurinkoinen sää, lämpötilä noin 20 C ja liikennettä vain vähäsen. Silti PL:n teli-Scala ajoi vain 40-50 kmh koko Itäväylän matkan, paikoissa joissa nopeusrajoitus on 70-80 kmh. Tuo on jo mielestäni hengen vaarallista, jos syyttä ajetaan puolet hitaammin kuin muut. Jos sitä bussia pitää ajaa niin, että jokainen pisara dieseliä pitää pyrkiä säästämään, niin jätetään sitten ajamatta kokonaan niin ei kulu tippaakaan!

----------


## jodo

> Mm. sitä että ajetaan alle nopeusrajoitusten ilman että siihen olisi mitään syytä kuten sää, liikenne tai tien kunto. Hyvänä esimerkkinä voin vaikka mainita viime kesältä päivän jolloin matkustin 58B:llä. Ulkona oli aurinkoinen sää, lämpötilä noin 20 C ja liikennettä vain vähäsen. Silti PL:n teli-Scala ajoi vain 40-50 kmh koko Itäväylän matkan, paikoissa joissa nopeusrajoitus on 70-80 kmh. Tuo on jo mielestäni hengen vaarallista, jos syyttä ajetaan puolet hitaammin kuin muut. Jos sitä bussia pitää ajaa niin, että jokainen pisara dieseliä pitää pyrkiä säästämään, niin jätetään sitten ajamatta kokonaan niin ei kulu tippaakaan!


Pääsitkö perille, eikös se ole se pääasia?

----------


## Rester

Entäs jos bussi on ollut edellä aikataulustaan, ja sen takia kuljettaja on päättänyt hidastaa vauhtia, että ei tarvitsisi mahdollisella ajantasauspisteellä seistä turhanpäiten muiden edessä? Itse ainakin teen usein noin, jos olen huomattavan paljon edellä aikataulusta. Itse ainakin mieluummin matkustan sellaisessa autossa, joka liikkuu mahdollisimman ison osan ajasta linjasivulla ollessaan. Kesällä tämä näkyy myös matkustusmukavuudessa; liikkuvassa autossa vaihtuu ajoviiman ansiosta ilma paremmin kuin paikallaan olevassa (olettaen, ettei autossa ole jäähdyttävää ilmastointia).

En itse asu pääkaupunkiseudulla, mutta liikenteen vaarantaminen alinopeutta kuulostaa hieman absurdilta väitteeltä. Polttonesteen kulutuskaan ei suuremmalta osin riipu ajettavasta vauhdista, vaan kierrosluvuista ja kuljettajan kaasujalan käytöstä (taloudellisuudesta).

----------


## Koala

> Tarkoittaako tässä "normaali ajotapa" sitä, että ajetaan ylinopeutta aina kun se on mahdollista?


Tämä nyt varmaan poistetaan mutta vastaukseni kuuluu: Arvaa?

----------


## karihoo

> Millä tavalla voisi olla hyvä asia ajaa itseisarvoisesti hiljaa vain & ainoastaan mahdollisimman pieni polttoaineenkulutus mielessään? Normaalistikin voi ajaa...





> Kannattaa myös muistaa, että rauhallinen ajotapa voi tuntua "hitaalta". 
> 
> Eikä hitaasti ajaminen ole varsinaisesti Pohjolan Liikenteen syytä, kuljettajathan niitä busseja ajelee, ja olenpa sattunut muutamankin Pohjolan Liikenteen kuljettajan kyytiin jotka eivät niinkään hiljaa tai rauhallisesti ole ajaneet. Välillä ei Espoossa Kirstintiellä 60km/h riitä, vaikka on 30km/h rajoitus





> Joutuisasti maltilla, on mun mottoni bussin ratissa. Ja tottakai, tilanteen mukaan; hätäilemällä ei saa aikaan kuin murhetta ja romua.


Tähän edellämainittuun Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenteen suorittamaan "hitaasti ajoon" voipi joskus olla syynä myös Ecosmart eli taloudellisuuskilpailu. Siellä kun taitaa olla palkintoja luvassa kun säästää kovasti polttoainetta. Linjasta riippuen juurikin 58/59 variaatioineen voisi olla kandidaatti Itä-Helsingin suunnalla ja vastaavasti Espoon suunnalla 205..

Mielenkiinnolla odotan miten tämä lanseerataan HelBille.

----------


## Koala

> Ecosmart


Tämäpä juuri. En vain uskaltanut sitä nimetä ensin.

----------


## zige94

> Mielenkiinnolla odotan miten tämä lanseerataan HelBille.


HelB:llä on taas erilainen systeemi. Siinä se on kuin vatupassi... Näytöllä näkyy kuinka paljon bussi heiluu, pomppii, kallistuu sellaisena pienenä pallona näytöllä.. Jos menee punaisen puolelle niin ajotyyli voi tuntua matkustajista inhottavalta... Tätä on vaikea selittä, löytyisiköhän joltakulta kuvaa tästä?

----------


## metanolman81

Minun mielestä täällä jollakin palstalla oli joskus aikaisemmin jo joku postannut kuvan kyseisestä ECOsmart - näytöstä ja postauksessa oli kyse kuinka se oli asennettu juuri pahimpaan kohtaan kuljettajan näkökenttään, lähestulkoon silmien korkeudelle tuulilasin vasempaan reunaan pilariin kiinnitettynä... Täytyypä huomenna ottaa suomenojan jostakin autosta tuore kuva ecosmart näytöstä. 

Tosiaan vielä jos aihetta hieman käsitellään, niin meillä HelBillä ajotapaseuranta on hyvinkin aktiivista. Varikoiden infotauluilla pyörii viikottaiset kulutuslukemat ja ajotapaprosentit (100% tietenkin paras lukema), henk.koht. lukemat työnjohtaja tulostaa jokaisen nähtäviksi. Sen kummemmin tietämättä miten PL seuraa näitä lukemia, itse olen ainakin huomannut että HelBillä on selkeästi kulutuslukemat tippuneet (toki nyt talvella niitä ei tosiaan kannata tuijottaa) ja ajotapa selkeästi parantunut, myöskin itsellä.

----------


## zige94

> (toki nyt talvella niitä ei tosiaan kannata tuijottaa) ja ajotapa selkeästi parantunut, myöskin itsellä.


Ei todellakaan kannata välittää talvella koko paneelista mitään. Olen töissä seurannut kuljettajien laitetta ja vaikka kuljettaja kuinka nätisti ajaa, lentää mittari punaisen puolella (huonokuntoisien teiden vuoksi) sun muuta. Mutta hyvä että laite joillakin ainakin on ajotapa parantunut, mutta aina löytyy joitakin kuljettajia jotka eivät välitä tippaakaan. Hyvänä esimerkkinä tammikuun loppupuolella olin töitä tekemässä linjan 52 kaasumannen kyydissä, kuljettaja ajoi kaikkien hidasteiden läpi hidastamatta (n. 30-40km/h), voi sen auton kuntoa sen kuljettajan jälkeen (HelB:lle tehtiin ilmoitus ko. kuljettajasta).

----------


## Kani

> Millä tavalla voisi olla hyvä asia ajaa itseisarvoisesti hiljaa vain & ainoastaan mahdollisimman pieni polttoaineenkulutus mielessään? Normaalistikin voi ajaa...


Hevosmiesten tiedettä. Ei hitaasti ajamalla säästy polttoainetta. Eihän hitaasti liikkuva ajoneuvo esim. rullaa, koska ei ole vauhtia, millä rullata.

Rauhallinen ja ennakoiva ajo on eri asia kuin hidas ajo, ja sillä myös säästyy sekä kalusto, polttoaine että kuljettajan hermot.

----------


## 339-DF

HS kertoo tänään, että HelB on halunnut kaupungilta 15 miljoonaa euroa lainaa. Kaupunki myöntää 8. Teknisesti päätöksen tekee valtuusto 23.5.

----------


## Maxwell

Ihan pakko oli nyt kirjoittaa pohjolan hitaaseen ajoon! Hidas ajaminen ja taloudellisuus ei mitenkään liity toisiinsa! Ensinnäkin minua itseäni ärsyttää istua semmoisessa bussissa minkä kuljettaja ei osaa muuta kuin äkki kiihdytyksiä ja jarrutuksia. Luulisi että sellainen kuljettaja itsekkin stressaantuu kun pitää naama punaisena kaahata. Ainakin monet matkustajat ovat tulleet sanomaan että kiva olla kyydissä kun ajaminen on tasaista! Sen verran on näitä samoja reittejä tullut sahattua että osaa jo liikennevalot ulkoa missä vaiheessa ne milloinkin vaihtuvat ja mitä järkeä on kiihdyttää punaisiin valoihin? Niillä linjoilla joilla helmilaite on käytössä seuraan kyllä sitäkin, esim. joulupäivänä ja silloin kun on vähän liikennettä pyrin ajelemaan niin etten menisi aikataulusta edelle ja ne vähätkin matkustajat jäävät pysäkille! Eikös sitä niitä matkustajia varten tuolla ajella?

----------


## kuukanko

Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:n toiminnan järjestelyjä koskevat selvitykset ovat Helsingin kaupunginhallituksen konsernijaoston käsittelyssä ensi maanantaina. Esityslista

Joukkoliikenteen operoinnin organisointi -työryhmä esittää ensivaiheen organisointivaihtoehtona ratkaisua, jossa HelB on yhtiömuodossa siirretty HKL-liikelaitoksen piiriin ja taseeseen ja kaikki kaupungin omistamat liikenteen tuotantoyksiköt jatkavat nykyisissä organisaatiomuodoissaan HKL:n yhteydessä Helsingin joukkoliikenteen tuotanto- ja infrakonsernissa.

----------


## 339-DF

Rappari on hauskaa luettavaa. Siellä sanotaan esimerkiksi näin: "Työryhmä toteaa, että HelB on vastaava kaupungin kokonaan omistama yhtiö, joka toimii täysin markkinoilla ja saa kaiken tulonsa omasta toiminnastaan, sekä kantaa itse tappionsa." Minä luulin, että kaupunki on kaatanut sinne miljoonakaupalla rahaa tappioita kattaakseen ja konkurssin välttääkseen. Luulin ilmeisesti väärin.  :Laughing: 

Esitys on yhtä huumoripitoinen. Toteutuessaan se merkitsisi sitä, että HelB:n tappiot rahoitetaan raitio- ja metroliikenteen voitoista. Jälkimmäisissä liikennemuodoissa HKL:llä on monopoliasema pitkälle tulevaisuuteen, joten HSL on pakotettu ostamaan ko. liikennemuodot sellaisella hinnalla, johon HKL voi leipoa sisään haluamansa määrän bussiliikenteen kustannuksia. Koska metro kruununjalokivenä nauttii erityissuojelusta, merkinnee tämä jatkossa raitioliikenteeseen kohdistettavien kustannusten jyrkkää nousua.

HSL on jo parhaansa mukaan pyrkinyt säästämään raitioliikenteestä niin paljon kuin sen hallitus suinkin suostuu kumileimaamaan. Jatkossa tahti kiihtynee siten, että nyt tehtävä ratkaisu jää kovin lyhytnäköiseksi: kun raitioliikennettä ei enää ole, ei sen kontolle voi enää sälyttää bussienkaan kustannuksia.

Edelleen kannatan sellaista ratkaisumallia, jossa hankitaan Hebuliin yksi laskutaitoinen tarjousten tekijä. Tämä sitten kikkailee jokaiseen tarjouskilpailuun sellaisen tarjouksen, joka pitää kilpailijoiden hintatason kurissa mutta ei koskaan ole kaikkein alin. Pikku hiljaa Hebulista tulee pöytälaatikkofirma, jossa ei istu muita kuin tämä tarjousten laatija. Paras Hebuli on sellainen, jolla ei ole ensimmäistäkään bussia.

----------


## Koala

> Edelleen kannatan sellaista ratkaisumallia, jossa hankitaan Hebuliin yksi laskutaitoinen tarjousten tekijä. Tämä sitten kikkailee jokaiseen tarjouskilpailuun sellaisen tarjouksen, joka pitää kilpailijoiden hintatason kurissa mutta ei koskaan ole kaikkein alin. Pikku hiljaa Hebulista tulee pöytälaatikkofirma, jossa ei istu muita kuin tämä tarjousten laatija. Paras Hebuli on sellainen, jolla ei ole ensimmäistäkään bussia.


Mä en kyllä tajua miksi sellaisen firman jolla ei ole aikomustakaan ajaa metriäkään tarjoukset pitäisivät hintatasoa mitenkään kurissa? Miksi kilpailijat uhraisivat ajatustakaan sille minkä hintaisen tarjouksen tekee yhtiö jolla ei ole rahkeita ajaa metriäkään? Eihän tällaisen yhtiön kanssa voitaisi tehdä sopimusta jos se voittaisi=ihan sama mitä se tarjoaa? Vai mitä mä nyt en ymmärrä?

----------


## Nak

Mihin se tilanne muuttuu, jos Helb sulautetaan osaksi HKL:ää, että kaupunki kattaa edelleen tappiot ja tukee näin myös muiden paikkakuntien joukkoliikennettä? (ainiin, minun kuuluisi ajatella että olemme kaikki jotain yhtä ja suurempaa)

Eikös vanhoina hyvinä aikoina HKL-Bussiliikenne ollut ihan rehellisesti voittoa tavoittelematon yritys? Homma kaatui siihen että HKL osallistui seudullisiin kilpailutuksiin jolloin alkoi sataa valituksia juurikin siitä, että Helsingin kaupunki takaa sen, että Vantaallakin ajetaan sopimuksilla joihin muilla ei järkevästi ole varaa. Homma huipentui siihen, että yritysmuotoa muutettiin niin että yrityksen pitää tehdä voittoa, kaksi tappiollista yhdistettiin ja vanhat huonot sopimukset jäivät elämään..

Alunalkaen tämä olisi ehkä pitänyt tehdä niin, että olisi päätetty ajaa alas HKL-bussiliikenne sitä mukaa kun sopimukset päättyvät ja alkaa tarjoamaan Sta:n valmiilla oy pohjalla kannattavia tarjouksia.

Eikös vuoden päästä pääty viimeinen tietoisesti alakanttiin tarjottu sopimus? h51, 52, 72 jne? Ehkä aikaa voisi antaa vielä sinne asti ja katsoa miten homma kehittyy sitten, kun varsinaiset tappiotarjoukset päättyvät (paitsi 550)

----------


## elakevaari

> Alunalkaen tämä olisi ehkä pitänyt tehdä niin, että olisi päätetty ajaa alas HKL-bussiliikenne sitä mukaa kun sopimukset päättyvät ja alkaa tarjoamaan Sta:n valmiilla oy pohjalla kannattavia tarjouksia.


HKL:n bussiliikenne yhdistettiin, alkoi kun Tämä pyhälehmä Suomen Turistiauto OY täytyi pelastaa. Tästä fuusiosta alkoi koko Helbin alamäki.  Tämä prosessi on ollut aivan oma tarinansa ja hyvin kiemurainen huijaus.

----------


## chauffer

> HKL:n bussiliikenne yhdistettiin, alkoi kun Tämä pyhälehmä Suomen Turistiauto OY täytyi pelastaa. Tästä fuusiosta alkoi koko Helbin alamäki.  Tämä prosessi on ollut aivan oma tarinansa ja hyvin kiemurainen huijaus.


http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...noitsijat.html Luepa tuolta miten päin ne kaupat STA:n ja HKL-bussiliikenteen kesken oikein menivätkään  :Laughing:  Ja laita myös linkki STA:n tuloksesta ennen yhdistymistä...  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

> Mä en kyllä tajua miksi sellaisen firman jolla ei ole aikomustakaan ajaa metriäkään tarjoukset pitäisivät hintatasoa mitenkään kurissa? Miksi kilpailijat uhraisivat ajatustakaan sille minkä hintaisen tarjouksen tekee yhtiö jolla ei ole rahkeita ajaa metriäkään? Eihän tällaisen yhtiön kanssa voitaisi tehdä sopimusta jos se voittaisi=ihan sama mitä se tarjoaa? Vai mitä mä nyt en ymmärrä?


Kyllähän ne pitää hintatasoa kurissa, sillä jos muut tarjoavat korkeammalla hinnalla, niin sitten Hebuli voittaa. Ja silloin sen on tietysti pakko ajaa, eihän sitä voi välttää. *Tavoitteena* kuitenkin pitää olla se, että jätetty tarjous on aina toiseksi halvin. Eihän tavoitteisiin aina päästä, mutta ideaalitilanteessa näin. Vaikeaa tässä toki on se, ettei tuollaisia tavoitteita voi sanoa julkisesti ääneen.




> Mihin se tilanne muuttuu, jos Helb sulautetaan osaksi HKL:ää, että kaupunki kattaa edelleen tappiot ja tukee näin myös muiden paikkakuntien joukkoliikennettä? (ainiin, minun kuuluisi ajatella että olemme kaikki jotain yhtä ja suurempaa)


Hyvin tiivistetty.




> HKL:n bussiliikenne yhdistettiin, alkoi kun Tämä pyhälehmä Suomen Turistiauto OY täytyi pelastaa. Tästä fuusiosta alkoi koko Helbin alamäki.  Tämä prosessi on ollut aivan oma tarinansa ja hyvin kiemurainen huijaus.


Tällainen käsitys mullakin on. STA:ta ei saanut päästää konkurssiin, vaan se oli pelastettava hinnalla millä hyvänsä. Sitä hintaa me nyt sitten maksamme ensin Hebulin tappioina ja jatkossa mahdollisena raitioliikenteen alasajona.

----------


## chauffer

> Edelleen kannatan sellaista ratkaisumallia, jossa hankitaan Hebuliin yksi laskutaitoinen tarjousten tekijä. Tämä sitten kikkailee jokaiseen tarjouskilpailuun sellaisen tarjouksen, joka pitää kilpailijoiden hintatason kurissa mutta ei koskaan ole kaikkein alin. Pikku hiljaa Hebulista tulee pöytälaatikkofirma, jossa ei istu muita kuin tämä tarjousten laatija. Paras Hebuli on sellainen, jolla ei ole ensimmäistäkään bussia.


HSL:n 11.12 ratkaisemassa tarjouskilpailussa Helb voitti V30,V35 ja 36x-sarjan linjat, hintojen noustessa 8%, koko kierroksen hintojen nousu oli reilu 6%. Onko tämä sitä hintojen polkemista?

----------


## elakevaari

> http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...noitsijat.html Luepa tuolta miten päin ne kaupat STA:n ja HKL-bussiliikenteen kesken oikein menivätkään  Ja laita myös linkki STA:n tuloksesta ennen yhdistymistä...



Suomen Turistiauto Oy (STA) oli Helsingin kaupungin ja Aatos Kuokkasen perikunnan omistama linja-autoliikennöitsijä. STA:n perusti Aatos Kuokkanen vuonna 1949. Pelkästään turistiliikenteessä yhtiö toimi nimensä mukaisesti vuoteen 1955 asti jolloin yhtiö aloitti paikallisliikenteen Helsingissä reitillä Hankkijan aukio-Pohjois-Haaga. Syynä paikallisliikenteen aloittamiseen oli Pohjois-Haagan asukkaiden tyytymättömyys HKL:n päätökseen lakkauttaa suora bussilinja kaupunginosasta keskustaan ja korvata se raitiovaunuihin perustuvalla ns. runkolinja-järjestelmällä. Suomen Turistiauton ansiosta pohjois-haagalaisten ei tarvinnut käyttää runkolinjaa, ja sen sijaan he saivat edelleen matkustaa suoraan Helsingin keskustaan kulkevalla bussilinjalla.
Myöhemmin STA siirtyi Helsinki-Maaseutu Liikenne Oy:n (HML) omistukseen. HML:n ajauduttua taloudellisiin vaikeuksiin Helsingin kaupunki osti yhtiön osakekannan. HML lakkasi olemasta yhtiönä ja sen linjat siirrettiin joko HKL:lle tai STA:lle joka jäi eloon Helsingin kaupungin omistamana osakeyhtiönä. Helsingin kaupungin omistuksessa STA:on kuului myös Helsingin Palveluauto Oy ja Pääkaupunkiseudun Linjaliikenne Oy. Vuoden 2004 syksyllä Helsingin kaupunginvaltuusto päätti, että liikelaitos HKL-Bussiliikenne sulautetaan Suomen Turistiauto Oy:öön. Heti yhdistämisen jälkeen, yhtiön nimi muutettiin Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:ksi. Vuoden 2005 alussa aloittanut yhtiö on nimeltään Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy, jonka tilausliikenne kulkee edelleen nimellä Suomen Turistiauto STA.

Pääkaupunkiseudun Linjaliikenne Oy teki Espoon puolella hyvin edullisia tarjouksia jotka voittivat. Tämä perustui osittain, kun laskettiin voivansa ajattaa 1/2 vuoden jaksoissa työlissyyskoulutus rahan turvin kuljettajia. Tästä nousi äläkkä ja homma kaatui, mutta linjat piti hoitaa kalliimmalla henkilökunnalla. Tietysti tässä oli pelkona myös suurten kansaivälisten yhtiöiden vaara. Tällöin he olisivat pystyneet hinnoittelemaan palvelut mielensä mukaan. Täytyyhän sijoitetulle pääomalle saada kunnon voitto.

----------


## chauffer

http://www.saunalahti.fi/sisaarim/yh...en_etusivu.htm Tuosta kun luette niin huomaatte että myös nykyisen Nobinan edeltäjät ovat lähtöisin HML:stä eli nykyisestä Helbistä...  :Laughing:  On hiukan monimutkaisempi kuvio...

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kuten eri lähteistä on voitu lukea, HML ja STA elivät Helsingin kaupungin omistamina yhtiöinä ritirinnan kuitenkin kahdeksan vuotta (1973 - 81). Pientä enteilyä yhtiöiden yhdistämisestä päästiin näkemään talvella 1978 - 79, kun tuolloin hankitut Volvo B58-60 / Wiima -kaupunkiautot maalattiin koko hankintaerä jo alunperinkin Suomen Turistiauto Oy:n väreihin, myös Maaseutuliikenteen puolelle nimetyt yksilöt. Vuonna 1981 tosiaan raskaasti tappiollinen kokonaisuus yhdistettiin Suomen Turistiauto Oy:ksi.

   Jo tätä ennen HKL:n ja HML-STA:n linjoja oli siirrelty edestakaisin. Helsingin linja 63 siirtyi kesken kauden lokakuussa 1975 HKL:lta HML:lle ja linja 46 vastaavalla tavoin HKL:lta Turistiautolle vuoden 1976 alkupuolella. HML-STA oli menettänyt liikennettä Vantaan suunnalla rautateiden lähiliikenteen kehittämistoimenpiteiden (esim. Martinlaakson rata) seurauksena. Korvaavaa liikennettä haettiin Helsingin sisältä. Linja 63 ehti siirtyä vielä uudelleen liikennelaitokselle ja sen jälkeen taas Turistiautolle. Munkkivuoren linja 35 oli ollut pitkään Turistiauton hallussa, kunnes 1980-luvulla päätyi liikennelaitokselle (ja liitettiin aika pian linjaan 18).

 Metron tulo ja STA:n varikon muutto Pakilasta Ruskeasuolle aikaansaivat melkoisia liikennöitsijämuutoksia. STA:n painopiste siirtyi yksiselitteisesti lännemmäksi, Oy Liikenne Ab:n taas koillisemmaksi. Metron syöttöliikenne liukui pienellä siirtymäajalla käytännössä kokonaan HKL:lle. Myöhemmin 1980-luvulla STA:lla oli HML:n ajoilta perintönä idän / koillisen suunnalla oikeastaan enää linjat 72 ja 79V. Vielä 1980-luvun alussa HML hoiti lähes kaikkia 70-alkuisia linjoja, ei kuitenkaan esim. linjoja (ml. eri versiot) 75, 77, eikä 78. Jossain vaiheessa linja 72A siirtyi HKL:lta Turistiautolle.

   Myöhemmin HKL ja STA vaihtoivat linjoja keskenään myös sen takia, että 1980-luvun käsityksen mukaan HKL:n ei ollut sopivaa liikennöidä naapurikuntiin esim. pidennettäessä joitakin linjoja seutulinjoiksi, kuten h34 -> 502. HKL sai hyvityksenä (34:n ja 34A:n menettämisestä) STA:n osuuksia h52:lta, jonka pääliikennöitsijä tuossa vaiheessa kuitenkin oli Tammelundin Liikenne Oy. HKL:lle tuli h52:lle lisää liikennettä mm. siinä vaiheessa, kun Tammelund sai vuoron h23:lta. Tämä taas liittyi siihen, kun Tammelund hankki matalalattiakalustoa hyvin aikaisessa vaiheessa, itse asiassa ensimmäisenä Suomessa. Esteetön yhteys haluttiin ymmärrettävästi Invalidisäätiölle.

----------


## keitai

> Edelleen kannatan sellaista ratkaisumallia, jossa hankitaan Hebuliin yksi laskutaitoinen tarjousten tekijä. Tämä sitten kikkailee jokaiseen tarjouskilpailuun sellaisen tarjouksen, joka pitää kilpailijoiden hintatason kurissa mutta ei koskaan ole kaikkein alin. Pikku hiljaa Hebulista tulee pöytälaatikkofirma, jossa ei istu muita kuin tämä tarjousten laatija. Paras Hebuli on sellainen, jolla ei ole ensimmäistäkään bussia.


Tuollaisen firmanhan voi perustaa kuka vaan jlf:n lukija joka osaa laskea, ei siihen tarvitse hebulin osallistumista välttämättä. Riskinä toki että osan kilpailuista saattaa voittaa ja sit on keksittävä se bussi ja bussikuski jostain  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuollaisen firmanhan voi perustaa kuka vaan jlf:n lukija joka osaa laskea, ei siihen tarvitse hebulin osallistumista välttämättä. Riskinä toki että osan kilpailuista saattaa voittaa ja sit on keksittävä se bussi ja bussikuski jostain


Näinhän se periaatteessa on. Mutta haluaako kukaan ottaa sitä riskiä? Kun (aiottu) hyöty tulee kaupungille, niin soisi kaupungin myös tekevän "likaiset" työt. Nähtävästi myöskään se tarjousten laskeminen ei ihan helppoa ole, kun tietää, miten WL:lle kävi ja miten Hebulille olisi käynyt jo kauan sitten, ellei kaupunki kantaisi sinne rahaa sisään ovista ja ikkunoista.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> "Työryhmä toteaa, että HelB on vastaava kaupungin kokonaan omistama yhtiö, joka toimii täysin markkinoilla ja saa kaiken tulonsa omasta toiminnastaan, sekä kantaa itse tappionsa." Minä luulin, että kaupunki on kaatanut sinne miljoonakaupalla rahaa tappioita kattaakseen ja konkurssin välttääkseen. Luulin ilmeisesti väärin.


Tavallaan luulitkin. Rahan kaataminen tappioiden rahoitukseen on nimittäin EU-lailla kiellettyä. Rahaa on tietääkseni kaadettu vain lainoituksen muodossa. Kaunis ajatus on varmasti ollut, että lainoittamalla yhtiötä pidetään pystyssä niin kauan, että se saa toimintansa käännettyä voitolliseksi. Ongelma nyt on, ettei se olekaan siihen pystynyt. Kaupungin on myös pakko myydä yhtiö velkoineen kaikkineen, eikä se saa niitä edes antaa anteeksi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:38 ----------




> Esitys on yhtä huumoripitoinen. Toteutuessaan se merkitsisi sitä, että HelB:n tappiot rahoitetaan raitio- ja metroliikenteen voitoista.


Ja tämä on minusta jo jossain toisaalla todettu laittomaksi. Kaupunki ei saa kilpailuttamattoman liikenteen voittoja käyttää kilpailutetun liikenteen rahoittamiseen. Vaikka kaupunki näin päättäisi, uskon että Veolialla ja Nobinalla löytyy sen verran juristia, että ovat välittömästi haastamassa Helsingin kaupungin oikeuteen tuosta. Jollei muuten, niin Mikko Laaksosen vihjeen perusteella.  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

Kun en yritys tai kilpailutus lakeja sen kummemmin tunne niin jäin ihmettelemään seuraavaa asiaa.

Ylen radiouutisissa tuli tuossa aiemmin iltapäivällä uutinen, että Valio on myynyt maitoa liian halvalla jälleenmyyjille saadakseen markkinat kokonaan itselleen ja nyt Kilpailuvirasto on tutkinut tätä asiaa jo kolmisen vuotta ja ovat nyt sitä mieltä, että Valio joutuu maksamaan tälläisestä huijauksesta korvauksia. 
Eikös tämä nyt perjaatteessa ole ihan verrannollinen asia tämän kanssa, jos Helbin tavoite on aiemmin ollut se ettei muut toimijat pyri kukoksi tunkiolle? 

Tässä vielä linkki: http://yle.fi/uutiset/kilpailuvirast...akkoja/6424876

p.s Meillä juodaan silti Ingman maitoa kun ässästä ei saa muuta 1,5L purkissa :P

----------


## Overdriver

> Eikös tämä nyt perjaatteessa ole ihan verrannollinen asia tämän kanssa, jos Helbin tavoite on aiemmin ollut se ettei muut toimijat pyri kukoksi tunkiolle?


Tarkoitus ei kai ole ollut pitää kilpailijoita täysin pois pelistä, kuten Valio on koettanut tehdä, vaan pitää hintataso kohtuullisena. Tai sen minä olen tältä foorumilta ja nettiuutisista ymmärtänyt.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Onko HelB:n tulevaisuudesta mitään uutta tietoa? Huhuja kyllä on liikkeellä jos jonkinlaisia...

----------


## aki

> Onko HelB:n tulevaisuudesta mitään uutta tietoa? Huhuja kyllä on liikkeellä jos jonkinlaisia...


Seuraavan kerran tuota helb-ongelmaa käsitellään ymmärtääkseni ensi kuussa.

----------


## kuukanko

Tämän päivän Hesari kertoo, että HelB:n viime vuoden tappiot ovat jäämässä alle kahteen miljoonaan euroon, mutta Helsingin kaupunki valmistelee rajua tervehdyttämisohjelmaa, jolla yhtiö kuntoutuu tämän ja ensi vuoden aikana. Säästöohjelma viedään Helsingin kaupunginhallituksen konsernijaostoon helmikuussa.

HS:n uutinen

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Helsingin kaupunki valmistelee rajua tervehdyttämisohjelmaa, jolla yhtiö kuntoutuu tämän ja ensi vuoden aikana. Säästöohjelma viedään Helsingin kaupunginhallituksen konsernijaostoon helmikuussa.


Asia jäi 11.2. pidetyssä kaupunginhallituksen konsernijaoston kokouksessa pöydälle.

Päätöstiedote
Esityslistateksti

----------


## kuukanko

Helsingin kaupunginhallituksen konsernijaosto päätti tänään HelB:n talouden tervehdyttämisstrategiasta. Päätöstiedote kertoo:
_Salassa pidettävä julkisuuslain 17 §:n 1 momentin ja 24 §:n 1 momentin 20 kohdan perusteella 19.2.2013 saakka. Tiedotamme päätöksestä 19.2. ja päätös lisätään tähän tiedotteeseen._

----------


## Nak

Pikkulinnut liversivät seuraavanlaisia toimenpiteitä:

- Otetaan (vihdoin) käyttöön kuljetusalan yleinen TES eli AKT/ALT välinen sopimus
- Sta ja Hpa myydään
- Varikkokiinteistöt myydään kokonaan HKL:lle
- Maakaasubusseista luovutaan

----------


## kuukanko

Päätöstiedotetta on nyt päivitetty:
_Konsernijaosto päättää antaa Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:lle ennakkosuostumuksen seuraaviin yhtiön talouden tervehdyttämisstrategiaan liittyviin toimenpiteisiin:
Helsingin Palveluauto Oy:n osakkeiden ja/tai liiketoiminnan myyntiSuomen Turistiauto -aputoiminimen puitteissa tapahtuvan tilausajoliikennetoiminnan myynti ja/tai alasajoRuskeasuon Varikkokiinteistö Oy:n osakkeiden myynti HKL-liikelaitoksellenykyisten maakaasulinja-autojen määrän vähentäminenHelsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:ssä noudatettavan työehtosopimuksen vaihtaminen
Lisäksi konsernijaosto esittää kaupunginhallitukselle, että kaupunginhallitus päättäisi osaltaan hyväksyä Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:n tytäryhtiö HelB-Fleet Oy:n ja Nordea Rahoitus Suomi Oy:n väliseen luotonantoon liittyvän rahoitussopimuksen.
_

----------


## aki

Mitenköhän noiden kaasuautojen vähentäminen hoidetaan? Kenties sitä mukaa kun niiden liikennöintisopimukset päättyvät? Ensimmäisenä taitaa loppua linjojen h51, h52 ja h57 sopimus tämän vuoden lopussa joten sieltä vapautuu kaasuManneja myytäväksi, loput jäljelläolevat -02 kaasusäfflet voidaan myydä varmaan nopeastikin, eikös ne ole muutenkin enää vara-autoina?

----------


## Nak

Westendiltä jäi Citeliksiä, jotka ovat jossain ja joilla voinee sopivasti korvata Manit 504, 505 ja 727-736. Nobinalta jää Jokereita yli ja Anderssonilta Gd:tä joita voi hankkia sarjan 601-609 tilalle ja vuodenvaihteessa Nobinalta palautuu autot 722-724 ja 905-907 ja päättyvien sopimusten turvin voidaan hävittää 801-803, 901-904 ja 930-937. 

 :Laughing:

----------


## JT

> Westendiltä jäi Citeliksiä, jotka ovat jossain ja joilla voinee sopivasti korvata Manit 504, 505 ja 727-736. Nobinalta jää Jokereita yli ja Anderssonilta Gd:tä joita voi hankkia sarjan 601-609 tilalle ja vuodenvaihteessa Nobinalta palautuu autot 722-724 ja 905-907 ja päättyvien sopimusten turvin voidaan hävittää 801-803, 901-904 ja 930-937.


Tuossakin iso osa taitaa olla toisenlaisia ongelma-autoja, jotka osaltaan ajoivat edellisen haltijan konkurssiin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> _Konsernijaosto päättää antaa Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:lle ennakkosuostumuksen seuraaviin yhtiön talouden tervehdyttämisstrategiaan liittyviin toimenpiteisiin:
> nykyisten maakaasulinja-autojen määrän vähentäminen_


Maakaasulinja-autojen määrän vähentäminen tarkoittanee sitä, ettei kaikkia maakaasubusseja poisteta. 601-609 ja 901-904 jäävät luultavasti vielä liikenteeseen, koska 601-609 (7 kpl) on varusteltu ja tarjottu lentokenttälinjoille sekä 901-904 (3 kpl) linjalle h43. Varmasti poistettavia ovat loput 200-sarjan Säfflet, 504 ja 505. Muiden maakaasuautojen osalta joitakin parhaimpia saatetaan jättää liikenteeseen, muut varmasti myydään.

----------


## kuukanko

> Maakaasulinja-autojen määrän vähentäminen tarkoittanee sitä, ettei kaikkia maakaasubusseja poisteta.


HelB:n toimitusjohtaja Juha Hakavuori selventää asiaa tämän päivän Hesarissa. Tämän vuoden aikana lähtee vain 7 vanhinta kaasubussia (eli loput kaasu-Säfflet), mutta myöhemmin on tarkoitus luopua kaikista kaasubusseista. Lopuista luopumisen aikataulu riippuu siitä, miten nopeasti niille löytyy ostaja Euroopasta.

----------


## aki

Jälleen melkoisen harhaanjohtavaa otsikointia YLE:ltä: "Helsingin bussikuskeille tulossa raju lomien vähennys". Tuosta saa kuvan, että asia koskee kaikkia Helsingissä ajavia bussikuskeja, vaikka kysymys on ainoastaan Helbin kuskien työehtosopimuksista. Myöskin tuo "raju" lomien vähennys on aika raflaava. Mun mielestä on ihan oikein, että samaa työtä tekevillä on yhtä pitkät lomat riippumatta siitä, millä bussifirmalla olet töissä.

Miten muuten käy Suomenojan biokaasulaitokselle nyt, kun Helb luopuu kaasubusseistaan? Käsittääkseni biokaasuvoimalaan investoitiin juuri kaasubussiliikennettä silmälläpitäen? Mahtaako voimalan tuottamalle biokaasulle löytyä jatkossa tarpeeksi käyttöä ilman kaasubusseja?

----------


## Nak

> Myöskin tuo "raju" lomien vähennys on aika raflaava. Mun mielestä on ihan oikein, että samaa työtä tekevillä on yhtä pitkät lomat riippumatta siitä, millä bussifirmalla olet töissä.


Niin, raju on todella raflaavaa, sillä lomien pituuksissa on kyse vain muutamista päivistä, mutta ennenkaikkea laskentatavassa. Yleisen tes:n alla lauantai vähentää myös lomapäiviä, kun pyttytessissä lomaa ovat vain ma-pe. Yleisellä tessillä on kuitenkin pekkasvapaat, eli työajanlyhennys vapaat joita kertyy vuodesta riippuen 18-19, mutta joita ei lasketa lomaksi vaan ovat "työpäiviä" kuitenkin palkka tulee ja saat olla kotona. Lomaoikeus + pekkaset onkin yhtäkkiä enemmän, kuin hebulin kuljettajan nykyinen loma. Työajanlyhennys vapaat kertyvät pidemmästä kaksiviikkoisjaksosta pty = 76.30h ja akt = 80h. Todellisuudessa päivät ovat kuitenkin samanlaisia 4.45h - 11.30h pitkiä.
En tiedä vieläkö siellä pitää olla talossa se 15 vuotta, joka kv-tesin aikaan piti olla, ennenkuin saa edes täyden lomaoikeuden, joka on 39 päivää. Yleis tessillä saat vuoden työssä olon jälkeen täyden lomaoikeuden, eli 30 päivää + 18-19 pekkasta. Kv-tesin aikaan Helbillä pystyi ajamaan tunteja "kortille", jotka sai sitten käyttää vapaina, mutta tälläistä järjestelmää heillä ei enää ole, jollon he eivät voi ottaa "hermovapaata" muutoin, kun kesä- tai talvilomalla  :Very Happy:  
Yleinen luulo helbin kuskeilla tuntuu olevan, että työnantaja voi mielivaltaisesti käyttää pekkasia miten sattuu, ja perjaattessa voikin arkipyhiin niitä käyttää. Mulle tuli viime vuonna kaksi "pakko"pekkasta joulun pyhille, jotka olisin joka tapauksessa ottanut pekkasina  :Razz:

----------


## tlajunen

> Niin, raju on todella raflaavaa, sillä lomien pituuksissa on kyse vain muutamista päivistä, mutta ennenkaikkea laskentatavassa. Yleisen tes:n alla lauantai vähentää myös lomapäiviä, kun pyttytessissä lomaa ovat vain ma-pe. Yleisellä tessillä on kuitenkin pekkasvapaat, eli työajanlyhennys vapaat joita kertyy vuodesta riippuen 18-19, mutta joita ei lasketa lomaksi vaan ovat "työpäiviä" kuitenkin palkka tulee ja saat olla kotona. Lomaoikeus + pekkaset onkin yhtäkkiä enemmän, kuin hebulin kuljettajan nykyinen loma. Työajanlyhennys vapaat kertyvät pidemmästä kaksiviikkoisjaksosta pty = 76.30h ja akt = 80h. Todellisuudessa päivät ovat kuitenkin samanlaisia 4.45h - 11.30h pitkiä.


Voiko siis sanoa, että työehtosopimuksen muutos muita vastaavaksi on HelB:in kuljettajille pääsääntöisesti positiivinen asia? Vai negatiivinen?

----------


## Nak

> Voiko siis sanoa, että työehtosopimuksen muutos muita vastaavaksi on HelB:in kuljettajille pääsääntöisesti positiivinen asia? Vai negatiivinen?


Jotainhan voi tietysti päätellä siitä, että jo n. puolet Helbin kuljettajista ovat järjestäytyneet Akt liittoon ja loput kuuluvat jhl, jyty, joku kolmas, loimaan kassa tai ei mihinkään  :Eek:  
Minä näen asian positiivisena ja jatkossa voisin harkita uudelleen Helbissä työskentelyä, jos nykyiseltä työnantajalta työt loppuisivat  :Very Happy: 

Pääkaupunkilinjoilla oli aikanaan yleinen tes käytössä ja Sta:n sulautumisen jälkeen kuljettajilta vaadittiin siirtymistä kv-tesin piiriin. Silti niistä vanhoista Pääkaupunkilinjojen äijistä n. 15 on Helbissä yleisellä tessillä töissä  :Cool:

----------


## chauffer

> Niin, raju on todella raflaavaa, sillä lomien pituuksissa on kyse vain muutamista päivistä, mutta ennenkaikkea laskentatavassa. Yleisen tes:n alla lauantai vähentää myös lomapäiviä, kun pyttytessissä lomaa ovat vain ma-pe. Yleisellä tessillä on kuitenkin pekkasvapaat, eli työajanlyhennys vapaat joita kertyy vuodesta riippuen 18-19, mutta joita ei lasketa lomaksi vaan ovat "työpäiviä" kuitenkin palkka tulee ja saat olla kotona. Lomaoikeus + pekkaset onkin yhtäkkiä enemmän, kuin hebulin kuljettajan nykyinen loma.
> En tiedä vieläkö siellä pitää olla talossa se 15 vuotta, joka kv-tesin aikaan piti olla, ennenkuin saa edes täyden lomaoikeuden, joka on 39 päivää. Yleis tessillä saat vuoden työssä olon jälkeen täyden lomaoikeuden, eli 30 päivää + 18-19 pekkasta.


Niinkuin kirjoitit, lomissa on eroa. Oikeasti se ero vaan on niin että AKT:n 30 lomapäivää on 5 viikkoa, Helbin 38 lomapäivää on 7 viikkoa 3 päivää. Ja esim. arkivuoroa(allekirjoittanut) ajavalla lisäksi arkipyhät aina palkalliset vapaat, AKT:llä niihin tulee pääsääntöisesti pekkanen. Viikonloppu vuoroja ajavilla asia tietty hiukan eri. 




> Voiko siis sanoa, että työehtosopimuksen muutos muita vastaavaksi on HelB:in kuljettajille pääsääntöisesti positiivinen asia? Vai negatiivinen?


 Alle 10 vuotta olleille ehkä hyvä, meille vanhemmille ehdottomasti negatiivinen asia, minä ainakin tulen häviämään niin palkassa kuin lomissakin, ja vuosityöajassa n. 100 tuntia. Vuosipalkka pitäisi siis nousta 100 tunnin edestä, niin ei kuitenkaan todellisuudessa käy..  :Mad:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> HelB:n toimitusjohtaja Juha Hakavuori selventää asiaa tämän päivän Hesarissa.


Hesarin uutisessa kerrotaan myös, että maakasubussit vaihdetaan joko diesel- tai hybridibusseihin. Liittyvätköhän viimeaikaiset havainnot HelB 1201:stä muilta linjoilta kuin h24:ltä, testaukseen miten hybridibussit soveltuvat linjoille, joilla nyt ajetaan maakaasubusseilla. 1201:hän on nähty ainakin linjoilla h51 ja 360-364, ja kyseisillä linjoilla liikkuu melko paljon maakaasubusseja.

----------


## Duracell

> Alle 10 vuotta olleille ehkä hyvä, meille vanhemmille ehdottomasti negatiivinen asia, minä ainakin tulen häviämään niin palkassa kuin lomissakin, ja vuosityöajassa n. 100 tuntia. Vuosipalkka pitäisi siis nousta 100 tunnin edestä, niin ei kuitenkaan todellisuudessa käy..



Lasketko tämän auki kiitos? 

1.3.2013 tai lähinnä sitä alkavan palkanmaksukauden alusta lukien ()

Linja-autonkuljettaja

tunti
2-viikko

alle 4 vuotta
14,69
1175,20

4-8 vuotta
15,30
1224,00

8-12 vuotta
15,93
1274,40

yli 12 vuotta
16,33
1306,40



Kun taas Jytyn sivuilta löytyy seuraavaa

Kuljettajien peruspalkat, kahden viikon palkat ja tuntipalkat 1.6.2013 alkaen

Kokemuslisä %
Kuukausipalkka 
2 viikon palkka 
Tuntipalkka 

0
2351,02
1082,10
14,42

5
2468,57
1136,21
15,14

----------


## chauffer

> Lasketko tämän auki kiitos? 
> 
> 1.3.2013 tai lähinnä sitä alkavan palkanmaksukauden alusta lukien ()
> 
> Linja-autonkuljettaja
> 
> tunti
> 2-viikko
> 
> ...


Niin? Mikä tässä ongelma sinulle? Meinaatko että tuossa on kaikki fakta palkka-ja loma kertymistä yms. yms.?

----------


## Nak

Ei kai siinä duracellille mitään ongelmaa ole.  :Very Happy:  
Ehkä hänkään ei ymmärrä sitä, että selvästi huonompi tuntipalkka voisi olla mitenkään parempi kuin parempi tuntipalkka? Vaikka siihen tulisi mitä lisää päälle. Ei yleiselläkään puolella oikein ole päiviä jolloin ei mitään lisää makseta?

Tosin jollain laskukaavalla helb on laskenut akt:n tulevan halvemmaksi maksajalle

Mutta jos jätetään nämä ay-kinastelut muille foorumeille  :Smile:

----------


## chauffer

> Ei kai siinä duracellille mitään ongelmaa ole.  
> Ehkä hänkään ei ymmärrä sitä, että selvästi huonompi tuntipalkka voisi olla mitenkään parempi kuin parempi tuntipalkka? Vaikka siihen tulisi mitä lisää päälle. Ei yleiselläkään puolella oikein ole päiviä jolloin ei mitään lisää makseta?
> 
> Tosin jollain laskukaavalla helb on laskenut akt:n tulevan halvemmaksi maksajalle
> 
> Mutta jos jätetään nämä ay-kinastelut muille foorumeille


Ai hänkään? Kerron nopeasti. Helbin vanhoilla kuljettajilla (yli 15v. kokemusta) tuohon taulokkopalkkaan lisää n. 41 senttiä/tunti (yhtiölisä). Päiväpalkka AKT:llä kaikilla ikälisillä 130,64, Helb 118,96. Helbillä 21 min lyhyempi työaika, rahassa n. 5,18. Kärryillä? Esim. aamun yölisätunnin poistuminen (klo.6-7), palkassa 6,22. Vähennäpä nuo molemmat Akt:n päiväpalkasta? Paljonko jää eroksi? 28 senttiä/päivä! Vain ja ainoastaan tuon yhden yölisätunnin poistumisen jälkeen? Lisäksi yölisä % putoaisi 40>30, lauantai illat 100>50%, lomat 7vk.3pv.>5 viikkoa jne. jne. Eli sanomattakin selvää että on talolle edullisempaa... Tämä esimerkki siis vain arkiaamua ajavana (allekirjoittanut). Ja anteeksi tämä, en jatka aiheesta enempää, jos tuosta ei joku ymmärtänyt miksi minä  :Mad:  niin voi voi..

----------


## hana

> Ai hänkään? Kerron nopeasti. Helbin vanhoilla kuljettajilla (yli 15v. kokemusta) tuohon taulokkopalkkaan lisää n. 41 senttiä/tunti (yhtiölisä). Päiväpalkka AKT:llä kaikilla ikälisillä 130,64, Helb 118,96. Helbillä 21 min lyhyempi työaika, rahassa n. 5,18. Kärryillä? Esim. aamun yölisätunnin poistuminen (klo.6-7), palkassa 6,22. Vähennäpä nuo molemmat Akt:n päiväpalkasta? Paljonko jää eroksi? 28 senttiä/päivä! Vain ja ainoastaan tuon yhden yölisätunnin poistumisen jälkeen? Lisäksi yölisä % putoaisi 40>30, lauantai illat 100>50%, lomat 7vk.3pv.>5 viikkoa jne. jne. Eli sanomattakin selvää että on talolle edullisempaa... Tämä esimerkki siis vain arkiaamua ajavana (allekirjoittanut). Ja anteeksi tämä, en jatka aiheesta enempää, jos tuosta ei joku ymmärtänyt miksi minä  niin voi voi..


Teitä jotka nauttivat kaikista edellä mainituista eduista taitaa olla Helbillä nykyään vähemmistö. Esimerkissäsi vähennät 21 minuuttia työpäivästäsi, mutta et huomioi Akt:n pekkasia ollenkaan. Lisäksi lisien eroa pienentää jonkin verran Akt:n korkeampi tuntipalkka. Otetaan toisenlainen esimerkki. Kuorma-autoa 15 vuotta ajanut siirtyy ajamaan bussia. Hän saa heti kaikki ikälisät eli tuntipalkka on heti 16,33 euroa. Lisäksi hänellä on lomaa heti 5 viikkoa ja pekkasia 18-19 päivää riippuen onko loppiainen arkena vai viikonloppuna. Helbillä tämän päivän tilanteen mukaan hänen tuntipalkkansa olisi 15,14 ja lomapäiviä 5 viikkoa ja 3 päivää. Toki hänellä olisi lyhennetty työviikko, mutta palkassa eroa olisi 1,19 euroa tunti ja vapaapäiviä olisi noin 15 vähemmän. Tämä kertoo sen, että työehtosopimusten vertailu ei ole niin yksioikoista, riippuu millaista esimerkkiä käyttää.

----------


## chauffer

> Tämä esimerkki siis vain arkiaamua ajavana (allekirjoittanut).





> Teitä jotka nauttivat kaikista edellä mainituista eduista taitaa olla Helbillä nykyään vähemmistö. Esimerkissäsi vähennät 21 minuuttia työpäivästäsi, mutta et huomioi Akt:n pekkasia ollenkaan. Lisäksi lisien eroa pienentää jonkin verran Akt:n korkeampi tuntipalkka. Tämä kertoo sen, että työehtosopimusten vertailu ei ole niin yksioikoista, riippuu millaista esimerkkiä käyttää.


Mielestäni nimenomaan painotin esimerkkilaskelmani perusteet? Ja pekkaset olen kyllä siinä huomioinut; Akt, 5 viikkoa lomaa(25arkipäivää)+ 18-19 pekkasta, joista 6-10 menee ESIMERKKITAPAUKSESSANI arkipyhiin, minulla ne myös nyt palkallisia vapaita. Eli jatkossa minulla olisi MAKSIMISSAAN sama 38 vapaata(loma+pekkaset)arkipyhien lisäksi, ja silti vielä 21 min. pidemmät päivät. Ja nimenomaan tuo akt:n suurempi tuntipalkka tasoittuu niillä lisien eroilla  :Very Happy:  Tottakai vertaan asiaa omalta kohdaltani, miten se minun työhöni/palkkaani vaikuttaa...  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Duracell

Vuosilomalain mukaan lomapäiviä kertyy 30 joista 6 on talvilomaa ja loput 24 kesälomaa. Meillä lauantai vie yhden lomapäivän

----------


## Nak

> Vuosilomalain mukaan lomapäiviä kertyy 30 joista 6 on talvilomaa ja loput 24 kesälomaa. Meillä lauantai vie yhden lomapäivän


Helbin ay-aktiivithan voisi seuraavaan tessiin ajaa lomapäiviin tuon muutoksen että vain ma-pe polttavat lomia, sen sijaan että yrittävät väkisin pitää kiinni sopimuksesta, jolla yli puolet henkilöstöstä ei haluaisi työskennellä  :Smile: 
Minua ei henk.koht haittaa tuo 21min pidempi päivä, kun se tulee pekkasina kuitenkin takaisin ja oikeasti tämän päiväisen työpäivän pituus oli vain 6.22h  :Very Happy:

----------


## chauffer

> Helbin ay-aktiivithan voisi seuraavaan tessiin ajaa lomapäiviin tuon muutoksen että vain ma-pe polttavat lomia, sen sijaan että yrittävät väkisin pitää kiinni sopimuksesta, jolla yli puolet henkilöstöstä ei haluaisi työskennellä 
> Minua ei henk.koht haittaa tuo 21min pidempi päivä, kun se tulee pekkasina kuitenkin takaisin ja oikeasti tämän päiväisen työpäivän pituus oli vain 6.22h


Mikäs siinä jos se ei haittaa  :Laughing:  Mutta ymmärrät varmaan että tämä toinen puoli henkilöstöstä ei voi suostua sopimus heikennykseen? Et sinäkään suostuisi palkkaasi tiputtamaan...?

----------


## vristo

> Mutta ymmärrät varmaan että tämä toinen puoli henkilöstöstä ei voi suostua sopimus heikennykseen? Et sinäkään suostuisi palkkaasi tiputtamaan...?


Eli, lakkoiluako tiedossa? Vai, mitkä ovat keinonne? Kysymyshän on HelBin olemassaolosta; yksi vaihtoehto on sen myynti, jolloin TES-kysmys ratkeaa kertaheitolla.

----------


## chauffer

> Eli, lakkoiluako tiedossa? Vai, mitkä ovat keinonne? Kysymyshän on HelBin olemassaolosta; yksi vaihtoehto on sen myynti, jolloin TES-kysmys ratkeaa kertaheitolla.


On tässä vielä reilu vuosi aikaa neuvotella, esityksiähän nuo kaikki vasta on, ei päätöksiä  :Razz:

----------


## Overdriver

Valvonta taitaa olla melko vähäistä, mutta AKT:n työehtosopimus kieltää muun työsuhteisen työskentelyn vuorokausi- ja viikkolevon aikana. PTYTES tai työaikalaki eivät sano aiheesta mitään, joten olen voinut hieman harrastella päätyöni ohessa. Jos tai kun työehtosopimus vaihtuu, joudun jättäytymään osa-aikaiseksi tai vaihtamaan alaa kokonaan.

Vaikka yleiseen sopimukseen vaihtaminen olisikin edellä mainitusti omien etujeni vastaista, en kuitenkaan vastusta sitä, koska ongelma taitaa olla enemmän henkilökohtainen kuin yleinen. Mielestäni ei ole kohtuutonta, että samalla alalla ja alueella operoivat yritykset toimivat samalta pohjalta. Molempien sopimusten plussat ja miinukset kohtaavat jossain vaiheessa niin, että puntit menevät melko lailla tasan.

Toki joku työtekijöistä saavuttaa jotain ja joku joutuu luopumaan jostakin, mutta eikö silloin ole hyvä, kun henkilökunnan työolosuhteet eivät keskimääräisesti heikkene?

----------


## hana

> Valvonta taitaa olla melko vähäistä, mutta AKT:n työehtosopimus kieltää muun työsuhteisen työskentelyn vuorokausi- ja viikkolevon aikana.


Pekkasten aikana voit edelleen tehdä muita töitä. Vuosilomalaista en suoraan löytänyt kohtaa, joka kieltää toisen työn tekemisen sen aikana. Tosiaan valvonta on käytännön syistä hankalaa ja käytännössä työntekijän omalla vastuulla.

----------


## Overdriver

> Pekkasten aikana voit edelleen tehdä muita töitä.


Onnistuisinkin synkronoimaan pekkaset ja sivutyöt samoille päiville, mutta kun not gonna happen.

----------


## Nak

> mutta AKT:n työehtosopimus kieltää muun työsuhteisen työskentelyn vuorokausi- ja viikkolevon aikana.


Jaa, en ollut tälläisestä kuullutkaan  :Eek:  Onneksi en juuri koskaan ole sivutuloverokorttia tarvinnut *viheltelee*

----------


## Overdriver

> Jaa, en ollut tälläisestä kuullutkaan  Onneksi en juuri koskaan ole sivutuloverokorttia tarvinnut *viheltelee*


Eihän sillä välttämättä ole koskaan minkäänlaista käytännön merkitystä, mutta oikein kelju työnantaja voisi esimerkiksi päättää olla myöntämättä viikkovapaita halutuille päiville, jos niiden aikana on tarkoitus tehdä muuta työtä. On mahdollista, että kukaan ei koskaan tule puuttumaan sivubisneksiin, mutta harmaalla alueella toimimaan joutuminen on aina kurjaa.

Öisin ja viikonloppuisin saat vaikka juosta maratoneja, mutta sukulaisen omistamassa kioskissa et kyllä rupea itseäsi vapaa-ajallasi väsyttämään!

----------


## 339-DF

> Sekö on nyt tärkeää, että Helb´istä eroon? Kertokaa nyt miksi!


Kertaus on opintojen äiti, joten otetaan vielä kerran.

Minusta HelBin ongelma kiteytyy siihen, että tällä hetkellä helsinkiläiset veronmaksajat joutuvat maksamaan Espoon ja Vantaan pelloilla seilaavasta bussiliikenteestä. Eli kun HelB voittaa naapurikunnissa liikennettä ja sitten tekee tappiota, niin tappio katetaan helsinkiläisten veronmaksajien kukkarolla käymällä. Näin ei saa olla, ja vuodet ovat näyttäneet, ettei HelBistä kannattavaakaan tule.

HelB on olemassa siksi, että Helsinki haluaa säädellä bussiliikenteen kustannustasoa osallistumalla itse tarjouskilpailuihin. Jos omaa firmaa ei olisi, saattaisi käydä niin, että kustannukset karkaisivat pilviin, kun muutama iso ulkolainen tekijä sanelisi hinnat. Toki bussiliikenteen kustannukset nousevat reippaasti muutenkin, ilmeisesti muutamin poikkeuksin, mutta jonkinlainen konsensus vallitsee Helsingissä siitä, että kunnallinen bussiyhtiö hidastaa olemassaolollaan kustannusnousua. Tämä on minusta uskottavaa ja sinänsä hyväksyttävä perustelu HelBin olemassaololle.

Ratkaisuja on minusta kolme:

a) Omistaja määrää, että HelB jättää tarjouksia vain sellaisista bussilinjoista, jotka eivät ylitä kunnanrajaa. Jos HelB voittaa Helsingin sisäistä liikennettä, on veronmaksajan kannalta samantekevää, maksetaanko liikenteen kustannukset liikennöintikorvauksena HSL:lle vai tappiot kattavana "lainana" HelBille.

b) Palkataan HelBiin sellainen velho tekemään tarjouslaskentaa, että kyetään aina jättämään toiseksi paras tarjous. Tällöin toteutuu tavoite hintatason pitämisestä kurissa kun muut joutuvat olemaan varpaillaan, mutta yhtään kisaa ei voiteta eikä yhtäkään vuoroa ajeta. Taisin joskus sanoa, että paras HelB on sellainen HelB, jolla ei ole ensimmäistäkään bussia. Tietysti tässä voi käydä vahinkojakin, jolloin jotain liikennettä olisi pakko hoitaa.

c) Myydään tai lakkautetaan HelB ja katsotaan, toteutuuko kauhuskenaario hinnannoususta vai ei. Jos toteutuu, niin mikään ei estä esimerkiksi HSL:ää ryhtymästä itse bussiliikenneoperaattoriksi.

Sinänsä minusta kunnallisella bussifirmalla on tietty itseisarvokin, ja olisin veronmaksajana valmis maksamaan hiukan korkeampaa hintaa siitä, että bussiliikennettä hoitaa kunnallinen operaattori. Noin teoriassa sen ei välttämättä edes pitäisi tulla kovin kalliiksi, kun yksityisen puolen voitontavoittelu puuttuu. Mutta siitä en halua maksaa mitään, että se kunnallinen operaattori ajaa tappiolla naapurikaupungeissa. Näin ollen vaihtoehto a olisi minusta kaikkein paras.

----------


## juzziz

> Eihän sillä välttämättä ole koskaan minkäänlaista käytännön merkitystä, mutta oikein kelju työnantaja voisi esimerkiksi päättää olla myöntämättä viikkovapaita halutuille päiville, jos niiden aikana on tarkoitus tehdä muuta työtä. On mahdollista, että kukaan ei koskaan tule puuttumaan sivubisneksiin, mutta harmaalla alueella toimimaan joutuminen on aina kurjaa.
> 
> Öisin ja viikonloppuisin saat vaikka juosta maratoneja, mutta sukulaisen omistamassa kioskissa et kyllä rupea itseäsi vapaa-ajallasi väsyttämään!


En tiedä onko Helbin työsopimuksissa pykälää, mutta Pohjolan Liikenteellä oli joskus maininta et kilpailevan työn tekeminen on kielletty.

----------


## Overdriver

> En tiedä onko Helbin työsopimuksissa pykälää, mutta Pohjolan Liikenteellä oli joskus maininta et kilpailevan työn tekeminen on kielletty.


Se on ihan ymmärrettävää. Kuljetusalalla ei taida kauheasti freelancereita olla.

----------


## Nak

> Päätöstiedotetta on nyt päivitetty:
> _Konsernijaosto päättää antaa Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:lle ennakkosuostumuksen seuraaviin yhtiön talouden tervehdyttämisstrategiaan liittyviin toimenpiteisiin:_
> Suomen Turistiauto -aputoiminimen puitteissa tapahtuvan tilausajoliikennetoiminnan myynti ja/tai alasajo


STA on kuuleman mukaan myyty Lehtimäen Liikenteelle  :Smile:

----------


## Koala

Herttinen! Kuinka varmaa tietoa lienee? No ihan hyviin käsiin minusta meni jos näin on.

----------


## zige94

> Herttinen! Kuinka varmaa tietoa lienee? No ihan hyviin käsiin minusta meni jos näin on.


Samaa oon kuullut mäkin, ja en Nakilta vaan eräältä henkilöltä HelBiltä.

----------


## Jompero

Kuulin itse myös luotettavalta taholta ja asia tosiaan on näin. Muistaakseni vielä reilun viikon verran, STA on osa HelBiä ja sitten kalusto Fiftyineen päivineen ja henkilökunta siirtyy Lehtimäelle. Lehtimäellä on ilmeisesti varikko Kivikossa ja sinne STA:n kalusto tullaan pääasiassa sijoittamaan. Vielä ei ole varmaa mitä käy niille kuskeille, jotka ovat sesonkiaikoina ajaneet STA:lla ja talvisin katuria. Mitenköhän kesän shuttle-ajot tullaan hoitamaan nyt kun HelBin katureita ei enää voida lainata?

----------


## chauffer

> Mitenköhän kesän shuttle-ajot tullaan hoitamaan nyt kun HelBin katureita ei enää voida lainata?


Eiköhän se ole vaan neuvottelukysymys  :Laughing:  Rahalla saa... :Wink:

----------


## Overdriver

> Vielä ei ole varmaa mitä käy niille kuskeille, jotka ovat sesonkiaikoina ajaneet STA:lla ja talvisin katuria.


Sesonkikuskit eivät siirry.

----------


## Miska

> Kuulin itse myös luotettavalta taholta ja asia tosiaan on näin. Muistaakseni vielä reilun viikon verran, STA on osa HelBiä ja sitten kalusto Fiftyineen päivineen ja henkilökunta siirtyy Lehtimäelle. Lehtimäellä on ilmeisesti varikko Kivikossa ja sinne STA:n kalusto tullaan pääasiassa sijoittamaan. Vielä ei ole varmaa mitä käy niille kuskeille, jotka ovat sesonkiaikoina ajaneet STA:lla ja talvisin katuria. Mitenköhän kesän shuttle-ajot tullaan hoitamaan nyt kun HelBin katureita ei enää voida lainata?


Onhan Lehtimäellä katureita. Matatalattiabusseja näyttäisi olavan 10 kpl ja kesällä linjalle taitaa sitoutua enimmillään 4 autoa, joten kyllähän noita riittää shuttleihinkin. Lehtimäen varikko on Kivikossa, mutta ei sinne kovin monta autoa mahtune nykyisten lisäksi. Tilaa laajentaa Kivikossa kyllä on, Kivikonlaidan pohjoispäässä on tuon varikon lisäksi vasta pari peltihallia pystyssä.

----------


## Yawara

> Teitä jotka nauttivat kaikista edellä mainituista eduista taitaa olla Helbillä nykyään vähemmistö. Esimerkissäsi vähennät 21 minuuttia työpäivästäsi, mutta et huomioi Akt:n pekkasia ollenkaan. Lisäksi lisien eroa pienentää jonkin verran Akt:n korkeampi tuntipalkka. Otetaan toisenlainen esimerkki. Kuorma-autoa 15 vuotta ajanut siirtyy ajamaan bussia. Hän saa heti kaikki ikälisät eli tuntipalkka on heti 16,33 euroa. Lisäksi hänellä on lomaa heti 5 viikkoa ja pekkasia 18-19 päivää riippuen onko loppiainen arkena vai viikonloppuna. Helbillä tämän päivän tilanteen mukaan hänen tuntipalkkansa olisi 15,14 ja lomapäiviä 5 viikkoa ja 3 päivää. Toki hänellä olisi lyhennetty työviikko, mutta palkassa eroa olisi 1,19 euroa tunti ja vapaapäiviä olisi noin 15 vähemmän. Tämä kertoo sen, että työehtosopimusten vertailu ei ole niin yksioikoista, riippuu millaista esimerkkiä käyttää.



Enpä voi olla kommentoimatta  Hanan kirjoitusta    "  kuorma-autoa 15 vuotta ajanut siirtyy ajamaan bussia".......   Todellisuudessa se menee  näin, kyseinen henkilö saisi  Helbillä 7 viikkoa ja 3 päivää vuosilomaa eli 13 arkipäivää enemmän lomaa kuin Akt-Tes ja lauantaita ei lasketa lomapäiviksi.

Siis  kuntasopimuksissa lasketaan kokemulisät ja se pidentää myös vuosilomaa.
Chauffer on kirjoittanut  ketjussa oikeaa tietoa aika paljon, monelle  Helbin kuljettajalle on suuri menetys siirtyä Akt:n sopimukseen, pienemmän vuosiloman lisäksi myös muita huononnuksia.

Aika näyttää, ongelmia edessä on, surkeaa on se, että Akt ei ole riittävästi parantanut alan työehtoja, vaan päivät pitkiä, Akt:n malli haluttiin Helbillekin sen tähden,  Hkl:n aikaan oli toisin ja kuljettajat viihtyivät talossa.

----------


## hana

> Enpä voi olla kommentoimatta  Hanan kirjoitusta    "  kuorma-autoa 15 vuotta ajanut siirtyy ajamaan bussia".......   Todellisuudessa se menee  näin, kyseinen henkilö saisi  Helbillä 7 viikkoa ja 3 päivää vuosilomaa eli 13 arkipäivää enemmän lomaa kuin Akt-Tes ja lauantaita ei lasketa lomapäiviksi.
> 
> Siis  kuntasopimuksissa lasketaan kokemulisät ja se pidentää myös vuosilomaa.
> Chauffer on kirjoittanut  ketjussa oikeaa tietoa aika paljon, monelle  Helbin kuljettajalle on suuri menetys siirtyä Akt:n sopimukseen, pienemmän vuosiloman lisäksi myös muita huononnuksia.
> 
> Aika näyttää, ongelmia edessä on, surkeaa on se, että Akt ei ole riittävästi parantanut alan työehtoja, vaan päivät pitkiä, Akt:n malli haluttiin Helbillekin sen tähden,  Hkl:n aikaan oli toisin ja kuljettajat viihtyivät talossa.


Itse ainakin miellän pekkaset, joita on 18-19 päivää, lomaksi. Toki niistä ei saa lomalta paluurahaa, mutta yksinkertaisen tuntipalkan kta:n mukaan. Niin, nykyisinhän Helbillä on jo täysin samat työajat ja sidonnaisuudet kuin Akt:n sopimuksessa. Palkka on keskimäärin kuitenkin huonompi ja mm. vapaapäivätyökorvaus puuttuu kokonaan. Varmasti on vanhoja kuskeja joita muutos harmittaa, mutta pointtini olikin se, että työehtosopimuksia on vaikea verrata ellei ota jotain tiettyä esimerkkiä ja taas toinen esimerkkitapaus voi kääntää toisen sopimuksen kyseiselle henkilölle edullisemmaksi.

----------


## chauffer

> Itse ainakin miellän pekkaset, joita on 18-19 päivää, lomaksi. Toki niistä ei saa lomalta paluurahaa, mutta yksinkertaisen tuntipalkan kta:n mukaan. Niin, nykyisinhän Helbillä on jo täysin samat työajat ja sidonnaisuudet kuin Akt:n sopimuksessa. Palkka on keskimäärin kuitenkin huonompi ja mm. vapaapäivätyökorvaus puuttuu kokonaan. Varmasti on vanhoja kuskeja joita muutos harmittaa, mutta pointtini olikin se, että työehtosopimuksia on vaikea verrata ellei ota jotain tiettyä esimerkkiä ja taas toinen esimerkkitapaus voi kääntää toisen sopimuksen kyseiselle henkilölle edullisemmaksi.


Niinpä niin,pekkaset tuntuu lomalta jos saat ne 2 viiden päivän jaksoa pekkasia, minkä työehtosopimus antaa myöten. Muuten ne ovat samalla tavalla lomaa kuin esim. minulla arkivapaat  :Wink:  Ja juu, tuntipalkka ero on n. 1 euron/tunti, riippuen ikälisistä. Esim. minulla ero on vain 77 senttiä/tunti, tp-lisäni(akt ei tunne) huomioiden vain 34 senttiä/tunti; tekee päivässä eroa n. 2 euroa 70 senttiä. Ja esim. se 1 yölisätunti aamukuudesta aamuseitsemään, mikä meillä maksetaan enemmän, tekee päivässä reilut 6 euroa. Eli häviäisin reilusti Akt:n sopimuksella  :Mad:  Ja mistä ihmeestä olet saanut päähäsi että Helbillä ei saisi vapaapäivätyökorvausta?

----------


## Yawara

> Itse ainakin miellän pekkaset, joita on 18-19 päivää, lomaksi. Toki niistä ei saa lomalta paluurahaa, mutta yksinkertaisen tuntipalkan kta:n mukaan. Niin, nykyisinhän Helbillä on jo täysin samat työajat ja sidonnaisuudet kuin Akt:n sopimuksessa. Palkka on keskimäärin kuitenkin huonompi ja mm. vapaapäivätyökorvaus puuttuu kokonaan. Varmasti on vanhoja kuskeja joita muutos harmittaa, mutta pointtini olikin se, että työehtosopimuksia on vaikea verrata ellei ota jotain tiettyä esimerkkiä ja taas toinen esimerkkitapaus voi kääntää toisen sopimuksen kyseiselle henkilölle edullisemmaksi.


Akt:n pekkasia saa siis 18-19 vuodessa ja  jos ajat  vuoroa, jossa arkipyhät ja viikonloput vapaat, menee vuodessa 8-10 pekkasta arkipyhiin, jotka ovat  Helbillä palkallisia vapaapäiviä. Toisin sanoen  helbin vuosiloma (vapaapäivät) on pitempi  vertaillaan miten vaan.

----------


## Nak

Kuka saa tp-lisää? Voiko kaikki kuljettajat ajaa vain arkipäiviä? 

Mulla ei ole koskaan ollut ongelmaa saada pekkasia juuri siihen mihin niitä olen pyytänyt. Ainoa rajoite on ollut se, että ne ovat olleet jo tuhlattuna kaikki  :Sad:  

Vertailu on vaikeaa juuri sen takia, että kahta identtistä vuoroa ajavaa kuljettajaa tuskin on. 
Ja mielipiteistä on turhaa väitellä, itse tienaan omasta mielestäni paremmin kuin helbillä ollessani ja vietän aikaa enemmän kotona kuin töissä. Mutta sehän on vain minun kokemus asiasta  :Smile:

----------


## hana

> Ja mistä ihmeestä olet saanut päähäsi että Helbillä ei saisi vapaapäivätyökorvausta?


Olin siellä töissä vuonna 2009 ja edelleen siellä on töissä kaksi kaveriani. Kyllähän teillä ylityökorvauksen saa vapaapäivätöistä, mutta ei sen päälle tulevaa 100%:n vapaapäivätyökorvausta minkä saa Akt:n tessissä. Minulla ei ole mitään sitä sopimusta vastaan ja ymmärrän sen, että kuulut siihen osaan työntekijöitä joita sopimuksen vaihto harmittaa.

----------


## chauffer

> Kuka saa tp-lisää? Voiko kaikki kuljettajat ajaa vain arkipäiviä? 
> 
> Mulla ei ole koskaan ollut ongelmaa saada pekkasia juuri siihen mihin niitä olen pyytänyt. Ainoa rajoite on ollut se, että ne ovat olleet jo tuhlattuna kaikki  
> 
> Vertailu on vaikeaa juuri sen takia, että kahta identtistä vuoroa ajavaa kuljettajaa tuskin on. 
> Ja mielipiteistä on turhaa väitellä, itse tienaan omasta mielestäni paremmin kuin helbillä ollessani ja vietän aikaa enemmän kotona kuin töissä. Mutta sehän on vain minun kokemus asiasta


Olen tehnyt saman vertailun vaimoni sarjoilla Nobinalla, minun palkalla, huomioiden ikälisä erot. Ja sama laskettu myös toisin päin, tulos aina sama... mutta ei siinä, näillä mennään  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 3:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 2:50 ----------




> Olin siellä töissä vuonna 2009 ja edelleen siellä on töissä kaksi kaveriani. Kyllähän teillä ylityökorvauksen saa vapaapäivätöistä, mutta ei sen päälle tulevaa 100%:n vapaapäivätyökorvausta minkä saa Akt:n tessissä. Minulla ei ole mitään sitä sopimusta vastaan ja ymmärrän sen, että kuulut siihen osaan työntekijöitä joita sopimuksen vaihto harmittaa.


Ei Akt:n sopimuksellakaan makseta päällekkäin vapaapäivätyölisää ja ylityökorvausta.

----------


## Nak

> Ei Akt:n sopimuksellakaan makseta päällekkäin vapaapäivätyölisää ja ylityökorvausta.


Kyllä maksetaan. Vapaapäivätyölisä 100% ja ylityökorvaus ensimmäisen 12h osalta 50% ja 12h jälkeen 100% tuntipalkasta.
Kuka nyt vapaapäivänään muuten menisi töihin, ellei siitä oikeasti maksettaisi korvausta?

Akt Tes http://www.akt.fi/easydata/customers...13_id_7230.pdf

----------


## chauffer

Ok, sorry, niinhän se onkin...

----------


## hana

Chauffer, tarkoitin vertailulla sitä, että käytännössä voidaan todeta, että uudelle Helbin kuskille Akt:n sopimus on parempi ja sinunlaisille vanhemmille kuskeille Helbin nykyinen sopimus on parempi.

----------


## chauffer

> Chauffer, tarkoitin vertailulla sitä, että käytännössä voidaan todeta, että uudelle Helbin kuskille Akt:n sopimus on parempi ja sinunlaisille vanhemmille kuskeille Helbin nykyinen sopimus on parempi.


Juu, pääsääntöisesti juuri näin. Mutta onhan sekin selvää että vertailen sopimuksia juurikin omalta kohdaltani  :Wink:

----------


## bussifriikki

HelB irtisanoo 41
http://www.hs.fi/m/kaupunki/Helsingi...a1374819530370

----------


## 034

Lehtikuvassa hauskasti uutta ja vanhaa Lahtikkolaista.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Suomeksi sanottuna HelB olisi kuopattu jo mikäli Helsingin Kaupunki ei sitä tukisi. Nyt kun noita tappioita kilpailuissa on tasaseen tahtiin tullut on mielenkiintoista nähdä häviääkö se ajan myötä vai saako se jossain vaiheessa uutta liikennöitävää. Toistaiseksi suuntaus on ollut pääpiirteittäin ensimmäisen tuulissa..

----------


## tlajunen

> Suomeksi sanottuna HelB olisi kuopattu jo mikäli Helsingin Kaupunki ei sitä tukisi.


Taitaa myös olla niin, että muidenkin liikennöitsijöiden pääkaupunkiseudun yksiköt olisivat kuopattu jo, mikäli emoyhtiöt eivät niitä tukisi. Sellaista tervettä kilpailua...

----------


## Madmax

> Taitaa myös olla niin, että muidenkin liikennöitsijöiden pääkaupunkiseudun yksiköt olisivat kuopattu jo, mikäli emoyhtiöt eivät niitä tukisi. Sellaista tervettä kilpailua...


Näin varmasti mutta ongelma on se että yhtiö kaupungin omistama ja tuollainen subventointi ei oikein ole sallittua.

----------


## Prompter

> Näin varmasti mutta ongelma on se että yhtiö kaupungin omistama ja tuollainen subventointi ei oikein ole sallittua.


Onko junamatkustajien rahoilla subventointi sitten sallittua?

----------


## killerpop

> Onko junamatkustajien rahoilla subventointi sitten sallittua?


Tuoskin Suomen tuottavimman bussifirman tarvii siirrellä varoja aivan toisesta yksiköstä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Taitaa myös olla niin, että muidenkin liikennöitsijöiden pääkaupunkiseudun yksiköt olisivat kuopattu jo, mikäli emoyhtiöt eivät niitä tukisi. Sellaista tervettä kilpailua...


Kuka on sanonut, että emoyhtiöt eivät saisi? Ymmärtääkseni esimerkiksi Veolia on monessa maassa toimiva yhtiö joka kuitenki kokonaisuutena on voitollinen. Helsingin Kaupunki ei ole yhtiö, vaan kaupunki. Jos HelB saisikin rahoituksensa oikeasta positiivistä tulosta tekevästä firmasta olisi asia täysin toinen juttu. Luulisi muutenkin pääkaupungilla olevan parempia sijoituskohteita kun tappiota tekevä bussifirma, esimerkiksi vanhuspalvelut. Jos HelB menisi konkurssiin ei pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenne pysähtyisi, linjat vain tulisi muiden yhtiöiden hoidettavaksi. Pitäisin itse järkevänä ratkaisuna, että koko pulju myytäisiin.

----------


## Koala

> Helsingin Kaupunki ei ole yhtiö, vaan kaupunki. Jos HelB saisikin rahoituksensa oikeasta positiivistä tulosta tekevästä firmasta olisi asia täysin toinen juttu.


Eihän HelBiin käytetä euroakaan Sinun rahojasi jos olet Espoolainen, miksi siis näin vahva mielipide?

----------


## sm3

> Eihän HelBiin käytetä euroakaan Sinun rahojasi jos olet Espoolainen, miksi siis näin vahva mielipide?


Niin, ihmisillähän ei voi olla kuin itsekkäittä tarkotusperiä jutuillaan?

----------


## Koala

> Niin, ihmisillähän ei voi olla kuin itsekkäittä tarkotusperiä jutuillaan?


Niinkö mä sanoin? Ihmetyttää vaan miksi emoyhtiöiden rahanpumppaus on ihan jees terveen kilpailun kannalta mutta kaupungin ei. Onko se täysin selkeä juttu kumpi on kaupunkilaisen edun kannalta parempi juttu? Erityisen kummallista jos asia potuttaa Espoolaista jonka kotilinjoja Helsinkiläinen veronmaksaja tukee  :Wink:  (<-Hymiö!)

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Eihän HelBiin käytetä euroakaan Sinun rahojasi jos olet Espoolainen, miksi siis näin vahva mielipide?


Sen vuoksi, että kunnan kuuluu huolehtia peruspalveluista, ei Hsl:n kilpailuun osallistuvasta tappiollisesta bussifirmasta. Ei sillä ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa asunko Helsingissä, Espoossa, Inarissa vai Windhoekissa. Olenko missään vaiheessa sanonut, että asia minua potuttaisi? Kerroin vain, että mielestäni senkin rahan voisi käyttää toisin. Luulen, että monikin helsinkiläinen on kanssani samaa mieltä, että kaupungin rahoja voisi käyttää parempaankin tarkoitukseen. Jos ajetellaan, että kuinka paljon Helsingissäkin on esimerkiksi vanhuksia, asunnottomia, kuinka pitkät jonot ovat terveyskeskuksiin jne. Sillä summalla mikä HelBiin sijoitetaan voisi mielestäni käyttää vaikkapa näiden kahden ensimmäisen ryhmän palvelujen parantamiseen, joissa kyllä varmasti pääkaupungissakin parannettavaa riittää. Jos HelB olisi kokonaan irrallinen yhtiö kaupungista ja saisi rahoituksen muualta kuin kunnalta asiassa ei olisi mitään. Tämä on mielipiteeni rahoituksen suhteen..

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

HS-Pravdan uutisointia HelB-työntekijöiltä (obs., tämä linkki syö taas ehkä jaksottaista HS-limiittiäsi):
http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/Bussinkulj...a1374895231183

----------


## 339-DF

> HS-Pravdan uutisointia HelB-työntekijöiltä


Tuossa sentään toimittaja muistaa vähän taustaakin, kun mainitsee tuon työkykyisyysongelman.

----------


## Koala

HelBillä vuosikaudet bussia ajaneet eivät ole Pölhölän mielestä työkykyisiä...  :Wink:  Semmosta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Niinkö mä sanoin? Ihmetyttää vaan miksi emoyhtiöiden rahanpumppaus on ihan jees terveen kilpailun kannalta mutta kaupungin ei.


Eihän kumpikaan niistä ole, mutta vain toinen on suoraan laissa kiellettyä. Kai nyt kuitenkin ymmärrät, että lähtökohtaisesti on todella paljon suurempi ongelma, jos kilpailuttamisen järjestäjä itse pumppaa rahaa johonkin kilpailuun osallistuvaan yhtiöön, kuin se että joku täysin muu taho sitä tekee? Tässä asiassa ei ole merkitystä sillä, että HSL on Helsingin vain osittain omistama kuntayhtymä. Se on (olisi; ilmeisesti rahoitus on tehty kuitenkin lainoittamalla, mikä ei ole suoraan kiellettyä) käytännössä kuitenkin sitä, että kilpailutuksen järjestäjä itse "peukaloi" tuloksia.

Kilpailuviraston tehtävä on sitten puuttua siihen muiden harjoittamaan rahan pumppaamiseen, jos ne käyttäisivät määräävää markkina-asemaansa hyväksi saalistushinnoitteluun. Mutta emoyhtiöiden rahanpumppaushan on vain tilaajalle eli veronmaksajille hyödyksi niin kauan kuin mikään yhtiö ei sillä sitä määräävää asemaa saa.

----------


## chauffer

> Suomeksi sanottuna HelB olisi kuopattu jo mikäli Helsingin Kaupunki ei sitä tukisi.


Miksi Helbin omistaja(Helsingin Kaupunki) ei saisi tukea omaa yhtiötään?  :Eek:  
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helsingin_Bussiliikenne

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miksi Helbin omistaja(Helsingin Kaupunki) ei saisi tukea omaa yhtiötään?  
> http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helsingin_Bussiliikenne


Kuten jo yllä sanoin: siksi, että Helsingin kaupunki on myös HSL:n omistaja ja HelB osallistuu HSL:n kilpailutuksiin. Kilpailutuksen järjestäjä ei saa tukea omaa yhtiötään, joka osallistuu kilpailuun. Syy on ihan selvä: muuten kilpailutuksen järjestäjä voisi painaa tarjousten hinnat keinotekoisen alas, jos kilpailun voi voittaa vain tekemällä tarjouksen, joka on kaupungin omistaman yhtiön tappiollista tarjousta halvempi (eli käytännössä siis muillakin useimmiten tappiollinen). Se tappio kun ei ole silloin sille kaupungin omalle yhtiölleen todellista tappiota, vaan vain kaupungin sisällä kiertävää rahaa. Vaikka HSL:n omistajiin kuuluu myös muita kuntia, se ei periaatetta muuta.

----------


## 034

> HelBillä vuosikaudet bussia ajaneet eivät ole Pölhölän mielestä työkykyisiä...  Semmosta.


Mistähän tässä on oikein kyse? En tosin ole lukenut PL:n kuljettajan kriteerejä joten en tajua tilanetta.

----------


## iiko

> Mistähän tässä on oikein kyse? En tosin ole lukenut PL:n kuljettajan kriteerejä joten en tajua tilanetta.


Jos pitää ottaa töihin vanhana työntekijänä, niin vanhempi työntekijä on PL:n kriteereillä liian kallis heille? Siksi ei olekaan "työkykyinen"...

----------


## Jompero

> Kuten jo yllä sanoin: siksi, että Helsingin kaupunki on myös HSL:n omistaja ja HelB osallistuu HSL:n kilpailutuksiin. Kilpailutuksen järjestäjä ei saa tukea omaa yhtiötään, joka osallistuu kilpailuun.


Mites sitten on Pöhölän laita? Pölhölän on osa VR-Yhtymää, jonka omistaa valtio ja Helsinki osa Suomen valtiota. Jos VR tukee Pölhölän liikennettä tulisi sen olla myös kiellettyä, koska tähän ei käytetä pelkästään stadilaisten veronmaksajien rahoja, vaan koko Suomen kansan! En tiedä tarkalleen kuinka tappiollinen Pölhölä on viime aikoina ollut, mutta ainakaan tappiollisilla tarjouksilla ne eivät voittoa tee.

HelBillä ei ole käytännössä mitään mahdollisuutta tehdä voittoa HSL-liikenteessä, niin kauan kun muiden firmojen emoyhtiöt pumppaavat niihin rahaa. Lipputulot ja korvaukset linjojen ajamisesta eivät saa HelBiä ikinä voitolliseksi.

----------


## tkp

> Mistähän tässä on oikein kyse? En tosin ole lukenut PL:n kuljettajan kriteerejä joten en tajua tilanetta.


Käsittääkseni Pohjolan Liikenteen (VR-konsernin?) ylilääkäri "käveli yli" töihintulotarkastuksen tehneen lääkärin lausunnosta ja esti näin työllistymisen PL:lle. Syitä tähän toimintaan voidaan vaan arvailla. Pahat kielet voisivat väittää että PL löysi porsaanreiän lonka-sopimuksesta.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Mites sitten on Pöhölän laita? Pölhölän on osa VR-Yhtymää, jonka omistaa valtio ja Helsinki osa Suomen valtiota.


Ymmärtääkseni Vr-konsernilla menee kohtuullisen hyvin ja valtio ei siihen ihmeemmin ole viime aikona pumpannut? Myös Pohjolan liikenteellä itsessään kuuleman mukaan menee hyvin? Sanokaa jos olen väärässä. Jos asia todella on niin, että valtion rahoilla todella rahoitetaan Pohjolan kaupunkiliikennettä niin eihän se mielestäni kuulu niin mennä. En tiedä löytyykö netistä erikseen Pohjolan liikenteen tulostietoja vai onko ne piilotettu konsernin kokonaistulokseen.

----------


## vristo

> Linja-autoliikenne
> 
> Pohjolan Liikenteen matkustajaliikenteessä kuljetettiin 26,1 miljoonaa matkustajaa, mikä oli 9,6 prosenttia enemmän kuin edellisenä vuotena. Matkustajamäärien nousu johtui pääkaupunkiseudulla voitetuista uusista linjoista sekä kaukoliikenteen matkustajamäärien kasvusta. Tämä näkyi myös liikevaihdossa, joka kasvoi 12,2 prosenttia edelliseen vuoteen verrattuna ja oli 70,1 miljoonaa euroa (62,5 M). Liikevoitto oli 6,5 M (5,6 M).
> 
> Pohjolan Liikenteellä oli kertomusvuonna sopimusliikennettä HSL:n toiminta-alueella Helsingin ja Espoon sisäisessä liikenteessä sekä seutuliikenteessä. Sopimusliikenne HSL-alueella laajeni merkittävästi voitettujen linjojen ansiosta.
> 
> Pohjolan Liikenne avasi vuonna 2012 verkkokaupan.


Pohjolan Liikenne on voittoa tuottava yritys, eikä sen toimintaan tarvita junamatkustajien rahoja.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mistähän tässä on oikein kyse?


Irtisanomistilanteessa työnantaja yleensä ei valitse parhaita työntekijöitään lähtijöiksi, mutta sen sijaan paljon sairastavat päätyvät helposti potkut saavien listalle. Joukossa siis voi hyvin olla kuljettajia, jotka ovat sairastelleet paljon, koska työkyky on syystä toi toisesta alentunut eivätkä he enää nykyisessä kunnossaan läpäise työhöntulotarkastusta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mites sitten on Pöhölän laita? Pölhölän on osa VR-Yhtymää, jonka omistaa valtio ja Helsinki osa Suomen valtiota. Jos VR tukee Pölhölän liikennettä tulisi sen olla myös kiellettyä, koska tähän ei käytetä pelkästään stadilaisten veronmaksajien rahoja, vaan koko Suomen kansan!


Kyse ei ollut verorahojen käyttökiellosta vaan siitä, että kilpailutuksen järjestäjä myös osallistuu kilpailuun. Suomen valtio ei kilpailuta HSL-liikennettä, joten Suomen valtiolla ei ole samaa rajoitetta. Suomen valtio ei hyödy millään tavoin siitä, jos HSL:n kilpailutuksen alin tarjous olisikin halvempi.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Jälleen YT-neuvotteluja HelB-organisaatiossa:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/helsingin_buss...amolla/6846195

----------


## Nak

Se onkin mielenkiintoista, että miten korjaamotyöntekijöitä voidaan siirtää kuljettajiksi, kun kuljettajia on töiden vähenemisen vuoksi irtisanottu myös  :Shocked:

----------


## kuukanko

Euroopan komissio epäilee alustavan tarkastelun perusteella, että Helsingin kaupunki on antanut Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:lle (HelB) perusteetonta valtiontukea. Asiassa on aloitettu muodollinen tutkintamenettely. Helsingin kaupungin tiedote

----------


## Madmax

> Euroopan komissio epäilee alustavan tarkastelun perusteella, että Helsingin kaupunki on antanut Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:lle (HelB) perusteetonta valtiontukea. Asiassa on aloitettu muodollinen tutkintamenettely. Helsingin kaupungin tiedote


Jos tästä tulee langettava tuomio niin pysyykö HelB enää pystyssä. Itse pidän todennäköisenä että tuosta tulee tuomio.

----------


## APH

Voi myös tulla rumaa jälkeä veronmaksajille, jos HelB ei ole pitämässä hintatasoa millään tavalla kurissa. Joku fiksu tällä foorumilla joskus sanoikin, että paras HelB on sellainen, joka osallistuu aina kilpailutuksiin mutta ei koskaan voita mitään.

----------


## lkrt

> Voi myös tulla rumaa jälkeä veronmaksajille, jos HelB ei ole pitämässä hintatasoa millään tavalla kurissa. Joku fiksu tällä foorumilla joskus sanoikin, että paras HelB on sellainen, joka osallistuu aina kilpailutuksiin mutta ei koskaan voita mitään.


Niinpä kai, mutta ei taida bulvaaninakaan toimiminen olla täysin laillista tai ainakaan markkinatalouden hengen mukaista.

----------


## pehkonen

> Niinpä kai, mutta ei taida bulvaaninakaan toimiminen olla täysin laillista tai ainakaan markkinatalouden hengen mukaista.


.......................................?

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Voi myös tulla rumaa jälkeä veronmaksajille, jos HelB ei ole pitämässä hintatasoa millään tavalla kurissa. Joku fiksu tällä foorumilla joskus sanoikin, että paras HelB on sellainen, joka osallistuu aina kilpailutuksiin mutta ei koskaan voita mitään.


Niin, onko kilpailutuksessa mahdollistakaan tehdä ehtoa, että tietyn summan alittavia tarjouksia ei hyväksytä? Tälläisellä loogisella järjestelyllä ei tarvittaisi "tahoja" jotka omalla toiminnallaan "ohjaisivat" kilpailutusta jonkun tahon haluamaan suuntaan. Toki kilpailutusehtoihin pitäisi lisätä keinot (ja seuraamukset) joilla monien asioiden lainmukaista toteutumista voittajan toiminnassa pitäisi pystyä seuraamaan ja valvomaan ja tarvittaessa myös puuttumaan epäkohtiin. Tosin nostaisiko tämä sitten kokonaiskustannuksia liikaa?

----------


## lkrt

> .......................................?


Bulvaanilla tarkoitan tässä tapauksessa haamumyyjää. Jos julkinen taho käyttäisi kilpailutuksessa tällaista liikennöitsijää pitämään hintatason kurissa ilman minkäänlaista aiettakaan todellisesta liikennöinnistä, olisi tilanne vähintäänkin eettisesti erittäin kyseenalainen.

----------


## pehkonen

> Niin, onko kilpailutuksessa mahdollistakaan tehdä ehtoa, että tietyn summan alittavia tarjouksia ei hyväksytä? Tälläisellä loogisella järjestelyllä ei tarvittaisi "tahoja" jotka omalla toiminnallaan "ohjaisivat" kilpailutusta jonkun tahon haluamaan suuntaan. Toki kilpailutusehtoihin pitäisi lisätä keinot (ja seuraamukset) joilla monien asioiden lainmukaista toteutumista voittajan toiminnassa pitäisi pystyä seuraamaan ja valvomaan ja tarvittaessa myös puuttumaan epäkohtiin. Tosin nostaisiko tämä sitten kokonaiskustannuksia liikaa?


Ilmeisesti tiettyä kirjattua summa ei voi kilpailutusehdoissa olla, mutta jos tarjous on "huomattavan" alhainen, niin se voidaan hylätä. Näin kaikissa kilpailutuksissa. Hinnan ohjauksesta pääsee eroon laatimaan kilpailutuksen vertailupisteytykset tarkasti.

----------


## hana

Helsingin kaupunki etsii jälleen aktiivisesti ostajaa Helbille.

----------


## vristo

> Helsingin kaupunki etsii jälleen aktiivisesti ostajaa Helbille.


Sanoo/uutisoi kuka?

----------


## hana

> Sanoo/uutisoi kuka?


Helbin kuljettajalta on tieto peräisin. Varmaan joku foorumin Helbin kuski voi varmistaa tiedon.

----------


## tlajunen

> Helbin kuljettajalta on tieto peräisin. Varmaan joku foorumin Helbin kuski voi varmistaa tiedon.


Vai ennemminkin joku Helsingin kaupungin edustaja? Kyllä minullakin on suuri luotto kaikkiin eri joukkoliikennemuotojen kuljettajiin, mutta en nyt kuitenkaan aivan noin varmasti luottaisi.  :Smile:

----------


## hana

> Vai ennemminkin joku Helsingin kaupungin edustaja? Kyllä minullakin on suuri luotto kaikkiin eri joukkoliikennemuotojen kuljettajiin, mutta en nyt kuitenkaan aivan noin varmasti luottaisi.


Ymmärsin niin, että nyt tehdään toimenpiteitä, että myynti voisi onnistua ensi vuoden aikana.

----------


## vristo

> Ymmärsin niin, että nyt tehdään toimenpiteitä, että myynti voisi onnistua ensi vuoden aikana.


Sanoo siis "yksi bussikuski"?

----------


## hana

> Sanoo siis "yksi bussikuski"?


Luonnollisestikaan en voi täällä mainita lähteeni nimeä. Ajattelin, että jotakin voisi kiinnostaa, että asia on taas esillä. Jos kaupat joskus toteutuu lienee vriston työnantaja yksi potentiaalisimmista ostajaehdokkaista.

----------


## Wito

> Luonnollisestikaan en voi täällä mainita lähteeni nimeä. Ajattelin, että jotakin voisi kiinnostaa, että asia on taas esillä. Jos kaupat joskus toteutuu lienee vriston työnantaja yksi potentiaalisimmista ostajaehdokkaista.


Kohta voidaan kyllä melkein avata keskustelu "Pohjolan Liikenteen ongelmia", oi miten laatu on laskenut siinäkin firmassa. Ennen oli kaikki tip top, nyt on melkein viikoittain jotain ongelmaa kun autot reistailevat  - siis kun minä satunnaisesti matkustan. Takaovi ei toimi, auto kylmä, auto seisoo jossain tienreunassa hätävilkut päällä, vaihteisto säädetty niin taloudelliseksi että koko auto tärisee jne. Erityisesti Volvot ja Irisbusit uudemmista autoista, sitten Lahti 402:set päästetty huonoon kuntoon.
Että, Pohjolan Liikenteen ei kyllä kannata enää laajentaa toimintaansa yhtään. Ja se nähtiinkin että viime kilpailutuksessa monta linjaa meni muille firmoille.

----------


## chauffer

> Helbin kuljettajalta on tieto peräisin. Varmaan joku foorumin Helbin kuski voi varmistaa tiedon.





> Vai ennemminkin joku Helsingin kaupungin edustaja? Kyllä minullakin on suuri luotto kaikkiin eri joukkoliikennemuotojen kuljettajiin, mutta en nyt kuitenkaan aivan noin varmasti luottaisi.





> Ymmärsin niin, että nyt tehdään toimenpiteitä, että myynti voisi onnistua ensi vuoden aikana.





> Sanoo siis "yksi bussikuski"?





> Luonnollisestikaan en voi täällä mainita lähteeni nimeä. Ajattelin, että jotakin voisi kiinnostaa, että asia on taas esillä. Jos kaupat joskus toteutuu lienee vriston työnantaja yksi potentiaalisimmista ostajaehdokkaista.


Tuulesta temmattu juttu. Ei ollut eilisessä tiedotustilaisuudessa mitään viitteitä moiseen, tulos ensi vuonna plussan puolella ja väkeä ei enää vähennetä. Tietty kilpailutus voi vaikuttaa mutta muuten ei...

----------


## samulih

> ....vaihteisto säädetty niin taloudelliseksi että koko auto tärisee jne. Erityisesti Volvot ja Irisbusit uudemmista autoista, sitten Lahti 402:set päästetty huonoon kuntoon.
> Että, Pohjolan Liikenteen ei kyllä kannata enää laajentaa toimintaansa yhtään. Ja se nähtiinkin että viime kilpailutuksessa monta linjaa meni muille firmoille.


Tänään 402 tärisi kuin Metsälän Liikenteen vanha tärinaattori ammoisina aikoina, hampaat tuli kipeäksi kun takapenkillä istui liikennevaloissa... OTxi menee mutta ihmeen paljon on alkanut näkyä H69 / S554 -linjoilla vanhoja autoja, tulee seurattua kun niitä työmatkalla kävellessä paljon aina ohi ajelee....

----------


## 339-DF

Tornihuhuja on muuallakin kuin armeijassa. Kaikilla suurilla työpaikoilla. Osa niistä on tottakin, ja myös huhuista on kiva saada tietoa täällä.

Silti olisi sekä postaajan että lukijoiden kannalta ystävällisempää, että huhuista kerrottaisiin täälläkin huhuina. Esimerkiksi tuon viestin olisi voinut alunperin kirjoittaa vaikkapa muotoon "Kuljettajien keskuudessa huhutaan, että Helsingin kaupunki etsii jälleen aktiivisesti ostajaa Helbille."

----------


## hana

> Luonnollisestikaan en voi täällä mainita lähteeni nimeä. Ajattelin, että jotakin voisi kiinnostaa, että asia on taas esillä. Jos kaupat joskus toteutuu lienee vriston työnantaja yksi potentiaalisimmista ostajaehdokkaista.


Myynti näyttää toteutuvan kuten aikaisemmin arvelinkin. Pakko myöntää, että ostaja oli yllätys :Cool:

----------


## jtm

> Myynti näyttää toteutuvan kuten aikaisemmin arvelinkin. Pakko myöntää, että ostaja oli yllätys


Veikkaan ettet ole ainoa!  :Very Happy:

----------


## luukas79

Näinhän itsekkin epäilin aikoinaan, että myynti tulee enemmin tai myöhemmin - vaikka niin lupailtiin aikoinaan kun Oy:tä muodostettiin STA:sta ja HKL-Bussiliikenteestä, et pysymme kaupungin omistuksessa.

Meni vain kymmenen vuotta ja myynti on piirua vaille valmis. Eiks Pohjolan kansa käyty ekaksi "kauppoja"?!

Noh, nyt ainakin pysyy suomalaisessa omistuksessa...  :Redface:

----------

